# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ...

## πανος12345

Θα ηθελα ειλικρινα να ευχαριστησω , οποιον ειχε την διαθεση 
να γραψει δυο αραδες εδω γιατι αγαπαει τοσο πολυ αυτο το φορουμ....
Επιτρεψτε μου να πω πρωτος αυτο που αισθανομαι....
Γιατι ενοιωσα οτι υπαρχουν γυρω μου ανθρωποι που ασχολουνται με τα προβληματα μου...
Ακομα και αν μεχρι στιγμης δεν ανεφερα το παραμικρο για μενα που ειχε να κανει αποκλειστικα με τον εαυτο μου...
Μια βδομαδα αργοτερα , ο κιπ, η ρεμεντυ, η ζηνοβια , η χικα, η πανικουλα, ο ερευνητης , ο νικος , η φυση , η μελενα [συγνωμη αν ξεχναω καποιους ] με εκαναν να καταλαβω οτι η αγαπη δεν εξαρταται απο την οπτικη επαφη με καποιον , ουτε με το επαγγελμα η την θεση που εχει στην κοινωνια....

----------


## Παστελι

ο ερευτνιτης ποιος ειναι?ενοεις των εμπνευστη?:P

----------


## zinovia

Βρε πανο, τιποτα δεν καταλαβες???
Ακομα δεν εγινες μελος και ψαχνεις τροπους βελτιωσης του φορουμ??

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> ο ερευτνιτης ποιος ειναι?ενοεις των εμπνευστη?:P


ισως να κανω λαθος πανικουλα!
παντως ελπιζω να μην με παρεξηγησει ο εμπνευστης γιατι ερευνητης ειναι ουτως η αλλως!χα α χα χα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Βρε πανο, τιποτα δεν καταλαβες???
> Ακομα δεν εγινες μελος και ψαχνεις τροπους βελτιωσης του φορουμ??


ζηνοβια μου 
μπορει να αργησε να με φερει πελαργος διαδικτυου στην παρεα σας , αλλα και γω εμπνευστης, ερευνητης , ανησυχο πνευμα και ολα τα σχετικα ειμαι!ολα θελω να τα αλλαξω σε ολη μου την ζωη...
αυτη ειναι η δικη μου τρελα αν θες...
οτι δεν μου κανει , θελω να ψαξω να βρω τροπους να το κανω καλυτερο...

----------


## πανος12345

παιδια , μια συζητηση κανουμε....
ολοι οσοι θελετε να μην αλλαξει τιποτα , θελω απλα να καταλαβω το τι σας αρεσει εδω !!!!!
αν μου κανετε την χαρη να μου το εξηγησετε μπορειτε να με κανετε να αλλαξω γνωμη αμεσως!ζηνοβια ! κανε μου την χαρη να μου γραψεις γιατι σου σρεσει αυτο το φορουμ και δεν θελεις να αλλαξει τιποτα...σε παρακαλω βοηθησε με να το δω με τα δικα σου ματια...

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> επιμενω γιατι τουλαχιστον μια νεα κοπελα , η αφρουλα , βρισκεται αυτη τη στιγμη με αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας στον νοσοκομειο!
> επιμενω επισης γιατι πιστευω οτι αν αυτο το περιστατικο ειναι πραγματικο , αποτελει απο μονο του σαφεστατη ενδειξη της επικινδυνοτητας του τροπου λειτουργιας αυτου του φορουμ χωρις μοντερειτορ....
> τελος οι διευθυντες σχολειων, ειναι υπευθυνοι κατα καποιοι τροπο 
> γιατι οτι *αρνείστε ορισμενοι να καταλαβετε οτι αυτο που εννοειτε ελευθερια ισως βλαπτει καποιους αλλους αν δεν υπαρχουν σαφεις και ευδιακριτοι κανονες συμμετοχης στην εικονικη πραγματικοτητα οπως και στον εξω κοσμο...*


Επειδή η απάντηση σου θα αλλάξει κατά πολύ τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης σου, περιμένω να μου απαντήσεις ακριβώς σε αυτό που σε ρωτάω, χωρίς αοριστίες, χωρίς αερολογίες, χωρίς γενικεύσεις σε παρακαλώ.

Μας λες ότι το forum αυτό, η τα άτομα σε αυτό το forum, είχαν κάποια υπαιτιότητα η προκάλεσαν κατά κάποιον τρόπο, είτε έμμεσα, είτε άμεσα, την απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας της Aφρουλας;

----------


## nature

Πάνο, το γιατί δεν θέλουν τα μέλη να αλλάξει τίποτα στο φόρουμ καταλαβαίνω ότι σου δημιουργεί μεγάλη απορία. Σου γεννιέται το ερώτημα: αφού σε όλα υπάρχει δυνατότητα βελτίωσης γιατί όχι και εδώ? Γιατί τουλάχιστον δεν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να το ψάξει? Γιατί δεν το συζητάμε να πει καθένας τις ιδέες του? Μπορεί τελικά μετά από συζήτηση να καταλήξουμε ότι δεν επιδέχεται βελτίωσης. Μπορεί οι προτάσεις που θα φέρουμε να είναι ανέφικτες. Το ερώτημά σου όμως είναι γιατί δεν απασχολεί τα μέλη του φόρουμ, φαντάζομαι. 
Η δική μου απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου, είναι ότι αυτό συμβαίνει και στη ζωή. 
Οι άνθρωποι πολλές φορές όταν είναι βολεμένοι, φοβούνται το άγνωστο. Δεν αρέσουν οι αλλαγές στον περισσότερο κόσμο. Κλείσε τα μάτια και προσπάθησε να θυμηθείς περιστατικά τριγύρω. Φίλους, γνωστούς, συναδέλφους, συγγενείς.... 
Πόσες φορές έχεις δει να επιδιώκουν την αναστάτωση? 
Μήπως σπάνια?
Τα παιδιά εδώ έχουν βρει ένα χώρο συμπαράστασης, φιλίας, παρηγοριάς και το λιγότερο που μπορεί να σκεφτούν για τις καλοπροαίρετες ίσως \"αλλαγές\" που σκέφτεσαι είναι η λέξη αναστάτωση. 
Προσωπικά 2-3 φορές στη ζωή μου που θέλησα να αλλάξω κάτι κοινού ενδιαφέροντος (αφορούσαν πολύ κόσμο) έφαγα τα μούτρα μου. Παρόλο που σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις δεν είχα κανένα όφελος, αλλά το έκανα για να βοηθήσω, ανθρώπους με λιγότερη δύναμη από μένα, βρέθηκα να κατηγορούμαι, από αντίχριστη μέχρι και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. 
Κάποια φορά που θα έχω χρόνο μπορεί να σου περγράψω τα περιστατικά αυτά.
Επί πλέον κάποιες ίσως άστοχες λέξεις σου στην αρχή αλλά και η έμφυτη τάση που έχει κάθε κοινωνική ομάδα για να εξασφαλίζει τη συνοχή της να έχει \"κοινό εχθρό\" ήρθαν και έδεσαν. 
Τέλος πάντων αυτή είναι η δική μου απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Πάνο, το γιατί δεν θέλουν τα μέλη να αλλάξει τίποτα στο φόρουμ καταλαβαίνω ότι σου δημιουργεί μεγάλη απορία. Σου γεννιέται το ερώτημα: αφού σε όλα υπάρχει δυνατότητα βελτίωσης γιατί όχι και εδώ? Γιατί τουλάχιστον δεν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να το ψάξει? Γιατί δεν το συζητάμε να πει καθένας τις ιδέες του? Μπορεί τελικά μετά από συζήτηση να καταλήξουμε ότι δεν επιδέχεται βελτίωσης. Μπορεί οι προτάσεις που θα φέρουμε να είναι ανέφικτες. Το ερώτημά σου όμως είναι γιατί δεν απασχολεί τα μέλη του φόρουμ, φαντάζομαι. 
> Η δική μου απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου, είναι ότι αυτό συμβαίνει και στη ζωή. 
> Οι άνθρωποι πολλές φορές όταν είναι βολεμένοι, φοβούνται το άγνωστο. Δεν αρέσουν οι αλλαγές στον περισσότερο κόσμο. Κλείσε τα μάτια και προσπάθησε να θυμηθείς περιστατικά τριγύρω. Φίλους, γνωστούς, συναδέλφους, συγγενείς.... 
> Πόσες φορές έχεις δει να επιδιώκουν την αναστάτωση? 
> Μήπως σπάνια?
> Τα παιδιά εδώ έχουν βρει ένα χώρο συμπαράστασης, φιλίας, παρηγοριάς και το λιγότερο που μπορεί να σκεφτούν για τις καλοπροαίρετες ίσως \"αλλαγές\" που σκέφτεσαι είναι η λέξη αναστάτωση. 
> Προσωπικά 2-3 φορές στη ζωή μου που θέλησα να αλλάξω κάτι κοινού ενδιαφέροντος (αφορούσαν πολύ κόσμο) έφαγα τα μούτρα μου. Παρόλο που σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις δεν είχα κανένα όφελος, αλλά το έκανα για να βοηθήσω, ανθρώπους με λιγότερη δύναμη από μένα, βρέθηκα να κατηγορούμαι, από αντίχριστη μέχρι και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. 
> Κάποια φορά που θα έχω χρόνο μπορεί να σου περγράψω τα περιστατικά αυτά.
> ...


εξοχη , συγκροτημενη και τεκμηριωμενη απαντηση φυση...
ομως για να υπερασπιστω και γω με την σειρα μου την δικη μου αναγκη για αμφισβητηση και αναθεωρηση και επανελεγχο 
πανω ακριβως απο την αποψη σου , ξαναερχεται στο φως η πριπτωση της αφρουλας και η πιθανοτητα , αυτη η φυσικη ταση καθε συγκροτημενης ομαδας , να ανθισταται σε καθε ειδους μεταβολες , να μπορουσε να ειναι βλαπτικη σε καποια μεμονωμενα μελη.
Αφου σε ευχαριστησω για την απολυτα ικανοποιητικη σου ερμηνεια του φαινομενου συνοχης σε μια κοινωνικη ομαδα, νομιζω οτι η περιπτωση της αφρουλας απο μονη της δειχνει την αναγκη για αναλυση της πιθανοτητας αναθεωρησης καποιων ιδιοτητων του φορουμ , με την λογικη της καμπυλης του Γκαους.
Αν δηλαδη ενα λεωφορειο που κατασκευαστηκε την δεκαετια του 80 , προυπεθετε οτι καθε επιβατης εχει την ελαχιστη αυτονομια μετακινησης γιατι οσοι δεν την ειχαν επρεπε να μετακινουνται με αναπηρικα καροτσακια, σημερα αυτη η συνθηκη εχει αλλαξει γιατι αυτο που αλλαξε ηταν η κοινωνικη αντιληψη της αναπηριας....
Γιαυτο πχ στην Γαλλια , καθε λεωφορειο δημοσιας χρησης , ειναι υποχρεωτικο να εφοδιαζεται με ειδικη μπαρα η οποια επιτρεπει την επιβιβαση οχι μονο αναπηρικων καρεκλων , αλλα και κουνιων για τα μωρα
Τι συνεβη?
Οι φωνες των αναπηρων , ενωθηκαν με αυτες των γονεων μικρων μωρων και δημιουργησαν μια πλειοψηφικη δυναμικη που αλλαξε τους κανονες...
Καποιοι βεβαιως κατοικοι , δεν ειδαν με καθολου καλο ματι αυτες τις αλλαγες , γιατι χρεωσε το δημοσιο με περιττα για εκεινους εξοδα.
Ομως σε μια δημοκρατικη πολιτεια ειτε στον εξω κοσμο , ειτε στο διαδικτυο , καθε κανονας , καθε αποφαση , καθε διατηρηση η αλλαγη μιας δεδομενης καταστασης , ειναι αποτελεσμα της θελησης της πλειοψηφιας...
Με αυτα κατα νου , οσο οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες του φορουμ δεν επιθυμουν καμμια αλλαγη , ειναι προφανες οτι δεν θα επιμεινω στην αποψη μου και θα συμβιβαστω με εκεινη της πλειοψηφιας γιατι θελω να γινω μελος αυτης της ομαδας...
Νομιζω απο την αλλη , οτι και η ομαδα θα καταλαβει οτι ο σκοπος μου δεν ειναι να ανατρεψω την θεληση της πλειοψηφιας χωρις την εγκριση της .
Η συζητηση για οποιες αλλαγες ειναι δειγμα υγειας σε μια ομαδα
ανεξαρτητα αν γινουν καποιες η καμμια ....
Ειναι νομοτελειακη αναγκη η εξελιξη και πηγαζει απο την ιδια την φυση του ανθρωπου ,να προσπαθει να επηρεασει τους αλλους με νεες ιδεες πανω σε υπαρκτα προβληματα που μονο οταν αναγνωριζονται απο την πλειοψηφια , αποκτουν δυναμικη αλλαγης

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> επιμενω γιατι τουλαχιστον μια νεα κοπελα , η αφρουλα , βρισκεται αυτη τη στιγμη με αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας στον νοσοκομειο!
> επιμενω επισης γιατι πιστευω οτι αν αυτο το περιστατικο ειναι πραγματικο , αποτελει απο μονο του σαφεστατη ενδειξη της επικινδυνοτητας του τροπου λειτουργιας αυτου του φορουμ χωρις μοντερειτορ....
> τελος οι διευθυντες σχολειων, ειναι υπευθυνοι κατα καποιοι τροπο 
> ...


θα ξεκινησω την αποψη μου απο κατι που συχνα μας διαφευγει λογω οικειοτητας ....
*Ποια ειναι η διαφορα μεταξυ πραγματικου και εικονικου περιβαλλοντος?*
Νομιζω οτι η πρωτη εμφανης διαφορα ειναι οτι δεν ξερουμε ποια ειναι η πραγματικη προσωπικοτητα του συνομιλητη μας και η επαγγελματικη του ιδιοτητα, η κατασταση της υγειας του και πραγματικος σκοπος της συμμετοχης του σε αυτο το φορουμ...
Κανεις μας δεν μπορει να ειναι απολυτος σιγουρος για το προφιλ αυτου που εχει απεναντι του!
Αυτο αποτελει απο μονο του μια αιτια επιθετικοτητας ,
δηλαδη ειναι ενα αγχογενες συνδρομο...
Βεβαια η επιθετικοτητα οπως εχω ηδη γραψει δεν ειναι παντα ουτε κακο ουτε αρνητικο χαρακτηριστικο για ενα ανθρωπο αλλα ενας μηχανισμος αμυνας και εγρηγορσης που τον προφυλασσει απο πιθανους κινδυνους...
*Σιγουρα για τα περισσοτερα μελη του φορουμ [συμπεριλαμβανομενης και της αφρουλας] , η αγαπη για το φορουμ ειναι δειγμα της οφελιμοτητας του...*
Ομως υπαρχει μια μορφη επιθετικοτητας που λεγεται ενδοβολη και εχει αντιρροπα αποτελέσματα.
Αντι δηλαδη να ανακουφισει καποιον βγάζοντας προς τα εξω την επιθετικοτητα του, την αποροφα ο ιδιος οταν προερχεται απο εξω και ο δικος του μηχανισμος αμυνας που ειναι η συναισθηματικη αποσυρση , παυει να εχει ευεργετικα αποτελεσματα στην προσωπικοτητα του η οποια εκ των πραγματων για να καταφυγει στην αποσυρση , σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει να ελεγξει απο μονη της την ενταση τους , με αποτελεσμα η πραγματικη του αισθηση να επηρεαζεται σε μεγαλο βαθμο απο την αρνητικη επιρροη συναισθηματων που δεν ειναι καν δικα του!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Εχω μια ιδαιτερη αποψη για αυτο που λεγεται ψυχικο νοσημα και γιαυτο ειμαι πολυ σκεπτικος αν μηπως θα επρεπε να το δουμε μονο σαν μια 
\"*ιδιοτυπη ταση αυτοσυντηρησης \"*
Εννοώ ότι καθε άνθρωπος, που για τον Α η τον Β λόγο δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τους άλλους, εχει τους λογους του που διαφερουν απο ατομο σε ατομο και δεν υποκεινται απαραιτητα σε κοινους κανονες ...
Πχ εχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτο που αποκαλούμε μανιοκατάθλιψη , δηλαδή αυτη η εναλλαγή συναισθηματων , 
ειναι μια \"υγιέστατη προσπάθεια \" ενός οργανισμού να ισορροπήσει , ανάμεσα σε συγκρουόμενες ανάγκες...
Η όποια επιθετικότητα, θα μπορουσε να \"εισβάλει\"ανεξελεγχτα 
απο έξω προς τα μέσα, ίσως ανατρέπει την προσπάθεια του οργανισμού αυτού για ισορροπία.

----------


## pelariry

πάνος - φόρουμ 386 - -100
και η ψαλίδα ανοίγει...πανωλεθρία...

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Πάνω, για άλλη μια φορα δεν έδωσες μια απλή, ξεκάθαρη απάντηση σε μια πολύ απλή, ευθεία ερώτηση, αλλα άρχισες να αναλύεις μια άποψη σου για κάτι που δε ρώτησα, και ως εκ τούτου δε με ενδιέφερε καθόλου να μάθω η αποδεχτώ ως απάντηση στην ερώτηση μου. Αντιλαμβάνομαι τη διάθεση σου να αποφύγεις να απαντήσεις απλά στην ερώτηση μου ως μια μορφή επιθετικότητας απέναντι μου και απέναντι στο forum, οποτε χωρίς να την επαναλάβω, στην ξαναρωτάω. 
Και αυτή τη φορα, θα εκτιμούσα μια απάντηση της απλότητας του \"ναι\" η \"όχι\" ώστε να μη θεωρηθεί από κανέναν πως οι πλατειάσεις για άλλη μια φορα στην απάντηση σου είναι μέθοδος συγκάλυψης ή δικαιολόγησης του \"ναι το πιστεύω\" που διαφαίνεται ανάμεσα στις γραμμές της.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Πάνω, για άλλη μια φορα δεν έδωσες μια απλή, ξεκάθαρη απάντηση σε μια πολύ απλή, ευθεία ερώτηση, αλλα άρχισες να αναλύεις μια άποψη σου για κάτι που δε ρώτησα, και ως εκ τούτου δε με ενδιέφερε καθόλου να μάθω η αποδεχτώ ως απάντηση στην ερώτηση μου. Αντιλαμβάνομαι τη διάθεση σου να αποφύγεις να απαντήσεις απλά στην ερώτηση μου ως μια μορφή επιθετικότητας απέναντι μου και απέναντι στο forum, οποτε χωρίς να την επαναλάβω, στην ξαναρωτάω. 
> Και αυτή τη φορα, θα εκτιμούσα μια απάντηση της απλότητας του \"ναι\" η \"όχι\" ώστε να μη θεωρηθεί από κανέναν πως οι πλατειάσεις για άλλη μια φορα στην απάντηση σου είναι μέθοδος συγκάλυψης ή δικαιολόγησης του \"ναι το πιστεύω\" που διαφαίνεται ανάμεσα στις γραμμές της.


η επιμονη σου σε μια μονολεκτικη απαντηση , χωρις να θελω να σου υποδειξω το πως θα επικοινωνεις καλυτερα ,αντιβαινει στις οδηγιες του φορουμ αυτου που τοσο αγαπας και ενδιαφερεσαι...
Δεν θα γραψω κατι περισσοτερο μεχρι να διαπιστωσεις πρωτα αν εχω δικιο η οχι

----------


## πανος12345

Θα κανω ομως μια προσπαθει παλι να αποφυγω καθε εξηγηση οσων θα γραψω για να σε ευχαριστησω...
Μονο που το ναι η το οχι δεν ειναι επικοινωνια...Ειναι απλα μια αρνηση η μια καταφαση σε μια προταση....Εσυ δεν μου κανεις προταση αλλα ερωτηση.

\"Κατω απο ορισμενες συνθηκες , το απολυτο και δημοκρατικο αγαθο της ελευθεριας του λογου , θα μπορουσε να αποδειχθει επιβλαβες για την ψυχικη υγεια , ενος συγκεκριμενου τυπου ασθενειων...\"

----------


## πανος12345

Θες να παμε για μπανιο στην θαλασσα?[μια προταση]
ναι 
οχι
δεν ξερω
ισως 
μπορει
μαλλον
κλπ

Γιατι θελω να παω για μπανιο στην θαλασσα Γιαννη , Κωστα , βαγγελη Δημητρα?[ερωτηση]


Γιαννης = γιατι σου αρεσει να κολυμπας 
Κωστας =γιατι σου αρεσει να βρισκεσαι μεσα στο νερο
Βαγγελης = γιατι το νερο σου θυμιζει το αμνιακο υγρο στην ενδομητρια ζωη σου
Δημητρα = δεν μπορω να το απαντησω γιατι δεν σε γνωριζω αρκετα καλα για να ξερω πως σκεφτεσαι

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by pelariry_
> πάνος - φόρουμ 386 - -100
> και η ψαλίδα ανοίγει...πανωλεθρία...


μηπως σου ειναι ευκολο να μου εξηγησεις τι ακριβως θες να πεις εδω?

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> η επιμονη σου σε μια μονολεκτικη απαντηση , χωρις να θελω να σου υποδειξω το πως θα επικοινωνεις καλυτερα ,αντιβαινει στις οδηγιες του φορουμ αυτου που τοσο αγαπας και ενδιαφερεσαι...
> Δεν θα γραψω κατι περισσοτερο μεχρι να διαπιστωσεις πρωτα αν εχω δικιο η οχι


Σαφώς και δεν έχεις δίκιο, αφού δεν σου απαγόρευσα -και δε θα μπορούσα άλλωστε- να εξηγήσεις την μονολεκτική αρχική καταφατική η αρνητική σου απάντηση. *Αφού* τη δώσεις όμως, όχι πριν. Εσύ προσπαθείς να δικαιολογήσεις μια απάντηση που δεν έδωσες ακόμα. Τη πρώτη φορα που ρώτησα, περίμενα μια απάντηση του στυλ \"ναι, διότι blah blah\" όχι κάτι μονολεκτικό. Εσύ όμως μας έγραψες μονο το δεύτερο κομμάτι, μονο το blah blah χωρίς την ουσία του, χωρίς την απλή απάντηση πριν την επεξήγηση. Οποτε τη δεύτερη φορα που ρώτησα, ήθελα μονο την αρχή. Το ναι η το όχι. Το blah blah το είχα ήδη.

Επίσης, το ναι και το όχι θεωρούνται, εκτος από προτάσεις, απόλυτα αποδεκτες απαντήσεις σε άπειρες ερωτήσεις σαν και τη δικη μου. Αλήθεια!

Για άλλη μια φορα λοιπόν, ναι η όχι, και γιατί;

----------


## researcher

Πανο

αισθανομαι πως βλεπω ειλικρινη προσπαθεια δικης σου αυτοβελτιωσης και χαιρομαι πολυ!

εγω προσωπικα θελω να σου ζητησω να με συγχωρεσεις για τα οποια ασχημα ειπα

οταν ειχα τη διαθεση να σε βρισω

δεν το εχω κανει εδω μεσα και απορω πως μου βγηκε

βεβαια αυτο το να σας αποδειξω οτι εχω δικιο

σπαει ειλικρινα κοκαλα

και καλη διαθεση να εχει καποιος οταν το λες αυτο σπαζεται ειλικρινα!


σε συμπαθησα πολυ βλεποντας σε στη φωτογραφια

και πραγματικα μετα απο αυτο

μου ηλθε να σου ζητησω συγγνωμη

εχει και συνεχεια...

----------


## researcher

σου λεω καποια πραγματακια που μου ερχονται στο μυαλο

ολοι εχουμε συγκεκριμενο τροπο σκεψης

καθως ολοι ειμαστε μοναδικοι

ομως η ταση σου να αποδειξεις οτι εχεις δικιο

ειναι καπως απωθητικη

λες τα επιχειρηματα σου και τα συναισθηματα σου για κατι και περιμενεις ανταποκριση.απλα

εζησα με μια συγκατοικο αρκετα μεγαλυτερη μου

και αναρωτιεμαι

μηπως απο μια ηλικια και μετα παγωνει το μυαλο

και αντι να συνδυαλλαγεις απλα 

λες το παγιο σου και θες ντε και καλα ο αλλος να το καταλαβει?

αυτο ειναι καπως δυσκολο

αν ο αλλος δεν αισθανθει

δε χαρει με αυτο που εχεις να του δωσεις

δεν προκειται να το παρει με το ετσι θελω

σε παρακαλω!

κατεριψε τον μυθο? αληθεια?

που λεει πως οι ανθρωποι μετα τα πενηντα εχουν παγιωθει!

εχεις τοσα πολλα να δωσεις και εδω και παντου

δεν ξερω αν εισαι ψυχολογος η οτιδηποτε αλλο

πιστευω ομως οτι ετσι κι αλλιως εισαι πολυτιμος ανθρωπος

φιλικα

researcher

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> η επιμονη σου σε μια μονολεκτικη απαντηση , χωρις να θελω να σου υποδειξω το πως θα επικοινωνεις καλυτερα ,αντιβαινει στις οδηγιες του φορουμ αυτου που τοσο αγαπας και ενδιαφερεσαι...
> Δεν θα γραψω κατι περισσοτερο μεχρι να διαπιστωσεις πρωτα αν εχω δικιο η οχι
> 
> ...


θυμησε μου μονο το ερωτημα γιατι δεν το εντοπιζω πουθενα!
αν το ερωτημα ειναι 
αν θεωρω το φορουμ αυτο επικινδυνο?
η απαντηση μου ειναι και ναι και οχι

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> σου λεω καποια πραγματακια που μου ερχονται στο μυαλο
> 
> ολοι εχουμε συγκεκριμενο τροπο σκεψης
> 
> καθως ολοι ειμαστε μοναδικοι
> 
> ομως η ταση σου να αποδειξεις οτι εχεις δικιο
> 
> ...


καταρχην να σε ευχαριστησω για την γνωματευση σου οτι ειμαι πολυτιμος ανθρωπος.....
εχει περασει ομως ποτε απο το μυαλο σου που βρισκεται τελικα αυτη η ωφελιμοτητα που σε εκανε να με κρινεις θετικα?
Δεν θελω να μου απαντησεις μονολεκτικα ....
Γιατι εξορισμου το ναι η το οχι δειχνουν απαντηση σε καποια ερωτηση...
Γραφεις οτι ολοι εχουμε συγκεκριμενο τροπο σκεψης...
Αυτο ειναι απολυτως σωστο
Ομως αλλο πραγμα η σκεψη μας και αλλο η ικανοτητα επικοινωνιας μας!
Θα σου φερω ενα παραδειγμα , απο μια σχετικη εξηγηση που δινει ο πρωτος καθηγητης σε Ελληνικο πανεπιστημιο Ψυχολογιας ο Παρασκευοπουλος...
Ηθελε να αποδειξη ποσο σημαντικο πραγμα ειναι η σωστη επικοινωνια αναμεσα σε μια μητερα και ενα μικρο παιδι μεσα σε ενα λεωφορειο...
Ειναι λοιπον μητερα και ο μικρος της γυιος 3 ετων ορθιοι γιατι δεν υπηρχε αδειο καθισμα...
Το λεωφορειο ξεκινα και λογω της επιταχυνσης οπως ειναι ανεμενομενο , η μητερα ζηταει απο το παιδι να κρατηθει γερα απο πανω της για να μην πεσει κατω και χτυπησει λογω της αδρανειας η οποια ισχυει για ενα ακινητο σημειο μεσα σε ενα αλλο κινουμενο
Η πιο κλασσικη μορφη εγρηγορσης που χρησιμοποιει μια μητερα ειναι η εξης...
Γιαννη! πιασου γρηγορα απο το φουστανι μου!
Το παιδακι των 3 ετων ρωταει γιατι μαμα?
Η πιο κλασσικη μορφη απαντησης ειναι 
Ακους τι σου ειπα? καντο τωρα γιατι θα πεσεις!
και πιθανοτατα συνοδευεται απο μια επιθετικη ενργεια προς το παιδι , προκειμενου να του εξασφαλισει την υπακοη στην εντολη της...
Ο καθηγητης εξηγει οτι αυτη η συμπεριφορα ειναι λανθασμενη καιτραυματιζει το παιδικο μυαλο γιατι μαθαινει να υπακουει αλλα οχι να σκεφτεται.....
Αυτο θα εχει σαν αποτελεσμα , μια αλλη φορα , αν ειναι μονος του στο λεωφορειο να κανει το ιδιο απο αντιδραση εκμεταλευομενος την ελευθερια του και πραγματι να πεσει και να χτυπησει καθως ξεικναει λογω της επιταχυνσης...
Αντιθετα αντιπροτεινε την εξης συμπερφορα
Οταν το αιδι ρωταει γιατι μαμα?
Η μαμ πρεπει να απντησει
Γιατι το λεωφορειο θα παει μπροστα και εμεις που μενουμε ακινητοι θα παμε πισω και αυτο θα μας κανει να χτυπησουμε
Βλεπεις καποια διαφορα?
Αυτο σημαινει επικοινωνια...
Μεταδοση σκεψεων και οι εντολων η μονολεκτικων μηνυματων γιατι δεν περιεχουν σκεψη αλλα εντολες διαφορων τυπων..το ναι η το οχι πχ ειναι μια εντολη εγκρισης η απορριψης που δεν μπορει να προηγειται αλλα παντα επεται και συμπεραινει μιας προηγηθεισας αναλυσης 
Τοτε μονο αποκτα περιεχομενο μαθησης
και σε τελευταια αναλυση , καθε μορφης επικοινωνια ειναι μια μορφη μαθησης

----------


## researcher

το οτι εισαι πολυτιμος ανθρωπος δεν ειναι η γνωματευση μου αλλα η γνωμη μου

βγαζεις κατι πολυ γλυκο στη φωτογραφια

δε με επεισες για κατι με τα λογια σου δεν βγαζω δηλαδη και ιδιαιτερο νοημα αλλα ενταξει 

ετσι κι αλλιως θα τα λεμε!

φιλακια  :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> το οτι εισαι πολυτιμος ανθρωπος δεν ειναι η γνωματευση μου αλλα η γνωμη μου
> 
> βγαζεις κατι πολυ γλυκο στη φωτογραφια
> 
> δε με επεισες για κατι με τα λογια σου δεν βγαζω δηλαδη και ιδιαιτερο νοημα αλλα ενταξει 
> 
> ετσι κι αλλιως θα τα λεμε!
> 
> φιλακια


επειδη με βρισκεις και γλυκο τωρα αξιζει να προσπαθησω διαφορετικα...
εχεις δει ποτε το σχημα ενος νευρου?
δεν μοιαζει με το δεντρο εξου και το ονμα δεντριτης?
εχει ριζες σαν να ηταν ενα κανονικο δεντρο!
Αν θες να φυτεψεις ενα δεντρο τι επιδιωκεις διαφορετικο απο το να βγαλει δικες του ριζες? μπορεις να φας πρωτα τον καρπο του? δεν πρεπει να περιμενεις πρωτα να ριζωσει , μετα να βγαλει φυλα και οταν ερθει η καταλληλη στιγμη να δωσει τον καρπο του?
αυτο ακριβως συμβαινει και με το νευρικο συστημα του ανθρωπου...
οσο καλυτερα φυτευεις τις πληροφοριες μεσα στο μυαλο σου κανοντας πολλες διαφορετικες ριζες , τοσο πιο βαθεια 
αποτυπωνεται η μαθηση...
αυτο επιδιωκει η επικοινωνια...
να μεταφερθουν σκεψεις δηλαδη ερεθισματα απο το ενα μυαλο στο αλλο και να ριζωσουν .....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> Πανο
> 
> αισθανομαι πως βλεπω ειλικρινη προσπαθεια δικης σου αυτοβελτιωσης και χαιρομαι πολυ!
> 
> εγω προσωπικα θελω να σου ζητησω να με συγχωρεσεις για τα οποια ασχημα ειπα
> 
> οταν ειχα τη διαθεση να σε βρισω
> 
> ...


ερευνητη , καποτε ενας πολυ σημαντικος στην συνεχεια για τις σπουδες μου καθηγητης , που βγαινει σημερα συχνα και στην τηλεοραση γιατι εχει αυτο το προτερημα να πειθει τον συνομιλητη του , με εκανε να αγαπησω την κοινωνιολογια απο την πρωτη στιγμη που τον ειδα στην ζωη μου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ξερεις πως?
Μπαίνοντας στο αμφιθέατρο ,με μάτια γουρλωμένα σαν να τον άφησαν νηστικο ενα μηνα και βλεπει μπροστα του τροφη , αρχισε να ουρλιαζει κυριολεχτικα!!!!!!!!
\"μαχαιρα θα σας δωσω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΜΑΧΑΙΡΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!
Να κοψετε το κεφαλι του καπιταλισμου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ηταν αμεσως μετα την μεταπολιτευση το 1974 που στην Ελλαδα επικρατουσε ακρατη επιθυμια για ελευθερια και δημοκρατια και βρηκε αυτον τον πανευξυπνο και δυναμικο τροπο να γινει αμεσως αντικειμενο προσοχης και να μας κανει ολους εκει μεσ να ενδιαφερθουμε για καθε γκριματσα του προσωπου του , οταν ηταν υποχρεωμενος για ωρες ατελειωτες να μας ζαλιζει για προσωπακαι πραγματα που ακουγαμε για πρωτη φορα οπως ο Διαφωτισμος κλπ

----------


## zinovia

οτι δεν μου κανει , θελω να ψαξω να βρω τροπους να το κανω καλυτερο... 



Πανο, αφου με ρωτησες θα απαντησω...Αλλα θα πλατειασω λιγο κατα τη συνηθεια σου.
Οπως ισως γνωριζεις πανο, στην προοδο εχουν σημασια τα σπουδαια ερωτηματα και οχι οι απαντησεις καθως ενα ερωτημα ειναι δυνατον να εχει καμια φορα πολλες απαντησεις εξαρτωμενες απο τη σκοπια του καθενος ή την χρονικη εποχη που ζει.

Στην περιπτωση σου πανο θα εχει σημασια να διερωτηθεις..\" Μου αρεσει αυτο το φορουμ?\", \"Με εκφραζει?\", \"Με καλυπτει?\" ,αν οχι \"Οι πιθανες κατα την κριση μου ατελειες του (γιατι ολα εχουν ατελειες- δεν πιστευω να διαφωνεις) ειναι τετοιες που με αποθαρρυνουν/αποτρεπουν απο το να συμμετεχω?\" αν ναι , \"ΤΟΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΩ?\", \"Μηπως επειδη εχω την επαρση να το φερω στα νερα μου\" ή \"Μηπως βρισκω ευηκοα ωτα για να εκφραζω την επαρση μου?\"

Τα ερωτηματα αυτα δεν τιθενται προς απαντηση καθως προτεινονται για να διερωτηθεις.

Για να απαντησω πιθανο σου ερωτημα, εχω απαντησει προ πολλου σε αυτα τα ερωτηματα και αυτο μπορει κανεις να το διακρινει απο τη σταση μου συνολικα και κατα περιπτωση, στο φορουμ, η οποια ανα πασα στιγμη τιθεται υπο κριση.

Φιλικα παντα.

----------


## zinovia

Το \"οτι δεν μου κανει , θελω να ψαξω να βρω τροπους να το κανω καλυτερο... \" το δηλωσες εσυ στο εισαγωγικο σου μυνημα.

----------


## πανος12345

εισαι μεσα ζηνοβια.. με ψυχολογησες καλα
αυτο ακριβως συμβαινει και γιαυτο λεω ουτε ναι ουτε οχι , αλλα ναι και οχι...
Στην ουσια ολο αυτο μαζι, σαν κραυγες , δεν βγαζει ευκολα νοημα γιαυτο σου ειπα οτι σηκωνει συζητηση και ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα για να το συζητησουμε τοσο ωραια και ησυχα οπως τωρα..
μονο που περιμενα ολη την ημερα καποια απαντηση και εισαι η μονη που μπηκες καν εδω...
αυτο σημαινει οτι μια απλη λεξη\"επικινδυνο\" τραβηξε ολο το φορουμ χωρις να μπουν οι περισσοτερι στην ουσια του θεματος αλλα απλα στο περιγραμμα και την φοβικη επιπτωση που βγαζει η λεξη αυτη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
σκεψου και μου λες αυριο την γνωμη σου γιαυτο ακριβως το ζητημα και πως το ερμηνευεις μονη σου
καλο βραδυ ζηνοβια...

----------


## zinovia

Α. Δεν ζητησα απαντηση.

Β. Δεν καταλαβαινω ποιο ζητημα θετεις.

Γ. Νομιζω οτι με περιπαιζεις και δεν με σεβεσαι.Ελληνικα γραφω.

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΤΗ.

----------


## πανος12345

το οτι νομιζεις οτι σε περιπεζω και δεν σε σεβομαι , δεν ειναι φανερο ζηνοβια οτι δεν βγαινει σαν συμπερασμα απο τον διαλογο μας? γραφεις 
\"Οπως ισως γνωριζεις πανο, στην προοδο εχουν σημασια τα σπουδαια ερωτηματα και οχι οι απαντησεις \"
Να που κανεις το λαθος! και πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα.....
ο διαλογος και η επικοινωνια δεν εχει σαν στοχο να βγαζει ερωτηματα αλλα να βρισκει τις αναλογες απαντησεις σε αυτα που ηδη προυπηρξαν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Το ερωτημα μου ειναι πολυ απλο και ξεκαθαρο

Αν η λεξη \"επικινδυνο\" βγαζει επιθετικοτητα , ποσο επικινδυνο θα ηταν για καποιο ευαλωτο ψυχικα ατομο να την χρησιμοποιησει κατα λαθος εδω μεσα?
Να σας δωσω ενα παραδειγμα

Γραφει καποιος 

Ειναι \"επικινδυνο \"να κανω ερωτα χωρις προφυλαχτικο?

Αν η λεξη \"επικινδυνο\" αναβει γλομπακια σε καποιους , μηπως θα μπορουσε να προγραματιστει ας πουμε το συστημα να την μετατρεπει αυτοματα σε \"ειναι καλο\" ?

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> το οτι νομιζεις οτι σε περιπεζω και δεν σε σεβομαι , δεν ειναι φανερο ζηνοβια οτι δεν βγαινει σαν συμπερασμα απο τον διαλογο μας? γραφεις 
> \"Οπως ισως γνωριζεις πανο, στην προοδο εχουν σημασια τα σπουδαια ερωτηματα και οχι οι απαντησεις \"
> Να που κανεις το λαθος! και πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα.....
> ο διαλογος και η επικοινωνια δεν εχει σαν στοχο να βγαζει ερωτηματα αλλα να βρισκει τις αναλογες απαντησεις σε αυτα που ηδη προυπηρξαν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Το ερωτημα μου ειναι πολυ απλο και ξεκαθαρο
> 
> TextΝα σας δωσω ενα παραδειγμα
> ...



Πανο, αφου θεωρεις οτι η λεξη επικινδυνο μπορει να αναβει γλομπακια σε καποιους ψυχικα ευαλωτους και οτι ισως θα επρεπε να μετατρεπεται αυτοματα απο το συστημα σε κατι αλλο, γιατι ΕΣΥ την χρησιμοποιησες σε τιτλο θεματος και μαλιστα σε φορουμ που αφορα κατα κυριο λογο ΨΥΧΙΚΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΣ????

Μηπως σκοπος σου ηταν να προκαλεσεις αυτην την επιθετικοτητα την οποια επικαλεισαι?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> το οτι νομιζεις οτι σε περιπεζω και δεν σε σεβομαι , δεν ειναι φανερο ζηνοβια οτι δεν βγαινει σαν συμπερασμα απο τον διαλογο μας? γραφεις 
> \"Οπως ισως γνωριζεις πανο, στην προοδο εχουν σημασια τα σπουδαια ερωτηματα και οχι οι απαντησεις \"
> Να που κανεις το λαθος! και πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα.....
> ...


να την προκαλεσω οχι να την μετρησω για να φανει αν υπαρχει λογος να ασχοληθουμε μαζι της ναι χικα...
αν δεν το ειχα κανει δεν θα μπορουσε κανεις μας σημερα να διπιστωσει την σημασια αυτου που συζητουμε εδω , τωρα 
Τις οποιες αλλαγες για την βελτιωση του φορουμ

----------


## xika

μα Πανο την προκαλεσες ομως και το διπιστωσες και μονος σου.

Αλλωστε μονος ειπες οτι ειναι πιθανον αυτη η λεξη ( ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΥΝΟ ) να αναβει γλομπακια!!!! Μονος σου το ειπες και μονος σου το επραξες. 

Οσο καιρο βρισκομαι εδω μεσα δεν εχω διαπιστωσει ιχνη επιθετηκοτητας απο κανεναν παρα μονο με την δικη σου παρεμβαση.

Μηπως πριν πραξεις κατι πρπει να το σκεφτεσαι πρωτα και οχι το αντιστοφο?

----------


## πανος12345

στην ουσια δηλαδη συμφωνεις απολυτα μαζι μου χικα!
αν μια μονο λεξη \"επικινδυνοτητα \", ειναι δυνατον να προκαλεσει τοση εκκληση επιθετικοτητας , ναι μεν υπακουει στις θεωρητικη κατευθυνση της διαχειρησης του σαιτ γιατι πραγματι ξεσπασανε πανω μου καποιοι ψυχικα ασθενης , αλλα το ερωτημα μου εχει ηδη απαντηθει εκ των πραγματων
Μια λεξη, μπορει να βλαψει καποιους , οι οποιοι αγαπουν αυτο το σαιτ και το υπερασπιζονται με οση επιθετικοτητα τους επιτρεπει το διαδικτυο!
Μονο που αναμεσα σε αυτους καποιοι αντι να βγαλουν την επιθετικοτητα τους προς τα εξω οπως εκαναν οι περισσοτεροι την ενδοβαλουν και γεμιζουν την ψυχη τους με \"σκουπιδια του διαδικτυου\" οπως θα το αποκαλεσω , για να καταλαβεις οτι οπως ενα σκουπιδι εχει στοχο να παει στην χωματερη γιατι ειναι αχρηστο σε μας και μολυνει το περιβαλλον , ετσι και η επιθετικοτητα , πρεπει να βγει εξω για να μην μολυνει την ψυχη μας
Αναμεσα μας ομως ειναι καποιοι ρακοσυλεκτες ....Ψαχνουν δηλαδη στα σκουπιδια για να βρουν ενα πραγμα το οποιο ειναι αχρηστο για καποιους αλλα χρησιμο γιαυτους...
πχ ενα αδειο μπουκαλι απο νερο , με το οποιο θα πανε σε μια βρυση να μαζψουν νερ για να πλυθουνε....Αν λοιπον εμεις τους πεταξουμε ενα οξυ αντι για νρο στα σκουπιδια μας μπορει να τους καψουμε αθελα μας 
αυτο ακριβως συμβαινει κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη και εδω

----------


## xika

πανο αλλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε...

φυσικα και δεν συμφωνω μαζι σου.

αντιδραση βρηκες απο τα μελη του φορουμ για την δικη σου επιθετικοτητα και απαραδεκτους χαρακτηρισμους που χρησιμοποιησες για εμας. Η λεξη ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΥΝΟ που χρησιμοποιησες προκαλεσαι απλα το ενδιαφερον μας οχι την επιθετικοτητα μας. Αυτο δεν εχεις καταλαβει ακομα.

Τελος παντων, δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να μπω παλι στο ιδιο τριπακι.

Σημασια εχει να καταλαβεις τον λογο για τον οποιο εχεις ερθει εδω και τι ακριβως κανουμε εδω.

Μαλλον δεν εχεις ξεκαθαρισει στο μυαλο σου για ποιον λογο βρισκεσαι εδω αναμεσα μας.

Θα ηταν πολυ ευχαριστο να το ξεκαθαρισεις και να μας το δειξεις ωστε να συνυπαρξουμε ολοι μαζι.

φιλικα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> μα Πανο την προκαλεσες ομως και το διπιστωσες και μονος σου.
> 
> Αλλωστε μονος ειπες οτι ειναι πιθανον αυτη η λεξη ( ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΥΝΟ ) να αναβει γλομπακια!!!! Μονος σου το ειπες και μονος σου το επραξες. 
> 
> Οσο καιρο βρισκομαι εδω μεσα δεν εχω διαπιστωσει ιχνη επιθετηκοτητας απο κανεναν παρα μονο με την δικη σου παρεμβαση.
> 
> Μηπως πριν πραξεις κατι πρπει να το σκεφτεσαι πρωτα και οχι το αντιστοφο?


το λαθος στην σκεψη σου ειναι ο χρονος που βλεπεις τα γεγονοτα....
για να καταλαβεις τι ακριβως εχει συμβει αλλαξε τους σειρα!

1.πρωτα μπηκα τυχαια εδω

2.αρχισα να γραφω απαντωντας σε μια γυναικα που ειχε γραψει ενα αρθρο στο σαιτ και εβγαινε στο ιντερνετ..

3.αγνοωντας τι ακριβως συμβαινει εδω , δηλαδη ποιοι κανονες ισχυουν και ποιοι εχουν δικαιωμα συμμετοχης , δηλωσα την ταυτοτητα μου για να αιτιολογησω τον λογο που εκανα την παρεμβαση μου...

4.ανακαλυψα στην συνεχεια , οτι προκειται για σαιτ οπου μετεχουν ελευθερα ψυχολογοι ,γιατροι και ασθενεις η απλοι περαστικοι διαδικτυου και μου αρεσε πολυ η ιδεα και αρχισα να συμμετεχω καθημερινα γιατι ξερω να απανταω στα ερωτηματα σας...
5. δεχθηκα καποια προσωπικα μηνυματα τα οποια με ενημερωσαν για καποια αφρουλα
6.διαπιστωσα οτι πραγματι καποιο προφιλ μπορει να ειχε κανει εισαγωγη για αποπειρα κατα της ζωης 
7.εκδηλωσα την ανησυχια μου για την πιθανοτητα σε αυτο να φταει η μορφη του φορουμ και ο βαθμος ελεγχου της επιθετικοτητας 
8.ανοιξα θεμα σχετικο και ειδα μια σχετικη επιθετικοτητα απο ατομα που δεν ειαν καν διαβασει την τοποθετηση μου
9.αποφασισα να μετρησω αυτη την επιθετικοτητα με την μεθοδο της προβολης η οποια ειναι η θεωρητικη βαση του φορουμ γραφωντας μια αρνητικη λεξη για να διαπιστωσω το βαθμο που μια μονο λεξη μπορουσε να προκαλεσει υτο που προκαλεσε και να με πεισει οτι ειναι οντως επικινδυνο για καποια ατομα να δεχθουν τυχαια η σκοπιμα τετιοιο φορτιο επιθετικοτητας 
10.προτεινω εδω καποιες εναλλακτικες λυσεις συζητοντας με τα μελη που αγαπουν το φορουμ τους και θελουν να το βελτιωσουν για να το εχουν παντα

----------


## xika

δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι ακριβως τα πραγματα αλλα ακομα κι ετσι να ειναι δεν συμφωνω με αυτα.

Τελος παντων, νομιζω οτι δεν εχει πλεον καποιο νοημα αυτη η συζητηση γιατι εχεις την ικανοτητα παντα να γυρνας τα πραγματα και τα λεγομενα του συνομιλητη σου στα δικα σου νερα ( σου το εχω ξαναπει αυτο ). Και μπραβο σου γι\'αυτη την ικανοτητα ειναι προνομιο. 

Εγω ομως δεν μπορω να συζητησω με καποιον ο οποιος προσπαθει ν αμπερδεψει τον εγκεφαλο μου συνειδητα και οπως θελεις παρτο. Γιατι εδω μεσα μπαινω να ηρεμησω.


καλη συνεχεια στην περιηγηση σου

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> πανο αλλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε...
> 
> φυσικα και δεν συμφωνω μαζι σου.
> 
> αντιδραση βρηκες απο τα μελη του φορουμ για την δικη σου επιθετικοτητα και απαραδεκτους χαρακτηρισμους που χρησιμοποιησες για εμας. Η λεξη ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΥΝΟ που χρησιμοποιησες προκαλεσαι απλα το ενδιαφερον μας οχι την επιθετικοτητα μας. Αυτο δεν εχεις καταλαβει ακομα.
> 
> Τελος παντων, δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να μπω παλι στο ιδιο τριπακι.
> 
> ...


χωρις να περιμενω διευκρινιστικη απαντηση στο ερωτημα αν εισαι ψυχολογος , περαστικη η ψυχικα ασθενης , να σου εξηγησω πριν φυγω για να παω για την εργασιοθεραπεια μου 
οτι το ενδιαφερον διαφερει απο την επιθετικοτητα οπως μια φαντασιωση απο μια ερωτικη εμπειρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ο αυνανισμός πχ εχει ακριβως τα ιια κινητρα με μια ερωτικη πραξη αλλα εχουν μια κολοσιαια διαφορα που δεν περιμενω απο ενα ψυχικα ασθενη , περαστικο η μη ψυχολογο να ειναι παντα σε θεση να την καταλαβαινει
Υπαρχει ομως γιατι αν δεχθουμε οτι ο ερωτας εχει σημασια για την ζωη , ο αυνανισμος ειανι μια παραδεκτη κοινωνικα μορφη αντισυληψης!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Θα γινω πιο σαφης
Ενδιαφερον σημαινει οτι η προσοχη μου στρεφεται σε ενα αντικειμενο
Πραγματι με την λεξη \"επικινδυνο\"ηθελα να στρεψω την προσοχη σας πανω στο θεμα που ανοιξα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Παγιδευσα δηλαδη την επιθετικοτητα σας σκοπιμα και θεραπευτικα για τους περισσοτερους , αλλα εδειξα με επιστημονικοτητα και αντικειμενικοτητα , οτι αν μια λεξη που προκαλει ενδιαφερον , βγαζει τοσο πολυ διαχυτη επιθετικοτητα 
ισως να ειναι αιτια πραγματικα για σωματικες βλαβες σε καποια ατομα τα οποια η παθηση τους συνδυαζεται με την ενδοβολη!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι ακριβως τα πραγματα αλλα ακομα κι ετσι να ειναι δεν συμφωνω με αυτα.
> 
> Τελος παντων, νομιζω οτι δεν εχει πλεον καποιο νοημα αυτη η συζητηση γιατι εχεις την ικανοτητα παντα να γυρνας τα πραγματα και τα λεγομενα του συνομιλητη σου στα δικα σου νερα ( σου το εχω ξαναπει αυτο ). Και μπραβο σου γι\'αυτη την ικανοτητα ειναι προνομιο. 
> 
> Εγω ομως δεν μπορω να συζητησω με καποιον ο οποιος προσπαθει ν αμπερδεψει τον εγκεφαλο μου συνειδητα και οπως θελεις παρτο. Γιατι εδω μεσα μπαινω να ηρεμησω.
> 
> 
> καλη συνεχεια στην περιηγηση σου


χικα μου καταλαβαινω , σεβομαι και ειλικρινα στοχευω και εγω και ισως πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα να σου προσφερουμε αυτο ακριβως που εχεις πργματικα αναγκη...
Ομως η ηρεμια δεν μπορει να γινει ενεση , ουτε μορει να παρει την μορφη χαπιου για παντα χικα....
η γνωμη μου ειναι , να βρεις την δυναμη να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου για κατι πολυ σημαντικο για να την βρεις μονη σου χωρις την αναγκη κανενος μας...
ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ , ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ...
ΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ....
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΑΝ ΕΣΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ ΣΟΥ , ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ , ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ....

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Πρώτον, η πρόταση σου περί αλλαγής λέξεων είναι καταρχάς, προφανής καταπάτηση της ελευθερίας του λόγου. Είμαι μια εξαιρετική ακριβολόγος, και όταν θέλω να πω επικίνδυνο, εννοώ επικίνδυνο, όχι \"καλο\". Αν κάποιος έχει το πραγματικά σπανιότατο ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα, κατά το οποιο μια κάποια συγκεκριμένη λέξη του ανάβει τα λαμπάκια όπως λες η του προκαλεί κάποια συγκεκριμένα συναισθήματα, ας ανοίξει θέμα με τίτλο \"ακούω τη λέξη XXX και τρελαίνομαι\". Δεν θα πάψει ο κόσμος να τη χρησιμοποιεί στις δικες τους ζωές και θέματα, απλά θα την αποφύγει στο δικό του. 
Δεύτερον, είναι πρακτικώς ανεφάρμοστη, διότι η κάθε λέξη από μονη της δε σημαίνει και πολλά, παίρνει την πραγματική της έννοια και αξια στο πλαίσιο που θα την τοποθετήσεις. Αν επί του παραδείγματος σου αλλάζει η λέξη επικινδυνο σε \"καλο\", προτάσεις του στυλ \"φοβάμαι πως θα κάνω κάτι επικίνδυνο\" μετατρέπονται σε \"φοβάμαι πως θα κάνω κάτι καλο\". 
Και τρίτον, πολύ συχνά, δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενικά \"καλο\" η \"κακό\". Andi να βοηθήσει, μια τέτοια αλλαγή θα περιπλέξει αφάνταστα κάποια προβλήματα, θα δημιουργήσει απεριόριστες παρεξηγήσεις, και τέλος μάλλον θα ανάψει πολλά περισσότερα λαμπάκια.

Δεύτερον, ο τίτλος ενός θέματος σπανια προκαλεί οποιοδήποτε συναίσθημα, το περιεχόμενο είναι αυτό που προκαλεί αντιδράσεις. Στην προκειμενη περίπτωση, το να νομίζεις πως η επίθεση στο πρόσωπο σου είχε την οποιαδήποτε σχέση με τη χρήση της λέξης επικίνδυνο στο θέμα η της δήλωσης σου πως είσαι ψυχολόγος, και όχι με τη συμπεριφορά σου μέχρι στιγμής στο forum, τους χαρακτηρισμούς που διάλεξες για να στολίσεις κάποια άτομα, τις αντιδράσεις σε απόψεις που είχες εκφράσει, την αδυναμία σου να απαντήσεις επί του θέματος χωρίς πλατειάσεις και γενικολογίες, τις κατηγοριες που εξαπέλυσες εναντίων των μελών του forum, και τις απειλές ενταντίων του ιδιου του forum, είναι το λιγότερο αφελές. Σχεδόν όλα τα μέλη που συμμετείχαν σε εκείνο το θέμα σου είχαν ήδη προ-επιτεθεί σε αλλα θέματα που δεν συμπεριλάμβαναν τη \"λέξη κλειδί\" στον τίτλο τους η στα κείμενα τους, απλά μας έδωσες τη δυνατότητα να εκφράσουμε τη δυσαρέσκεια μας προς το άτομο σου και να εκθέσουμε τα κακώς κείμενα σου σε ένα, συγκεντρωμένο θέμα, χωρίς να γεμίζουμε spam τα υπόλοιπα. Ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν τον στρουθοκαμηλισμό στην άκρη επιτέλους.

Τρίτον και τελευταίον, \"ξέρεις να απαντάς στα ερωτήματα μας\"; Συγγνώμη αλλα, σε περίπτωση που ακόμα να το καταλάβεις, η συμμετοχη σου στο forum μέχρι στιγμής είναι το λιγότερο επιβλαβής, για να μην πω επικίνδυνη. Τίποτα στις απαντήσεις σου, τουλάχιστον κατ\'εμέ, δε δείχνει την παραμικρή ικανότητα να κατανοήσεις τα προβλήματα και να διαχειριστεις την ανθρώπινη ψυχή, ποσο μάλλον να βοηθήσεις κιόλας, εξού και πολλοί εδώ μέσα αρνούνται το ότι είσαι ψυχολόγος.

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xika_
> δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι ακριβως τα πραγματα αλλα ακομα κι ετσι να ειναι δεν συμφωνω με αυτα.
> 
> Τελος παντων, νομιζω οτι δεν εχει πλεον καποιο νοημα αυτη η συζητηση γιατι εχεις την ικανοτητα παντα να γυρνας τα πραγματα και τα λεγομενα του συνομιλητη σου στα δικα σου νερα ( σου το εχω ξαναπει αυτο ). Και μπραβο σου γι\'αυτη την ικανοτητα ειναι προνομιο. 
> ...




Πανο, για να ειμαι ξεκαθαρη :

1. δεν χρειαζομαι ηρεμιστικη ενεση ή χαπι
2. δεν φοβαμαι οτι ο συνομιλιτης μου θα μου κανει κακο
3. καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι λεει ο συνομιλητης μου οταν αυτος ομως δεν αερολογει και αμπελοφιλοσοφει.ακομη και αν τυχει να μην καταλαβω κατι ρωταω, αρκει ο αλλος να μου απαντησει με σαφηνεια
4. εσυ δεν μπορεις να παρεις τιποτα που να αγαπω


Το παιχνιδι που παιζεις με τις λεξεις, με τις φιλοσοφιες σου, τα παραδειγματα σου δεν εχει πλεον καθολου πλακα.

----------


## zinovia

Πανο, διαστρεβλωνεις το νοημα των ποστ των συνομιλητων σου προκειμενου να το προσαρμοσεις στις δικες σου αντιληψεις και να παρασυρεις τον συνομιλητη σου σε μια συζητηση ωστε να τον παγιδεψεις και να αναγκαστει τελικα εγκλωβισμενος και ζαλισμενος σε εναν κυκεωνα ασυρνατησιων, \"ηξεις-αφηξεις\", αποφυγων σου να παρεις ξεκαθαρη σταση σε οποιο θεμα, να παραδεχτει τις \"αληθειες \"σου.

Μονο που σε εμας δεν πιανει το κολπο.

Μαλλον δεν μπορουμε να \"επικοινωνισουμε\" εμεις οι δυο πανο.Ισως οφειλεται στην δικη μου ανεπαρκεια να κατανοω, ισως παλι στη δικη σου επιδεξιοτητα να περιπλεκεις τα πραγματα και να ξεγλιστρας οπως σε συμφερει.
Μικρη σημασια εχει αυτο.Σημασια μεγαλη εχει το αποτελεσμα.
Γιαυτο μεχρι να αλλαξουν οι συνθηκες , προτεινω να διακοψουμε την \"επικοινωνια\"μας.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Πρώτον, η πρόταση σου περί αλλαγής λέξεων είναι καταρχάς, προφανής καταπάτηση της ελευθερίας του λόγου. Είμαι μια εξαιρετική ακριβολόγος, και όταν θέλω να πω επικίνδυνο, εννοώ επικίνδυνο, όχι \"καλο\". Αν κάποιος έχει το πραγματικά σπανιότατο ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα, κατά το οποιο μια κάποια συγκεκριμένη λέξη του ανάβει τα λαμπάκια όπως λες η του προκαλεί κάποια συγκεκριμένα συναισθήματα, ας ανοίξει θέμα με τίτλο \"ακούω τη λέξη XXX και τρελαίνομαι\". Δεν θα πάψει ο κόσμος να τη χρησιμοποιεί στις δικες τους ζωές και θέματα, απλά θα την αποφύγει στο δικό του. 
> Δεύτερον, είναι πρακτικώς ανεφάρμοστη, διότι η κάθε λέξη από μονη της δε σημαίνει και πολλά, παίρνει την πραγματική της έννοια και αξια στο πλαίσιο που θα την τοποθετήσεις. Αν επί του παραδείγματος σου αλλάζει η λέξη επικινδυνο σε \"καλο\", προτάσεις του στυλ \"φοβάμαι πως θα κάνω κάτι επικίνδυνο\" μετατρέπονται σε \"φοβάμαι πως θα κάνω κάτι καλο\". 
> Και τρίτον, πολύ συχνά, δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενικά \"καλο\" η \"κακό\". Andi να βοηθήσει, μια τέτοια αλλαγή θα περιπλέξει αφάνταστα κάποια προβλήματα, θα δημιουργήσει απεριόριστες παρεξηγήσεις, και τέλος μάλλον θα ανάψει πολλά περισσότερα λαμπάκια.
> 
> Δεύτερον, ο τίτλος ενός θέματος σπανια προκαλεί οποιοδήποτε συναίσθημα, το περιεχόμενο είναι αυτό που προκαλεί αντιδράσεις. Στην προκειμενη περίπτωση, το να νομίζεις πως η επίθεση στο πρόσωπο σου είχε την οποιαδήποτε σχέση με τη χρήση της λέξης επικίνδυνο στο θέμα η της δήλωσης σου πως είσαι ψυχολόγος, και όχι με τη συμπεριφορά σου μέχρι στιγμής στο forum, τους χαρακτηρισμούς που διάλεξες για να στολίσεις κάποια άτομα, τις αντιδράσεις σε απόψεις που είχες εκφράσει, την αδυναμία σου να απαντήσεις επί του θέματος χωρίς πλατειάσεις και γενικολογίες, τις κατηγοριες που εξαπέλυσες εναντίων των μελών του forum, και τις απειλές ενταντίων του ιδιου του forum, είναι το λιγότερο αφελές. Σχεδόν όλα τα μέλη που συμμετείχαν σε εκείνο το θέμα σου είχαν ήδη προ-επιτεθεί σε αλλα θέματα που δεν συμπεριλάμβαναν τη \"λέξη κλειδί\" στον τίτλο τους η στα κείμενα τους, απλά μας έδωσες τη δυνατότητα να εκφράσουμε τη δυσαρέσκεια μας προς το άτομο σου και να εκθέσουμε τα κακώς κείμενα σου σε ένα, συγκεντρωμένο θέμα, χωρίς να γεμίζουμε spam τα υπόλοιπα. Ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν τον στρουθοκαμηλισμό στην άκρη επιτέλους.
> 
> Τρίτον και τελευταίον, \"ξέρεις να απαντάς στα ερωτήματα μας\"; Συγγνώμη αλλα, σε περίπτωση που ακόμα να το καταλάβεις, η συμμετοχη σου στο forum μέχρι στιγμής είναι το λιγότερο επιβλαβής, για να μην πω επικίνδυνη. Τίποτα στις απαντήσεις σου, τουλάχιστον κατ\'εμέ, δε δείχνει την παραμικρή ικανότητα να κατανοήσεις τα προβλήματα και να διαχειριστεις την ανθρώπινη ψυχή, ποσο μάλλον να βοηθήσεις κιόλας, εξού και πολλοί εδώ μέσα αρνούνται το ότι είσαι ψυχολόγος.


εχει ξεφυγει η τοποθετηση σου προφανως λογω επιθετικοτητας και οι ενδιαφεροντος στο τι ακρβως προτεινα να γινει πχ με την λεξη \"επικινδυνο\"δεν ειπα οτι μπορει να αντικατασταθει με την λεξη\" καλο \"αλλα ισως με τις λεξεις \" οχι καλο\"
Οποιος θα ισχυριζοτανε οτι η λεξη επικινδυνο μπορει να αντικατασταθει με την λεξη καλο η αν αυτο καταλαβε δεν μπορει να επικοινωνησει γιατι η επιθετικοτητα του αλλοιωνει το νοημα οσων διαβαζει αι τραβα τον ενδιαφερον του και την προσοη του μακρυα απο την ουσια ενος μηνυματος

----------


## zinovia

Τρια πουλακια καθονταν!!!!

----------


## πανος12345

ενα δευτερο σημειο τριβης μας ειναι η αποψη σου οτι οποιος θελει ...ανοιγει θεμα με......
και εδω μιλαει μιας μορφης επιθετικοτητα !γιατι γραφεις αυτο που θα εκανες εσυ χωρις ομως αυτο να σημαινει οτι το ακολουθουνε οσοι συμμετεουν στον διαλογο...οι περισσοτεροι απλα συμμετεχουν και ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ!

----------


## keep_walking

Ειναι δειγμα καλης συμπεριφορας,ανοιγεις θεμα οταν εχεις...θεμα.Δεν ανοιγουμε θεματα του στυλ ξερεις ξυπνησα στραβα σημερα,αν και μου αρεσει να υπαρχουν πολλα θεματα στη πιστα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Πανο, διαστρεβλωνεις το νοημα των ποστ των συνομιλητων σου προκειμενου να το προσαρμοσεις στις δικες σου αντιληψεις και να παρασυρεις τον συνομιλητη σου σε μια συζητηση ωστε να τον παγιδεψεις και να αναγκαστει τελικα εγκλωβισμενος και ζαλισμενος σε εναν κυκεωνα ασυρνατησιων, \"ηξεις-αφηξεις\", αποφυγων σου να παρεις ξεκαθαρη σταση σε οποιο θεμα, να παραδεχτει τις \"αληθειες \"σου.
> 
> Μονο που σε εμας δεν πιανει το κολπο.
> 
> Μαλλον δεν μπορουμε να \"επικοινωνισουμε\" εμεις οι δυο πανο.Ισως οφειλεται στην δικη μου ανεπαρκεια να κατανοω, ισως παλι στη δικη σου επιδεξιοτητα να περιπλεκεις τα πραγματα και να ξεγλιστρας οπως σε συμφερει.
> Μικρη σημασια εχει αυτο.Σημασια μεγαλη εχει το αποτελεσμα.
> Γιαυτο μεχρι να αλλαξουν οι συνθηκες , προτεινω να διακοψουμε την \"επικοινωνια\"μας.


\"Μονο που σε εμας δεν πιανει το κολπο.\"
ΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ \"ΕΜΑΣ\"ΖΗΝΟΒΙΑ?
μηπως οι εμας ειναι μια δικη σου φαντασιωση που παιρνει σαρκα και οστα για να υπερασπιστει αυτο που δεν μπορεις να πεις αλλα το εκφραζεις μονο με επιθετικοτητα?
το μονο λογικα αποδεχτο εμεις σε εν ελευθερο φορουμ, θα ηταν ολοι οι συμμετεχοντες που απο κοινου επιδιωκουν τον διαλογο και ενδιαφερονται να συζητησουν την αντιμετωπιση των οποιων προβληματων του...
αν αυτο εννεις εμεις καντο στο μυαλο σου \"εμεις\" βαζοντας και μενα μεσα γιατι αυτο κανω εδω τωρα...

----------


## πανος12345

ανοιξα ενα θεμα για να συζητησουμε ολοι μαζι τις προοπτικες βελτιωσης αυτου του σαιτ.
ειναι δικαιωμα μου
ειναι μεσα στους ορους συμμετοχης 
ειναι αποδειξη αγαπης 
ειναι πραξη που δειχνει ενδιαφερον
ειναι στοχος ζωης η εξελιξη και η βελτιωση στα παντα

----------


## zinovia

\"εμας\" ειναι το συνολο των αυρων των ψυχων στο ταξειδι τους προς το επεκεινα....

----------


## keep_walking

Καλα εκανες,αν και δεν βλεπω πολλες προτασεις επι ταπητος.
Προσωπικα θα ηθελα να ανοιξει το chat αλλα καταλαβαινω τους λογους για τους οποιους εκλεισε.
Θα ηθελα να εχουμε smilies αρκετα απο αυτα για να χαβαλεδιαζουμε και να εκφραζουμε συναισθηματα.
Δεν μιλαει για κωδικες html και προφιλ,καταλαβαινω οτι κατι τετοιο μπορει να κανει δυσκολα τα πραγματα στη διαχειριση.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Καλα εκανες,αν και δεν βλεπω πολλες προτασεις επι ταπητος.
> Προσωπικα θα ηθελα να ανοιξει το chat αλλα καταλαβαινω τους λογους για τους οποιους εκλεισε.
> Θα ηθελα να εχουμε smilies αρκετα απο αυτα για να χαβαλεδιαζουμε και να εκφραζουμε συναισθηματα.
> Δεν μιλαει για κωδικες html και προφιλ,καταλαβαινω οτι κατι τετοιο μπορει να κανει δυσκολα τα πραγματα στη διαχειριση.


κιπ συμφωνω που εκλεισε το ΤΣΑΤ....ειναι προσωπικη επικοινωνια
δεν εχει σχεση νομιζω με ενα φορουμ....
ειναι καλο για να σπασεις τον παγο με ενα αγνωστο που σε ενδιαφερει...ειανι ατομικη και οχι ομαδικη επικοινωνια οπως εδω
συμφωνω ομως μαζι σου οτι τα σμαιλς προδιαθετουν τους αλλους για τα συναισθηματα του γραφοντος.
νομιζω θα ηταν γιατρικο για την διαθεση και ισως και για την αναιτια επιθετικοτητα που προκαλειται πολλες φορες απο την αγνοια της διαθεσης και του σκοπου καποιου

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> \"εμας\" ειναι το συνολο των αυρων των ψυχων στο ταξειδι τους προς το επεκεινα....


η δικη μου δηλαδη να μην παει μαζι τους?

----------


## keep_walking

Προφιλ εγραψα ?Εχουμε προφιλ...αβαταρ εννουσα,καλυτερα που δεν...και εγω αν ημουν διαχειριστης δεν θα εβαζα στο site εκτος αν ειχα βαρυ moderation.
Προσδιδει μεν χαβαλιεδαρικο στυλ αλλα χρειαζεται moderation για την ποιοτητα των εικονων που μπορει να ανεβουν.
Και ενταξει εμεις ειμαστε απο τα πιο σοβαρα site που υπαρχουν στο διαδικτυο,αλλα δεν παυουν να υπαρχουν...πυγολαμπιδες και αλεξιπτωτιστες :Smile:

----------


## xika

καλα ειπα εγω γατα με πεταλα και οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια...


ή αλλιως το χελι...

εχετε γεια βρυσουλες...

ξεκινησαμε παλι με την επιθετικοτητα. Λεξεις κλειδια που σε εξιταρουν μαλλον Πανο : επιθετικοτητα, διαλογος, αυτοελεγχος και σεξ.

----------


## keep_walking

> επιθετικοτητα, διαλογος, αυτοελεγχος και σεξ


Χμ δεν μου αρεσει αυτη η σειρα εγω θα προτιμουσα επιθετικοτητα,σεξ,διαλογος και αυτοελεγχος. :Big Grin: 
Ειμαι λιγο kinky:P

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ξεχασες την επικοινωνια  :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> καλα ειπα εγω γατα με πεταλα και οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια...
> 
> 
> ή αλλιως το χελι...
> 
> εχετε γεια βρυσουλες...
> 
> ξεκινησαμε παλι με την επιθετικοτητα. Λεξεις κλειδια που σε εξιταρουν μαλλον Πανο : επιθετικοτητα, διαλογος, αυτοελεγχος και σεξ.


εσενα ποιες λεξεις σε εξιταρουν χικα?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Ξεχασες την επικοινωνια


10!

----------


## zinovia

Επιθετικοτητα,σεξ, αυτοελεγχος επικοινωνια...Οσο για το διαλογο διαφωνω..Δεν το βλεπω...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> επιθετικοτητα, διαλογος, αυτοελεγχος και σεξ
> 
> 
> Χμ δεν μου αρεσει αυτη η σειρα εγω θα προτιμουσα επιθετικοτητα,σεξ,διαλογος και αυτοελεγχος.
> Ειμαι λιγο kinky:P


θα σου βαλω εσενα την δικη μου λοιπον!
σεξ, επιθετικοτητα, αυτοελεγχος ,διαλογος....
απο την γεννα ως τον θανατο....

----------


## keep_walking

Ρε πανο δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι η δημοσκοπηση ειναι τελειως ακαιρη,αν το 80% της πληθυσμιακης ομαδας ειναι γυρω στα 25-30...δεν απευθυνεται σε ευρυ φασμα πληθυσμου,καλα εκανε και το κλειδωσε o/η CeliaM.
Δεν εχει νοημα...και δεν εχει και χαβαλε οποτε...lock

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Επιθετικοτητα,σεξ, αυτοελεγχος επικοινωνια...Οσο για το διαλογο διαφωνω..Δεν το βλεπω...


αυτο με απασχολει λιγο εδω μεσα ζηνοβια....
ουτε και εγω....

----------


## zinovia

Εμενα με εξιταρει η λεξη \"μουσσακας\"\', Λεει κατι αυτο?

----------


## πανος12345

επ ξεχασαμε κατι πολυ σημαντικο!
βαλαμε , σεξ , επιθετικοτητα , αυτοελεγχο διαλογο , επικοινωνια 
ποιος μπορει να βρει πιο εχουμε ξεχασει?

----------


## zinovia

Εγω!! Το ξυσιμο!!!!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Εμενα με εξιταρει η λεξη \"μουσσακας\"\', Λεει κατι αυτο?


μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ μμμμμμμμμμ

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Εγω!! Το ξυσιμο!!!!


που εννοεις ?

----------


## πανος12345

να το παρει το ποταμι?

----------


## xika

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις προσθηκες παιδιααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Να ειστε καλα!

Γιατι ενα μυαλο κι εγω που να τα θυμαμαι!! :Ρ

----------


## zinovia

Οπου βολευεται ο καθενας καλυτερα !!!!!

----------


## xika

αααα ξεχασαμε και την συνθηκη της Γενευης παιδες....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> αααα ξεχασαμε και την συνθηκη της Γενευης παιδες....


Τι Λωζανη τι Κοζανη? αχα χα χα αχα 
τι λεγαμε ?

----------


## keep_walking

Το καμα σουτρα θα ηταν ενδιαφερον...ποια συνθηκη της γενευης.lol

----------


## πανος12345

θα το παρει λοιπον το ποταμι για να μην φτασει ως την Γενευη...
η εργασια..αληθεια απο αυτο πως τα παμε εδω?καλα?

----------


## xika

τα καλαντα των Θεοφανιων

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Οπως το καθε χωριο εχει τον τρελο του ετσι και εμεις εδω εχουμε τον πανο (πρωην ειρηνη)

----------


## zinovia

Ετοιμο να πεταξει το μυαλο σου...
Ασχετο, μιλησε μας λιγο για τις εμπειριες σου με τον ερωτα στην τριτη ηλικια?

----------


## xika

πανο αυτην την περιοδο της ζωης με τι ασχολεισαι αν ειτρεπεται?

----------


## zinovia

Κανει τη διατριβη του \"Το σεξ και η μπουρδολογια στην τριτη ηλικια.\"

----------


## xika

ζηνοβια εχεις u2u

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω θελω περισσοτερα χρηματα απο την εργασια...ειμαι αραγε προΙον της καπιταλιστικης και καταναλωτικης κοινωνιας?
Με απασχολει οσο σοβαρα και το σεξ γιατι πιστευω οτι με περισσοτερα χρηματα θα εχω περισσοτερο σεξ,μιας και στο μπλα-μπλα δεν τα παω καλα.
Ολα αρχιζουν και δενουν.
Πλακα κανω ε?
Πανο αληθεια βρισκεσαι σε αδεια?

----------


## πανος12345

θα σας πω ενα ανεκδοτο..
μια φορα μια ομαδα ψυχικα νοσουντων και θεραπευτων πηραν ενα τσαρτερ για να πανε επισκεψη σε μια αλλη Χωρα...Ο διευθυντης της ααποστολης πολυ ρποοδευτικος ανθρωπος παιρνει το μικροφωνο κι λεει
\"Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι , ολες οι υπηρεσιες εν πτησει εκτος απο την οδηγηση και την συντηρηση του αρεοσκαφους , θα εκτελεστουν απο καποιους εθελοντες απο σας .Ποιος θα ηθελε να δηλωσει συμμετοχη? Εγω , εγω ,εγω, φωναζει ο Γιαννης!
\"Ενταξει Γιαννη του λεει ο διευθυντης ...Σε παρακαλω πολυ φροντισε να εξυπηρετησεις ολους ανεξαιρετως τους επιβατες οσο πιο καλα μπορεις , για να καθονται ησυχοι αμα αρχισει να κουναει το αεροσκαφος\"Εγινε κυριε διευθυντα \" του λεει ο Γιαννης και φευγει αμεσως για τα νεα του καθηκοντα... Σε λιγο το αςροπλανο αρχιζει να κανει ραμου .....
Σαν πολυ ησυχια δεν ειναι ρε παιδια ? ρωταει ο διεθυντης τους συναδελφους του
Παταει λοιον το κουμπακι του αεροσυνοδου και αμεσως ερχεται χαμογελαστος ο Γιαννης
Συγχαρητηρια παιδι μου του λεει ο διευθυντης
Μα πως τα καταφερες να τους εχεις ολους σε τετοια ηρεμια εκει πισω?
Χαμογελαστος ο Γιαννης του λεει....
Μολις αρχισαν τα κυμματα , τους εδωσα απο μια σανιδα και τους ειπα 
παιδια ηρθε η ωρα γαι σερφ!!!!!!!!!!!και εφυγαν ολοι μαζι να παιξουν με τα κυμματα !!!!!!!

----------


## xika

περαν του οτι δεν το καταλαβα το ανεκδοτο οποτε δεν γελασα κιολας δεν πηρα και απαντηση..κριμα

----------


## zinovia

Τρελλοι πιλοτοι στα F16 Νο 484 !!!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> πανο αυτην την περιοδο της ζωης με τι ασχολεισαι αν ειτρεπεται?


με σενα χικα μου

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Εγω θελω περισσοτερα χρηματα απο την εργασια...ειμαι αραγε προΙον της καπιταλιστικης και καταναλωτικης κοινωνιας?
> Με απασχολει οσο σοβαρα και το σεξ γιατι πιστευω οτι με περισσοτερα χρηματα θα εχω περισσοτερο σεξ,μιας και στο μπλα-μπλα δεν τα παω καλα.
> Ολα αρχιζουν και δενουν.
> Πλακα κανω ε?
> Πανο αληθεια βρισκεσαι σε αδεια?



κιπ προιον προσφορας εισαι!! χαχα

( κι εγω πλακα κανω ε )

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xika_
> πανο αυτην την περιοδο της ζωης με τι ασχολεισαι αν ειτρεπεται?
> 
> 
> με σενα χικα μου



δεν εχω φουνταρει τοσο καιρο θα φουνταρω τωρα

----------


## keep_walking

Χεχε οι ψυχικα ασθενεις ειναι σαν τους Ποντιους ενα πραγμα...ολοι ειναι απιστευτα ηλιθιοι στα ανεκδοτα.
Μονο που για τους Ποντιους ολος ο κοσμος ξερει οτι δεν ισχυει,ενω για τους ψυχικα ασθενεις...αστα να πανε :Frown:

----------


## xika

απλα προσεχε πανο γιατι δεν ειμαι για χορταση...

απο ενα σημειο και μετα δαγκωνω

----------


## zinovia

Κηπ, ειδες που τελικα δεν μετραει η επικοινωνια για να κανεις σεξ, αλλα το πορτοφολι?
Πανο σκισε τα πτυχια σου!!!!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Εγω θελω περισσοτερα χρηματα απο την εργασια...ειμαι αραγε προΙον της καπιταλιστικης και καταναλωτικης κοινωνιας?
> Με απασχολει οσο σοβαρα και το σεξ γιατι πιστευω οτι με περισσοτερα χρηματα θα εχω περισσοτερο σεξ,μιας και στο μπλα-μπλα δεν τα παω καλα.
> Ολα αρχιζουν και δενουν.
> Πλακα κανω ε?
> Πανο αληθεια βρισκεσαι σε αδεια?


οχι δουλευω 9 ωρες την ημερα...
δεν μου απαντησες ομως αν εχεις βγαλει ποτε το IQ σου...
Απο την ημερα που ηρθα εδω μεσα , καθε φορα μου γραφεις κατι που ειναι δειγμα πολυ υψηλης νοημοσυνης ανθρωπου..
απολυτα σωστο αυτο που εγραψες ακομα μια φορα 
οταν εεις καλυτερο εισοδημα απο την δουλεια σου , το σεξ σιγουρα θα βελτιωθει γιατι θα εεις χρηματα να κανεις πιο ομορφη την ζωη τη δικη σου και της κοπελας σου η της οικογενειας σου...
ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις καταλαβει γιατι παντρεψα 3 διαφορετικα πραγματα οπως το σεξ την εργασια και την επικοινωνια..
κανενα δεν μπορει να μεινει πισω , χωρις να επηρεαζει και τα αλλα

----------


## keep_walking

To ξερετε οτι εχει ανοιξει σχολη για...καμακια..στην Ιταλια νομιζω,μηπως πρεπει να παω να παρω ενα δοκτωρα που αν μη τι αλλο θα ειναι χρησιμο?

----------


## xika

γεια σου ρε κιπ!!

----------


## keep_walking

Ε δεν μπορω Πανο να πω για το iq μου...ειναι σαν να μετραω και να λεω ποσους ποντους εχω την ....

----------


## xika

πανο ελπιζω ν αμην το πηρες ως επιθετικοτητα που ειπα οτι απο ενα σημειο και μετα δαγκωνω...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Κηπ, ειδες που τελικα δεν μετραει η επικοινωνια για να κανεις σεξ, αλλα το πορτοφολι?
> Πανο σκισε τα πτυχια σου!!!!


οχι ζηνοβια! γιατι εχει δικιο ο κιπ...
καμμια γυναικα σε αυτο τον πλανητη δεν θα σχοληθει σοβαρα με ενα ανδρα , αν δεν της κανει να νοιωθει ασφαλεια...
και δυστυχως η ασφαλεια ειναι ενα συναισθημα που συνδεεται αμεσα με την οικονομια

----------


## zinovia

Η επικοινωνια που κολλαει δεν καταλαβα!

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω ομως δεν θελω να ασχοληθουν σοβαρα μαζι μου...θελω να με εχουν για αντικειμενο ηδονης :Big Grin:

----------


## πανος12345

θα προφτασω οσες και οσους πουν μα σημερα μια γυναικα κερδιζει πιο πολλα χρηματα απο καποιους ανδρες...ολοι απο την φυση μας κοιταμε μονο ψηλοτερα..ποτε πιο χαμηλα....
κανενας ανθρωπος δεν αφηνει τον εαυτο του συνειδητα να μπλεξει σε μια σχεση που του προκαλει ανασφαλεια...
αυτο σημαινει αυτοελεγχος.....η πορεια μας σαν ειδος δεν γυριζει ποτε πισω.....
οποιος δεν μπορει να επικοινωνησει , δεν μπορει και να κερδισει χρηματα .....αυτο ειναι το μεγαλυτερο πρποβλημα για ολους τους ανθρωπους και οχι το σεξ .
το σεξ απλα ειναι για καποιους η καποιες το σημειο που φαινονται αυτες οι αναστολες και οι συγκρουσεις ....η ηρεμια μας μας κανει να απολαμβανουμε το σεξ ανδρες και γυναικες ...
και αυτη η ηρεμια , εχει ισοδυναμη αξια την ικανοτητα επικοινωνιας μας με τους αλλους...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by xika_
> πανο ελπιζω ν αμην το πηρες ως επιθετικοτητα που ειπα οτι απο ενα σημειο και μετα δαγκωνω...


Να σε προσεχουμε εσενα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Εγω ομως δεν θελω να ασχοληθουν σοβαρα μαζι μου...θελω να με εχουν για αντικειμενο ηδονης


πολυ σωστα κιπ
θελεις να παρεις μονο αυτο που ζητας και γιαυτο σκεφτεσαι απολυ ωριμα , οτι ο μονος τροπος να περιορισεις την σεση σου με καποιον ειναι να ορισιες μια ανταλλάξιμη αξια
πχ ερωτικη ηδονη = 100 ευρω
δεν ζητας αυτη τη στιγμη τιποτα περισσοτερο ,τιποτα λιγοτερο
μονο αυτο το συγκεκριμενο
μονο κιπ , μην ζητας απο μια απλη γυναικ να μπορεσει να δεχθει αυτη την ανταλλαγη....
τι σημαινει ιεροδουλος?
η ιερεια τους Ναου της Αφροδιτης...
η θυσια μιας γυναικας οχι σε καποιο συγκεκριμενο ανδρα , αλλα στην ιδια την ηδονη σαν υπερτατη αξια της ζωης
αυτο θες 
μονο που μονο μια ιεροδουλος μπορει να στο δωσει

----------


## zinovia

Ησουν επιθετικη, και αυτος δεν τα σηκωνει κατι τετοια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: ))))))))))))

----------


## keep_walking

> θα προφτασω οσες και οσους πουν μα σημερα μια γυναικα κερδιζει πιο πολλα χρηματα απο καποιους ανδρες...ολοι απο την φυση μας κοιταμε μονο ψηλοτερα..ποτε πιο χαμηλα....
> κανενας ανθρωπος δεν αφηνει τον εαυτο του συνειδητα να μπλεξει σε μια σχεση που του προκαλει ανασφαλεια...
> αυτο σημαινει αυτοελεγχος.....η πορεια μας σαν ειδος δεν γυριζει ποτε πισω.....
> οποιος δεν μπορει να επικοινωνησει , δεν μπορει και να κερδισει χρηματα .....αυτο ειναι το μεγαλυτερο πρποβλημα για ολους τους ανθρωπους και οχι το σεξ .
> το σεξ απλα ειναι για καποιους η καποιες το σημειο που φαινονται αυτες οι αναστολες και οι συγκρουσεις ....η ηρεμια μας μας κανει να απολαμβανουμε το σεξ ανδρες και γυναικες ...
> και αυτη η ηρεμια , εχει ισοδυναμη αξια την ικανοτητα επικοινωνιας μας με τους αλλους...


Χμ η επικοινωνια ειναι προσον σε μια κοινωνια ωστε να ελισεσαι σε αυτην.Ουσιαστικο προσον αλλα υπαρχουν πολλα ακομα προσοντα.
Δεν σημαινει και οτι οι πιο πλουσιοι ανθρωποι ειναι \"αρχοντες\" σε θεματα επικοινωνιας ενω οι φτωχοι ειναι στοκοι σε αυτην.
Υπαρχουν προσοντα εξυπναδα,ομορφια,θεληση,ορ ανωση,σχολαστικοτητα,πρωτ τυπια,δημιουργικοτητα και απειρα αλλα προσοντα.
Μπορει το μονο που μπορω να κανω εγω καλα να ειναι να ζωγραφιζω και αυτο να με κανει εκατομμυριουχο...λεμε τωρα.

Δυσκολο να βαλεις καλουπια.
Για μενα η επικοινωνια ειναι υγεια και χαρα και δεν εχει σχεση με τα λεφτα ως επι των πλειστων.

----------


## zinovia

Ξερεις τι λενε πανο, ε? Οτι ολες οι γυναικες ειναι πορνες!!Συμφωνεις?

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xika_
> πανο ελπιζω ν αμην το πηρες ως επιθετικοτητα που ειπα οτι απο ενα σημειο και μετα δαγκωνω...
> 
> 
> Να σε προσεχουμε εσενα



ειμαι επιθετικη στην επικοινωνια μου και μπορω να γινω και στο σεξ. στην εργασια μου την περιοριζω λιγο.



( τι καλα!! σε 2 φρασεις ολες οι λεξεις κλειδια!! :Ρ )

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Παναγια βοηθα δηλαδη

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Παναγια βοηθα δηλαδη



αστα να πανε!! γι\'αυτο ειπε ο Πανος οτι ασχολειται μαζι μου

----------


## keep_walking

> ειμαι επιθετικη στην επικοινωνια μου και μπορω να γινω και στο σεξ. στην εργασια μου την περιοριζω λιγο.


χμμμμ ενδιαφερον μπορεις να περασεις απο το ιατρειο μου να εξετασουμε λιγο αυτην την...ιδιαζουσα επιθετικοτητα...χμμμ..χμμμ.

----------


## zinovia

Γιατι εκτος απο επικοινωνιακος ειναι και μερακλης!!!!  :Smile: ))))))

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ειμαι επιθετικη στην επικοινωνια μου και μπορω να γινω και στο σεξ. στην εργασια μου την περιοριζω λιγο.
> 
> 
> χμμμμ ενδιαφερον μπορεις να περασεις απο το ιατρειο μου να εξετασουμε λιγο αυτην την...ιδιαζουσα επιθετικοτητα...χμμμ..χμμμ.



φιμοτρο εχεις ή να φερω το δικο μου μαζι???? χεχε

----------


## keep_walking

λολ

----------


## πανος12345

υπαρχει κιπ ομως και μια τριτη φαση στην πορεια...
η υπερτατη νοημοσυνη σου θα μπορεσει να την προβλεψει...
η πρωτη ειναι ο αυνανισμος, η ατομικη μορφη τη ηδονης
η δευτερη ειναι η συνδιαλλαγη , η μυηση στην πραγματικη ηδονη μεσω μιας συγχρονης ιερειας ...
η τριτη και η καλυτερη απο ολες ειναι η ερωτικη επικοινωνια...
οταν θα νοιωσεις δυνατος και ανεξαρτητος οικονομικα , ετοιμος για να μοιραστεις με καποια γυναικα οχι μια ηδονη προκατ , αλλα μια δικη σας νεα , δημιουργικη , ωριμη , μονιμη με την εννοια της διαχρονικοτητας σχεση , τοτε οσα εχεις μαθει απο την ιερεια , θα τα κανεις με την σειρα σου μαθημα στην γυναικα που θα θελησει να συντονισει τις δικες της ερωτικες αναζητησεις με τις δικες σου...Εκει ειναι ο στοχος σου ,εκει ειναι ο στοχος της φυσης και της κοινωνιας μας....το μαθημα της ζωης ..το πιο ομορφο παιχνιδι του ειδους μας ..η ανταλλαγη συναισθηματων χωρις κινητρα αλλα απο την ολοκληρωση του ζευγαριου , στο ονομα της συνεχειας , της διαιωνησης του ειδους και της αποκτησης του δικου σου μαθητη η μαθητριας στην ζωη , που σαν το μικρο δεντρακι , θα το φυτεψεις για να βγαλει κλαδια και καρπους ...

----------


## xika

πανο ανεφερες πριν κατι μερες κατι διατριβες σου. Εχεις κανει διατριβη και πανω στο σεξ??

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν εχω υπερτατη νοημοσυνη,ευτυχως γιατι αυτοι συνηθως μενουν με το... στο χερι.
Απο κολπα καλα την παλευω:P

----------


## zinovia

η υπερτατη νοημοσυνη σου θα μπορεσει να την προβλεψει...

Α ρε Κηπ...Τετοιο \"γλειψιμο\" ουτε σε βουλευτη για ρουσφετι....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Και γεωπονος;

----------


## πανος12345

τωρα με μπερδεψες λιγο κιπ ..γυναικα εισαι? η ανδρας ? δεν αλλαι βεβαια τιποτα
απλα θα σε βαλω σε αλλο θρανιο!
χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Και γεωπονος;


αγροτης σκετος...
με αρωτρο που το σερνω μονος μου...

----------


## zinovia

Πανο, πολλες τσοντες με σεναριο βλεπεις..!!

----------


## xika

ααα καλα

----------


## keep_walking

Αντρας ειμαι...δεν λεω οχι στον αγοραιο ερωτα...αλλα δεν μου καθεται καλα,εχω μαθει αλλιως,αλλα οσο παει μαλον θα αναθεωρησω τις αποψεις μου,περναν και τα χρονια...

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Οπως το καθε χωριο εχει τον τρελο του ετσι και εμεις εδω εχουμε τον πανο (πρωην ειρηνη)


Συγχαρητήρια....
Τι να πω.
Εστω ότι ο πάνος είναι τρελός όπως λες, (συγνώμη πάνο, δεν το πιστεύω καθόλου αυτό  :Smile: , αλλά το χρησιμοποιώ για να ολοκληρώσω την ακόλουθη σκέψη)
είναι ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά να του μιλάτε με τόση ειρωνία και να τον παίρνετε στο μεζέ? 
Πού είναι η κατανόηση και η αγάπη? 
Γιατί αναλύετε με τόση ειρωνία τα λεγόμενα ενός τρελού και δεν αφήνετε τίποτα να πέσει κάτω?
Διάβασα απαράδεκτα ειρωνικά σχόλια εδώ για τον πάνο. Τόσο από σένα όσο και από τη ζηνοβία, τη χικα, τη πανικούλα, κλπ, 
Αν έτσι φέρεστε στους τρελούς, εύχομαι να μην τρελαθώ ποτέ και πέσω στην ανάγκη σας. 
Αν γενικά δεν σας αρέσει ο πάνος, ασχοληθείτε με κάτι άλλο.
Researcer, σε τιμάει η συγνώμη που με ανθρωπιά ζήτησες. Μπράβο σου από μένα. Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν σε αναγνώριζα. Σε έχω δει πολύ ευαίσθητη σε άλλα θέματα και δεν κολλούσε η σκληρότητα που έδειξες εδώ.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ενημερωμενη σε βρισκω

----------


## zinovia

nature,
οσο τον αντιμετωπιζα με συναισθηση προσπαθουσε εντεχνα να με χειραγωγησει.Δεν ειναι ασθενης.Απλα με δουλευει και ειπα να του ανταποδωσω...

----------


## xika

και ακομα το κανει με πιο ηπιο τροπο απλα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Γιατι nature πανος=ονουφριός=σηφης=ειρη η.
Καταλαβες; και θα εβαζα ενα ακομα ονομα που εκανε ανω κατω το φορουμ προσφατα αλλα το αφηνω για τον εαυτο μου

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Πανο, πολλες τσοντες με σεναριο βλεπεις..!!


καλα που μου το θυμισες ζηνοβια...
αληθεια εσυ εχεις δει ποτε καμμια?

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι εδω που τα λεμε θυμιζει λιγο σχολειο,που ολοι ασχολουνται με καποιον περιπαιχτικα και κανεις δεν θελει να παει κοντρα στο συνολο,αλλα και αυτος που υφιστατε τον περιπαιγμο μερικες φορες τον προκαλει...αθελα του.
Τεσπα χαιρομαι για την παρεμβαση nature,ναι και εγω περιπαιζω μερικες φορες δεν βγαζω τον εαυτο μου εξω αλλα ναι και εγω αισθανομαι μερικες φορες χειραγωγημενος.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Γιατι nature πανος=ονουφριός=σηφης=ειρη η.
> Καταλαβες; και θα εβαζα ενα ακομα ονομα που εκανε ανω κατω το φορουμ προσφατα αλλα το αφηνω για τον εαυτο μου


χαχα χα χα χα χα ξανα ο σηφης! χα χ χ χα χα 
μηπως ρε παιδια ο σηφης ηταν ο πανουσης μεταμφιεσμενος σε κομπιουτερα? χα χα χα χα

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Πανο, πολλες τσοντες με σεναριο βλεπεις..!!
> 
> 
> ...



Εγω εχω δει...μερικες (να μη μας παρουν και στο δουλεμα:P) αλλα δεν θυμαμε σεναρια...μηπως οφειλεται στο οτι εχω κακη μνημη?

----------


## zinovia

αν σου πω , θα αλλαξει αυτο σε κατι την επικοινωνια μεταξυ μας?

----------


## πανος12345

τι λεγαμε αληθεια σε αυτη τη θεματικη ? α για τις βελτιωσεις του φορουμ
η ζηνοβια προτεινει να βαλουμε τσοντα! 
εγω λεω ναι
ο κιπ μαλλον μεσα ειναι 
θα μας πει εξαλλου...
αλλος?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> αν σου πω , θα αλλαξει αυτο σε κατι την επικοινωνια μεταξυ μας?


πολλα ,,,,
αν πχ μου πεις οτι εισαι κλογρια απο μοναστηρι με συνδεση στο διαδικτυο , θα προτεινα να παιχθει σαν τσοντα η ταινια του Μαρκησιου Ντε Σαντ
χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## zinovia

η ζηνοβια προτεινει να βαλουμε τσοντα! 

Τι λες βρε αγραμματε!Που το προτεινα αυτο?

----------


## keep_walking

Πανο αστα αυτα τωρα και απαντα στο ερωτημα...πως αισθανεσαι,αισθανεσαι περιπαιγμενος?
Ή νομιζεις οτι φερνεις και μερος της ευθυνης?Δηλαδη και εσυ περιπαιζεις με τον τροπο σου?

----------


## zinovia

Εισαι τεραστιο λιγουρι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

Το γαμ..α λεω να σταματησω να γραφω για σημερα εδω...συνεχιστε αναλαφρα.

----------


## keep_walking

Συγγνωμη αν εθιξα κανεναν.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


οχι ρε συ κιπ! 
ειπαμε σε κοβω για 140 IQ και πανω...
τι να το κανεις το σεναριο σε μια τσοντα?
\"εσβησμενη την λυχνια , πασα γυνη ομοια\" ετσι δεν ελεγε ο διογενης?
την ξερεται την ιστορια? 
αξιζει να ριξω λια πληκτρολογηματα για οσυς τυχον δεν την γνωριζουν
Ο Διογενης μια μερα βρηκε τελικα τον οβολο και πηγε να επισκεφθει την αγαπημενη του Ιερεια της Αφροδιτης!
ΜΟνο που η καημενη ειχε περιοδο και εκεινη την εποχη οι ανδρες δεν ηεξραν οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο να τρεχει αιμα απο τον κολπο μιας γυναικας και γιαυτο απαγορευοτανε σε μια ιεροδουλη να δεχεται πελατες με περιοδο.
Ομως για να μην μεινει το μυστικ εκτεθημενο στην ανδρικη περιεργεια ,η ιεροδουλος εκανε οπως παντα την εμφανιση της για να ξυπνησει τα παθη σαν γυναικα , αλλα την ωρα που πηγαινε ο πελατης στα ιδιατερα δωματια για την μυηση στον αρωτα και την ηδονη , αντι για αυτην εμφανιζοτανε η τσατσα, η γεροντοτερη δηλαδη ιεροδουλος , η οποια δεν ειχε πια την φρεσκαδα να θελξει τους αντρες με τα καλη της αλλα ειχε την πειρα να τους κανει να απολαυσουν τον ερωτα καλυτερα απο την νεα ιεροδουλο! Ο διογενης ομως σαν φιλοσοφος , οταν ειδε το σκοταδι στο δωματιο , εβγαλε απο την τσεπη του εν κερακι που ειχε παντα μαζι του και μολις τελειωσε την μυηση του αναψε το κερακι και την ειδε....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Πανο αστα αυτα τωρα και απαντα στο ερωτημα...πως αισθανεσαι,αισθανεσαι περιπαιγμενος?
> Ή νομιζεις οτι φερνεις και μερος της ευθυνης?Δηλαδη και εσυ περιπαιζεις με τον τροπο σου?


σωστα κιπ
σημερα διασκεδαζω οσο ποτε πριν μεσα σε αυτο το φορουμ
η φυση ομως εχει δικιο...
καποιοι συνεχιζουν να εκθετουν το φορουμ και τους ιδιους .
αυτο ηθελε να σας πει
οχι εγω
η φυση 
εγω θα περιμενω οποτε εχετε διαθεση να συζητησουμε ενα θεμα οποιο σας αρεσει , φτανει να πορειτε να μην βγαζετε επιθετικοτητα απεναντι μου γιατι διακοπτεται ο διαλογος και χαλαει η επικοινωνια μας ..
κιπ την ηξερες την ιστορια του διογενη?

----------


## keep_walking

Οχι την πατησε ο Διογενης...θα ξενερωσε ασχημα lol.
Μια ζωη τρελλα αυτος με τα φαναρια και τα κερακια lol....τι το ψαχνει.
Αρκει να μη φτανουμε στην υπερβολη Πανο...καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω τωρα?

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Πανο αστα αυτα τωρα και απαντα στο ερωτημα...πως αισθανεσαι,αισθανεσαι περιπαιγμενος?
> Ή νομιζεις οτι φερνεις και μερος της ευθυνης?Δηλαδη και εσυ περιπαιζεις με τον τροπο σου?
> 
> ...



απο την αρχη ειμασταν ανοιχτοι Πανο και ακομα ειμαστε για να συζητησουμε οτιδηποτε.

απλα μην εκλαμβανεις την καθε απαντηση μας σαν επιθετικοτητα οταν δεν ειναι συμφωνη με την δικια σου.

----------


## keep_walking

Κοντρα στην κοντρα ειναι...ο Διογενης ηταν αστοχο παραδειγμα κατεμε για την περιπτωση...τεσπα και μια ζωη νομιζα οτι εγω τα βλεπω ολα μαυρο-ασπρα...οχι στο μαυρο-ασπρο.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Οχι την πατησε ο Διογενης...θα ξενερωσε ασχημα lol.
> Μια ζωη τρελλα αυτος με τα φαναρια και τα κερακια lol....τι το ψαχνει.
> Αρκει να μη φτανουμε στην υπερβολη Πανο...καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω τωρα?


γιατι ρε συ κιπ την πατησε?
με την εμφανιση δεν μπορουσε να επικοινωνησει το σωμα του
εκει παιζεται το τελικο παιχνιδι
μαχη σωμα με σωμα ειναι 
με ομορφο τελος!
χαχα χα χα

----------


## πανος12345

καλα παω πασο αν θες να σκοραρεις κιπ
ομως εχω αναγκαστει εκω των πραγματων πολλές φορές να πιω κρασι στο νομα του διογενη στην πορεια μου προς την μαθηση του εαυτου μου και των αναγκων του...
σας αφηνω για αποψε και καλο βραδυ ευχομαι σε ολους σας 
και οχι τσοντες με μπερδεμενο σεναριο!
αφηστε την φυση να σας μαθει μονη της τα μυστικα της...
μην της βαζετε φτιασιδια και αποχρωσεις ...

----------


## keep_walking

Παντα θελω να σκοραρω πανο.Εγω οσες φορες εφερνα τον Διογενη στο μυαλο μου ηταν οταν περναγα τις πιο μαυρες περιοδους της ζωης μου...και ναι ημουν λαθος,γιατι πιστευω στην καλοσυνη του κοσμου.Οχι οτι δεν υπαρχει κακια αλλα εαν σκεφτεσαι ετσι τοτε κανεις και κακο στον εαυτο σου κατα καποιο τροπο.
Μιλαω για το βγαινω με το φαναρι και ψαχνω για ανθρωπο γιατι αυτο ξερει ο πολυς κοσμος για αυτον αυτα ξερω και εγω για το Διογενη...οχι παραπανω πραγματα.
Ενταξει και μερικα ακομα βεβαια τα οποια βλεπω πολυ θετικα...

----------


## zinovia

\"τι λεγαμε αληθεια σε αυτη τη θεματικη ? α για τις βελτιωσεις του φορουμ
η ζηνοβια προτεινει να βαλουμε τσοντα! 
εγω λεω ναι
ο κιπ μαλλον μεσα ειναι 
θα μας πει εξαλλου...
αλλος? \"

Εισαι συκοφαντης Πανο.Ποτε και πουθενα δεν προτεινα κατι τετοιο.Και την ιδια την ιδεα αυτη τη θεωρω αθλια.
Συνεχιζεις να διαστρεβλωνεις τα ποστ των συνομιλητων σου σκοπιμα.Και νομιζω οτι χαιρεσαι με την αναστατωση που προκαλεις.
Αποδεικνυεται οτι εκτος απο τσαρλατανος \"ψυχολογος\", ημιμαθης επηρμενος, ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΗΣ.

Επιφυλλασσομαι για τις ενεργειες μου στο εξης προκειμενου να υπερασπιστω την υποληψη μου.

----------


## xika

Ζηνοβια νομιζω οτι αδικως συγχιζομαστε γιατι απ\'οτι φαινεται εμεις σκαμε και ο Πανος κοιμαται τον υπνο του δικαιου.

----------


## zinovia

Με προσβαλλε χυδαια χικα.

----------


## xika

Το ξερω... και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι αμφιβαλλω αν βρισκεται στην Αμερικη. Τι κανει?? κοιμαται την ημερα και δουλευει τη νυχτα????????/

----------


## zinovia

Δεν μπορεις να πιστευεις τιποτα απο αυτα που λεει, γιατι ο ιδιος αυτοδιαψευδεται διαρκως..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Οχι την πατησε ο Διογενης...θα ξενερωσε ασχημα lol.
> Μια ζωη τρελλα αυτος με τα φαναρια και τα κερακια lol....τι το ψαχνει.
> Αρκει να μη φτανουμε στην υπερβολη Πανο...καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω τωρα?


καλημερα κιπ
καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι εννοεις...
Μοιαζουμε καπου οι δυο μας
Ξερεις πως ανακαλυψα την σοφια αυτου του γνωμικου του Διογενη? Απο αναγκη Κιπ....Τυχαια...Βρεθηκα μια μερα φορτωμενος ερωτικη προδιαθεση , μπροστα σε μια γυναικα που 
μου προκαλουσε ακριβως τα αντιθετα συναισθηματα οταν την εβλεπα.....ημουν πολυ μικρος και μολις ειχα βγει απο ενα τσονταδικο σινεμα..
Η πρωτη μου σκεψη ηταν να σηκωθω και να φυγω...
Αλλα μετα θυμηθηκα αυτο το γνωμικο του Διογενη που το καναμε μαθημα στο σχολειο...
Και τοτε πειπα στον εαυτο μου , αυτα που ειχα διαβασει στον Ζορμπα του Καζαντζακη....
\"Ο θεος θα με τιμωρησει γιατι αφησα μια χηρα γυναικα να με περιμενει μονη το βραδι....\" Ντραπηκα να φυγω κιπ!
Σκεφτηκα πως αν οντως ηταν τοσο αποκρουστικη , το χειροτερο που θα μπορουσε να γινει , θα ηταν να μην ολοκληρωσω και να χασω τον οβολο που τη εδωσα και να σηκωθω να φυγω...
Απο εκεινη την ημερα αλλαξε η ζωη μου κιπ... 
καταλαβα οτι οι αισθησεις μου δεν ελεγχουν την παρορμηση μου....αλλο το ενα και αλλο το αλλο....
απ κεινη την ημερα επαψα να βλεπω τις γυναικες σαν ζωντανες θεες , αλλα σαν ανθρωπους με σαρκα και οστα σαν και μενα...
αρχισα να παιρνω και να δινω ηδονη μεσα απο την σχεση μου μαζι τους και οχι με το μυαλο μου....
μεχρι εκεινη την αποφραδα ημερα , δεν ειχα καταφερει καν να φιλησω στο στοα το κοριτσι μου που ηξερα [ηξερα?] οτι επρεπε να μεαγαπουσε γιατι βγαιναμε εξω κρυφα απο τους γονεις της...
ομως οταν ερχοτανε η στιγμη να την φιλησω , φοβομουνα μηπως δεν της αρεσει και σταματουσα εκει...
Περασα 10 χρονια με αυτη την γυναικα αλλα δεν ημουν ο πρωτος ανδρας της ζωης της , γιατι δεν ειχα στο μυαλο μου αυτα που απεκτησα αργοτερα μετα την μυηση στην σοφια του Διογενη

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εχεις δικιο χικα
θα σταματησω να αναλυω τα γραφομενα σας με σκοπο να δειξω τι ειναι η σεξουαλικοτητα και ποιες μορφες παιρνει μεσα απο τον λογο.
Το εκανα μονο για να αποδειξω οτι η επιθετικοτητα ειναι παντου οπως ενα αγριο θηριο μεσασε ενα κλουβι...
Ο θηριοδαμαστης ειναι το Εγω μας ...
Οι θεατες ειμαστε ολοι εμεις...
Το τσιρκο ειναι η ιδια η ζωη

----------


## keep_walking

Προσπαθεις να μιλησεις με λιγα λογια για απομυθοποιηση του ερωτα Πανο αν καταλαβα καλα.
Μπα δεν το χρειαζομαι,τον εχω απομυθοποιησει αρκετα...και σε μια γυναικα κοιταω πολλα οχι πως να κανω σεξ μονο.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Προσπαθεις να μιλησεις με λιγα λογια για απομυθοποιηση του ερωτα Πανο αν καταλαβα καλα.
> Μπα δεν το χρειαζομαι,τον εχω απομυθοποιησει αρκετα...και σε μια γυναικα κοιταω πολλα οχι πως να κανω σεξ μονο.


το ξερω κιπ
ομως δεν αναφερομαι μονο στο σεξ αλλα στην παρορμηση που κρυβεται πισω του δηλαδη στην επιθετικοτητα...

δεν ειναι κακο πραγμα η επιθετικοτητα κιπ , οσο υπαρχει κλουβι και θηριοδαμαστης δηλαδη οσο μπορει ο εαυτος μας να τιθασευει τα παθη του....
αν το λιονταρι φαει τον θηριοδαμαστη , τελειωσε η παρασταση για ολους μαζι και κυριως για τους θεατες .....

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Το εκανα μονο για να αποδειξω οτι η επιθετικοτητα ειναι παντου οπως ενα αγριο θηριο μεσασε ενα κλουβι...


Tη μια κάνεις δοκιμές στο σύστημα ψηφοφοριών,την άλλη λειτουργείς όπως λειτουργείς για να αποδείξεις ότι η επιθετικότητα βρίσκεται παντου.Πειραματόζωα ψάχνεις?
Ή πλάκα κάνεις ή οντος έχεις σοβαρά προβλήματα.
Ότι κι αν κάνεις φιλικά στο λέω σε κακό θα σου βγει στη ζωή σου γενικότερα.Δοκιμασε έστω και μια φορά να είσαι αληθινός.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Το εκανα μονο για να αποδειξω οτι η επιθετικοτητα ειναι παντου οπως ενα αγριο θηριο μεσα σε ενα κλουβι...
> 
> 
> ...


σε ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη σου αρσι αλλα βοηθησε με λιγο να καταλαβω τι ακριβως θες να πεις....
αν δεν δοκιμασω στο συστημα των ψηφοφοριων πως θα μαθω πως λειτουργει αρσι?
αν δεν αποδειξω οτι η επιθετικοτητα βρισκεται παντου και οτι δεν ειναι κακο , γιατι μεσα στο κλουβι με τον θηριοδαμαστη απο πανω , *δεν μπορει να μας βλαψει* , ενω μας προσφερει αυτο το ομορφο θεαμα ενας μικροσωμος ανθρωπος , να μπορει να επιβαλει την θεληση του σε ενα τεραστειο ελεφαντα πχ , απο που θα αντλησω δυναμη για να κανω το ιδιο με τα δικα μου προβληματα?
Αν το θεωρεις αυτο πειραμα και εμενα πειραματοζωο τοτε ναι εχεις δικιο! Ειμαι πειραματοζωο! Ολοι μας νομιζω λιγο πολυ ειμαστε αρσι.....Κανουμε καποια βηματα στο αγνωστο και μαθαινουμε απο τα λαθη μας πως να αποφυγουμε να τα επαναλαβουμε...

----------


## πανος12345

να που τωρα μπηκε στην συζητηση μας και αλλη μια λεξη που μας βγαζει επιθετικοτητα 
Ειχαμε το \"επικινδυνο\" τωρα νομιζω ο αρσι μας βαζει και την λεξη \"πειραματοζωο\"
Αυτο που ηδη εω πει ειναι οτι η λεξη \"επικινδυνο\" βγαζει επιθετικοτητα και αυτο εμποδιζει τον διαλογο..Το γιατι ειναι φανερο ...Γιατι ολοι σας αγαπατε αυτο το φορουμ και φοβηθηκατε οτι μπορει να το χασετε εστω και αν δεν ηταν αυτο που επρεπε να σκεφτειτε αλλα το αντιθετο , δηλαδη να μην το χασετε βρισκοντας τροπους να περιορισει ο καθε ενας μονος του την επιθετικοτητα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τωρα η δευτερη λεξη \"πειραματοζωο\" ισως δικαιολογει την αντιδραση σας στην πρωτη! 
καποιοι ισως να σκεφτονται σαν τον αρσι οτι αν μας θεωρυν καποιοι πειραματοζωα , μπορει να το κλεισουν χωρις να μας ρωτησουν!
Εδω ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να γραψω τα εξης ....
Ενα πειραματικο φορουμ ειναι ο χωρος που λειτουργουν πειραματοζωα....
Μονο που οταν αφορα την επικοινωνια , μεσω διαδικτυου , ολοι οσοι συμμετεχουν ειναι πειραματοζωα ανεξαρτητα απο το ποιος ξερει ισως πιο πολλα απο τους αλλους , η εχει επαγγελματικη καταρτιση καλυτερη απο καποιους αλλους......
Γιατι η επικοινωνια σε πειραματικη μορφη χρειαζεται το λιγοτερο 2 συνομιλητες! 
Ενα αλλο πειραμα πχ στην Ιατρικη γινεται με ενα πειραματοζωο και ενα πειραματιστη που δοκιμαζει διαφορα φαρμακα για να θεραπευσει το πειραματοζωο...
*Στην επικοινωνια ομως δεν γινεται ποτε ετσι.... Γιατι ολοι πειραματιζονται να επικοινωνησουν ισοτιμα και ενεργητικα. Ολοι διαβαζουν , ολοι γραφουν , ολοι κρινουν και κρινονται... Αν δηλαδη καποιοι αντι να γραφουν μονο διαβαζουν , μπορει τοτε να νομιζουν λανθασμενα οτι ειναι πειραματοζωα ενω δεν ειναι αληθεια....*
Εχω παρατηρησει οτι καποιοι ανοιγουν πολλα θεματα οπως εγω , ενω καποιοι αλλοι απλα περιμενουν να ποσταρουν σε ανοιχτα θεματα , χωρις να ανοιγουν καποιο δικο τους
*Μηπως αν αλλαζαν σταση και ανοιγαν ολοι καποιο θεμα με ενα δικο τους προβλημα θα ενοιωθαν πιο ισιοι αναμεσα μας?*

----------


## πανος12345

Αν το σεξ η εργασία και η επικοινωνία ειναι οι 3 λέξεις που θα κρινουν την ευτυχία στην ζωή μας, χθες με περίσσεια λύπη διαπιστωσα οτι εδω μεσα βγηκε και μια 3η λεξη που συμπληρωνει το πανελ των λεξεων που κανουν την ζωη μας ανυποφορη , δυσκολη και κυριως με ταση για ενεξελεχτη επιθετικοτητα 
Είχαμε το επικίνδυνο, χθες προσθέσαμε το πειραματόζωο και σήμερα το ευνουχισμός...
Αν οι δυο πρώτες ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα και η χρησιμότητα τους ειναι αναμφισβήτητη , σε καθε μορφής διάλογο σε ένα φορουμ υποστήριξης η στον έξω κόσμο,
η λέξη ευνουχισμός ειναι μια αυταπόδεικτη επιθετικότητα , τόσο παλιά οσο και η πατριαρχική η οικογενειακή μετατροπή της κοινωνίας , απόδειξη της άγνοιας και της διαταραχής που σημαδεύει μεχρι της μέρες μας την γυναίκεια ψυχολογία.... 
Δεν θα κάνω διάλεξη εδώ για το πόσο λάθος ειναι να πιστεύει καποια η κάποιος , ότι η κλειτορίδα η το πέος, ειναι το κέντρο της σεξουαλικότητας του. 
Αυτό που με απασχολεί σοβαρά πια ειναι , τι θα μπορουσε να συμβεί, αν κάποιος που βρίσκεται σε μια οξεία φάση μιας ψυχωτικής κρίσης, η έστω νεύρωσης που εχει προκληθεί απο ένα εξωτερικό αίτιο και δέχεται την επιθετικότητα άλλων ψυχικά ασθενών, με αιχμές που αναφέρουν έστω την λέξη ευνουχισμός, εν μέσω μιας έντονα προβληματικής κατάστασης, εχει την στοιχειώδη γνώση να μην αναζητήσει την λύση στο πρόβλημα
του , κόβοντας το σημείο εμφάνισής του , αφου δεν μπορεί να βρει το αίτιο που το προκαλεί... Είναι γνωστό ότι η ανθρώπινη κοινωνια πάντα υπήρξε ανεκτική στην πρόκληση της σεξουαλικής αλλοίωσης του ανδρικού σώματος, πχ για να βελτιωθεί η φωνή ενός ταλαντούχου τραγουδιστή της όπερας, της υπεράσπισης της εξουσίας του πάτερα- αφέντη, πάνω στο χαρέμι του , η την σεξουαλική αλλαγή φύλου, κυρίως για οικονομικά κριτήρια επί χρηματίσει εκδιδόμενων ανδρών, υπό το πρόσχημα της ελεύθερης επιλογής φύλου....
Όμως ειναι σωστό να πιστεύει κάποιος, ότι η ανδρική σεξουαλικότητα αλλάζει , με μια χειρουργική επέμβαση αν προηγουμένως δεν υπάρχει εδραιωμένη μια γυναικεία ψυχοσύνθεση σε ένα ανδρικό σώμα απο κάποιο ίσως λάθος της φύσης και του οικογενειακού τρόπου ζωης ? 
Νομίζω ότι βαδίζουμε σε τεντωμένο σχοινί εδώ.... 
Το υπενθυμίζω αναμένοντας κάποιες προτάσεις, που δεν φαίνεται να έρχονται απο πουθενά...

----------


## πανος12345

μου ηρθε μια αλλη ιδεα που νομιζω οτι δεν θα ηταν δυσκολο να εφαρμοστει...
Γιατι να μην ειναι καποιος μοντερειτορ στο θεμα που ανοιγει?
Ολοι μπορουν να ανοιγουν θεματα και ειναι λογικο ολοι να θελουν να μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν..αν ομως καποιοι δεν μπορουν να συγκρατησουν την επιθετικοτητα τους 
*γιατι ο καθε δημιουργος ενος θεματος να μην μπορει να κοβει τα επιθετικα και υβριστικα μηνυματα τους?* ολοι θα εβγαιναν κερδισμενοι ετσι....Πανω απο ολα ομως το φορουμ υποστηριξης και οι κανονες που το φερνουν σαν αναγκη για αμφιδρομη επικοινωνια και οχι μονολογο και ξεσπασματα επιθετικοτητας απο καποιους που ειναι ευαισθητοι με το Α η το Β θεμα , διακόπτοντας τον διαλογο που ισως ειναι οφελιμος σε καποιους αλλους!

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν υπαρχει φορουμ με αυτο που λες...μονο αλλος ενας ειχε προτεινει κατι τετοιο...δεν υπαρχει τετοιο φορουμ για ευνοητους λογους.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν υπαρχει φορουμ με αυτο που λες...μονο αλλος ενας ειχε προτεινει κατι τετοιο...δεν υπαρχει τετοιο φορουμ για ευνοητους λογους.


μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι εννοεις κιπ?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

AN ΓINOTAN AYTO KANEIΣ ΔEN ΘA ΣE AΦHNE NA ΠOΣTAPEIΣ ΣTO ΘEMA TOY.
MAKAPI NA ΓINOTAN

----------


## πανος12345

μπορω να σε πληροφορησω οτι οχι μονο υπαρχει , αλλα οπου εχει εφαραμοστει μεχρι σημερα 
εγινε γιατι ακριβως παρουσιαζονται τα ιδια προβληματα σε ολες τις Χωρες του κοσμου στα φορουμ ανοιχτου διαλογου...
*λεγεται ατομικο φορουμ....*οπως πχ η γουορντ πρεςς η το μπλογκερ , μονο που βρισκονται ολα μαζι σε καποιο εικονικο χωρο ,για να συγκεντρωνουν επισκεπτες...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> AN ΓINOTAN AYTO KANEIΣ ΔEN ΘA ΣE AΦHNE NA ΠOΣTAPEIΣ ΣTO ΘEMA TOY.
> MAKAPI NA ΓINOTAN


τοτε θα ποσταριζα μονο στο δικο μου ....
γινεται και μαλιστα ευκολα....
ειναι ζητημα ενος κωδικου που πρεπει να βγαζει το συστημα καθε φορα που ανοιγει καποιος ενα νεο θεμα

----------


## πανος12345

ομως οπως εγω εχω αναγκη την δικη σας αποψη ετσι και εσεις καμμια φορα εχετε αναγκη την δικη μου.....δεν ειναι αναγκη καθε φορα να συμφωνουμε σε ολα....ειναι αναγκη να μπορουμε να προστατεψουμε τον διαλογο με τα δικα μας κριτηρια οπως στον εξω κοσμο...
*αν μιλας με καποιον που σε βριζει η φευγεις η τον δερνεις και πλακωνεσαι μαζι του... ετσι πρεπει να γινει και εδω...*
αν οπως λες εγω ενοχλω καποιους , κοβοντας την επαφη μαζι μου θα καταλαβω οτι ειμαι λαθος εστω και αν δε εχω βρει ακομα την αιτια που δεν μπορω να ελεγξω την συμπεριφορα μου....βεβαια , θα πρεπει να υπαρχουν παλι κανονες....
*πως και γιατι θα κοβεις ενα μηνυμα....*
η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι σημερα την εξουσια αυτη την εχουν *καποιοι αλλοι στα δικα μας θεματα , ενω αυτο που ζηταω να γινει ειναι να την αποκτησουν ολοι οσοι ανοιγουν θεματα διαλογου ελεγχομενοι φυσικα για τα κριτηρια και την ορθοτητα με την οποια εφαρμοζουν τον περιορισμο με ποινη την αποσυρση του θεματος τους αν ξεπερασουν τα συγκεκριμενα πλαισια δρασης*

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> μου ηρθε μια αλλη ιδεα που νομιζω οτι δεν θα ηταν δυσκολο να εφαρμοστει...
> Γιατι να μην ειναι καποιος μοντερειτορ στο θεμα που ανοιγει?
> Ολοι μπορουν να ανοιγουν θεματα και ειναι λογικο ολοι να θελουν να μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν..αν ομως καποιοι δεν μπορουν να συγκρατησουν την επιθετικοτητα τους 
> *γιατι ο καθε δημιουργος ενος θεματος να μην μπορει να κοβει τα επιθετικα και υβριστικα μηνυματα τους?* ολοι θα εβγαιναν κερδισμενοι ετσι....Πανω απο ολα ομως το φορουμ υποστηριξης και οι κανονες που το φερνουν σαν αναγκη για αμφιδρομη επικοινωνια και οχι μονολογο και ξεσπασματα επιθετικοτητας απο καποιους που ειναι ευαισθητοι με το Α η το Β θεμα , διακόπτοντας τον διαλογο που ισως ειναι οφελιμος σε καποιους αλλους!




Πανο, ουτε ξεσπασμα επιθετικοτητας υπαρχει ουτε τιποτα. το οτι ειμαι ευαισθητη εγω στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα απο το οποιο πηγαζει η ιδεα σου, δεν σημαινει οτι εσυ μπορεις να τρομοκρατεις την κοπελα με τις αρχαιες μεθοδους ιατρικης που εζησες ως συμπαραστατης σε καποιες κοπελες πριν 30 χρονια ουτε να της λες οτι δεν ειναι αναγκη να ακουει χαζομαρες για ψυχολογικα προβληματα που δημιουργουνται και οτι αυτα δημιουργουνται μονο σε αυτες που δεν ξερουν τι θελουν!!

ειναι σαν να μου λες οτι δεν ξερω τι θελω!!

αντιλαβου?

----------


## πανος12345

κιπ τι λες για ολα αυτα?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> μου ηρθε μια αλλη ιδεα που νομιζω οτι δεν θα ηταν δυσκολο να εφαρμοστει...
> Γιατι να μην ειναι καποιος μοντερειτορ στο θεμα που ανοιγει?
> Ολοι μπορουν να ανοιγουν θεματα και ειναι λογικο ολοι να θελουν να μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν..αν ομως καποιοι δεν μπορουν να συγκρατησουν την επιθετικοτητα τους 
> ...


ακριβως αυτο σου λεω χικα!
καλα που το καταλαβες επιτελους!
σαν γυναικα εχεις μια βιωματικη παρασταση γεματη τραυματα απο μια πιθανη αμβλωση....χωρις να το θες , ενω το θεμα που συζητουσαμε εκει ηταν οι πληροφοριες για την διαδικασια , αφησες να βγουν προς τα εξω οι βιωματικες και δεν προσεξες οτι το κοριστι φοβαται απλα το αγνωστο και οτι θα της δημιουργησεις αθελα σου προβλημα ενω δεν ηταν αυτος αρχικος σκοπος της παρεμβασης σου!!!!!

----------


## πανος12345

τωρα για τις αρχαιες μεθοδους της ιατρικης , τι να σου πω...διαβσες κατι διαφορετικο απο την αναλυση που εκανα? μηπως εχεις κατι αλλο που ξεχασες να πεις αναφορικα με την πρακτικη πλευρα των μεθοδων αμβλωσης σημερα? εγω απλα τις εγραψα ολες ...
ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΣΑΦΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΟΛΟΓΟΣ!!!!!
ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ? ΑΝ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΙΘΕΣΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ? ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΧΑΛΩΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ ?

----------


## xika

λαθος κανεις πανο!!!!

της εξηγησα την διαδικασια και της επισημανα να παρει μια αποφασει με βαση τι ειναι περισσοτερο ετοιμη να αντιμετωπισει την μια κατασταση ή την αλλη!!!! ημουν ξεκαθαρη.

με ρωτησε πως ενιωσα και της απαντησα. Τι να πω ψεματα?? 

και μην αποφευγεις παλι οπως ο διαολος το λιβανι να παραδεχτεις οτι με προσβαλες με το ποστ σου.

και μην ξεχνας οτι της παρεθεσες μια μεθοδο παναρχαια που πλεον δεν χρησιμοποιειται και εσυ ησουν αυτος που την φοβισες λεγοντας της οτι υπαρχει και κινδυνος δευτερης εγκυμοσυνης.

οποτε καθε κατεργαρης στον παγκο του.-

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> λαθος κανεις πανο!!!!
> 
> της εξηγησα την διαδικασια και της επισημανα να παρει μια αποφασει με βαση τι ειναι περισσοτερο ετοιμη να αντιμετωπισει την μια κατασταση ή την αλλη!!!! ημουν ξεκαθαρη.
> 
> με ρωτησε πως ενιωσα και της απαντησα. Τι να πω ψεματα?? 
> 
> και μην αποφευγεις παλι οπως ο διαολος το λιβανι να παραδεχτεις οτι με προσβαλες με το ποστ σου.
> 
> ...


ειδες που δεν εισαι καθολου καλα ενημερωμενη?
ειτε αποξεση ειτε αναρροφηση [που ειναι σχεδον το ιδιο πραγμα με μικροτερη μονο παρεμβαση του γιατρου , πανω στα τοιχωματα της μητρας , αφου το ωαριο αναρροφαται ] οι συνεπειες για πιθανη νεα εγκυμοσυνη ειναι ακριβως οι ιδιες!
καθε φορα που η μητρα ερεθιζεται τεχνητα για να αλλαξει τοιχωμα γινεται πιο ευαισθητη και πιο αποτελεσματικη ....

----------


## xika

ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ Ο ΠΑΝΟΣ. ΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΟ

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ Ο ΠΑΝΟΣ. ΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΟ


ουτε η ειρωνια ειναι στοιχειο διαλογου..
εσφαλα καπου? που?
βρες κατι τεκμηριωμενο [μπορεις να ρωτησεις και τον γαιτρο σου αν θες ] και ελα να με διορθωσεις οποτε θες 
δεν θα σε ειρωνευθω ουτε θα θυμωσω μαζι σου γιατι ηρθα εδω για να μαθω και οχι για να διδαξω οσα ξερω μονο ....

----------


## xika

οχι πανο. δεν θα μπω σε αυτη τη διαδικασια.

το που εσφαλες στο εξηγησαμε κι εγω και αλλα πολλα μελη απειρες φορες.

δεν αξιζει πλεον. 
λυπαμαι.
με οσα αραδιαζεις εδω μεσα μονο καλη διαθεση δεν δειχνεις.

εχω μαθει, οταν με προσβαλλουν και ιδιως για βιωματα μου, να μην ασχολουμαι.

----------


## xika

κι επισης δεν χρειαζεται να ρωτησω τον γιατρο μου για να τεκμηριωσω κατι. δεν ειμαι χαζη.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> οχι πανο. δεν θα μπω σε αυτη τη διαδικασια.
> 
> το που εσφαλες στο εξηγησαμε κι εγω και αλλα πολλα μελη απειρες φορες.
> 
> δεν αξιζει πλεον. 
> λυπαμαι.
> με οσα αραδιαζεις εδω μεσα μονο καλη διαθεση δεν δειχνεις.
> 
> εχω μαθει, οταν με προσβαλλουν και ιδιως για βιωματα μου, να μην ασχολουμαι.


βλεπεις οτι δεν μπορεις να μπεις σεδιαδικασια διαλογου χικα 
γενικευεις[το που εσφαλες στο εξηγησαμε κι εγω και αλλα πολλα μελη απειρες φορες.] ,προβαλεις φοβιες και βγαζεις παραλογα συμπερασματα [με οσα αραδιαζεις εδω μεσα μονο καλη διαθεση δεν δειχνεις.]
δεν μπορείς να τεκμηρίωσης .
γιατι απλα δεν υπαρχει πραγματικο αντικειμενο συζητησης
ολοι στο υεμα \"αμβλωση\" γραψαμε περιπου τα ιδια πραγματα 
μονο που εγω προσθεσα κατι πολυ σημαντικο 
οτι μετα απο μια αποξεση η αναροφηση , υπαρχουν αυξημενες πιθανοτητες για νεα συλληψη λογω διαταραχης του κυκλου της γυναικας....
τιποτε αλλο σχετικα με αυτο το θεμα
*αν εχω αδικο , φερε μου απαντηση απο γυναικολογο και οχι απο μπογιατζη η συμβολαιογραφο αυτα....*

----------


## xika

πανο,

εισαι γυναικα?

εχεις ζησει αμβλωση??

ξερεις ποσο ποναει και αν σου δημιουργουνται μετα ψυχολογικα προβληματα???

αν ναι ενημερωσε με. αν οχι μην προσπαθεις να δικαιολογησεις την πληρως ανωριμη συμπεριφορα σου και την ταση σου να επιδεικνυεσαι συνεχως.

ασε τις θεωριες και τα λογια και προχωρα στην πραξη. γιατι εγω το εζησα στην πραξη Πανο και οχι στον διαδρομο της κλινικης πινοντας ουισκι.

και γενικα δεν εχεις καταλαβει οτι ολοι εδω μεσα μιλαμε για πραγματικα γεγονοτα στις ζωες μας.

δεν μιλαμε θεωρητικα. επομενως επιτελους σεβασου τις ζωες μας.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> πανο,
> 
> εισαι γυναικα?
> 
> εχεις ζησει αμβλωση??
> 
> ξερεις ποσο ποναει και αν σου δημιουργουνται μετα ψυχολογικα προβληματα???
> 
> ...


χικα εισαι ζαχαροπλαστης ?
πως ξερεις τοτε οτι χρειαζεται να βαζεις ζαχαρη στα γλυκα?
τι σχεση εχουν τα προσωπικα σου βιωματα χικα μ την περιγραφη που σου ζητησε ενα κοριστι αποφασισμενο να προχωρησει σε μια απο τις πιο κοινες επεμβασεις που κανει στην καρριερα του καθε γυναικολογοςοπου φυσικα το επιτρεπει το παπαδαριο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Δεν καταλβαινεις οτι σου βγαζει επιθετικοτητα και μεταφερεις οχι αντικειμενικα γεγονοτα αλλα βιωματα?
4 φορες γραφω εχω υποστει αυτη τη διαδικασια με 2 διαφορετικες γυναικες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
λες να μην ενδιαφερθηκα να μαθω το πως ενοιωθαν?
λες να μην ειχαν και εκεινες νευρα και να μην πονουσαν οπως οι αλλες γυναικες? 
δεν ειναι ομως αυτο δικο μου βιωμα και γιαυτο βγαζεις επιθετικοτητα απεναντι μου..
εμενα δεν με γνωριζεις...
αυτη η επιθετικοτητα απευθυνεται σε αυτον που σε αφησε εσενα εγκυο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
γιατι μεατδιδεις αυτο το συναισθημα σε μια αθωα κοπελα που ισως να μην ξερει οτι εδω μεσα οι περισσοτεροι πασχουν απο αδυναμια αυτοελεγχου?

----------


## xika

ελα ρε θυριο!!!! που το καταλαβες???

φτιαχνω κουραμπιεδες τωρα θελεις να σου στειλω μερικους???
δε νομιζω να εχετε στη Γαλλια ε?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> ελα ρε θυριο!!!! που το καταλαβες???
> 
> φτιαχνω κουραμπιεδες τωρα θελεις να σου στειλω μερικους???
> δε νομιζω να εχετε στη Γαλλια ε?


μηπως εφτασαν τα Χριστουγεννα και δεν το εχω παρει ειδηση?
χι δεν εχουμε κουραμπιεδες αλλα εχουμε γλυκα ,χωρις καθολου ζαχαρι..... η σχεδον καθολου και τα προτιμω γιατι παχαινουν λιγοτερο....
δεν τους κοβεις λεω γω τους κουραμπιεδες?
ελα ομως που κανουν καλο στα νευρα 
καλυτερα η σοκολατα χικα...
το πιο φυσικο φαρμακο για το αγχος...
σοκολατα και με πολυ λιγη ζαχαρη ....
αυτα τα γλυκα μου αρεσουν εμενα...

----------


## xika

θα εστελνα τιποτα αλλο τωρα σε σοκολατι χρωμα αλλα δεν θα ειναι φρεσκα μεχρι να φτασουν εκει...

εμεις οι χαπακηδες καθε μερα νομιζουμε οτι ειναι Χριστουγεννα δεν το ηξερες??

αν κανεις διαιτ απανο σου προτεινω την διαιτα της παπιας, τρως τα παντα και μετα κανεις την παπια. αλλωστε το συνηθιζεις εσυ..

η σοκολατ απανο ειναι υποκαταστατο του σεξ. απο σεξ καλα κρατω. μηπως την χρειαζεσαι εσυ?

----------


## giota

Τι πιο απλό να μην γράφουμε ανακρίβειες;γιατί όπως πάει το φόρουμ στο τέλος θα τρελλαθούμε όλοι

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Τι πιο απλό να μην γράφουμε ανακρίβειες;γιατί όπως πάει το φόρουμ στο τέλος θα τρελλαθούμε όλοι


Θα ελεγα Γιωτα τι η ανακριβεια ειναι υγιες στοιχειο σε καθε μορφη διαλογου!Ειναι ακριβως ο σκοπος του να μετερεψει καποιες ανακριβειες σε σωστη πληροφορηση , με τον εμπλουτισμο της ενημερωσης απο νεες πηγες και στοιχεια...
Αρα λοιπον λαθος οπτικη διαλεξες για να δικαιολογησης τα αιτια της δυσλειτουργιας του...
*Αυτο που ισως αποφευγεις να δεις ειναι το δυσμεγεθες δυναμικο αντιδρασης με την αντιστοιχη εκκληση επιθετικοτητας σε καθε εκτιμουμενη ανακριβεια* 
Θα δωσω ενα παραδειγμα 
Εστω οτι γραφει καποιος στο ποστ

Χθες διαβασα σε ενα περιοδικο οτι οι τσουχτρες μπορουν να ειναι επικινδυνες για τον κολυμβητη...
Το παιδι μου εχει παει για μπανιο με την παρεα του και δεν μπορω να το πιασω με το κινητο για να το ειδοποιησω να μην παει στην θαλασσα γιατι δεν εχει διαβασει το αρθρο...
Τι να κανω αλλο?
Σε αυτο το ποστ υπαρχουν πολλες ανακριβειες 

1. οι τσουχτρες ειναι επικινδυνες για τον κολυμβητη

2. θα μπορουσε υπο ορους ενα τσιμπημα τσουχτρας να προκαλεσει αλλεργικες αντιδρασεις στον κολυμβητη , αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν βλαπτει την καθαροτητα των ακτων αλλα αντιθετα ειναι δειγμα της , αρα δεν ειναι επικινδυνες στον κολυμβητη
*στην πρωτη επεξηγηση , μια ανακριβεια απανταται με μια γενικευση που σημαινει οτι αφηνει την υπονοια για μια νεα ανακριβεια..*. δεν ειναι ολες οι τσουχτρες επικινδυνες αλλα μονο καποια ειδη απο αυτες ....
*ενω στην δευτερη , μια ορθη και εμπεριστατομενη αναλυση διαλυει μια ανακριβεια και στην θεση της μπαινει μια ορθη πληροφορηση που ειναι αποτελεσμα επικοινωνιας*

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

3 ΠOYΛAKIA KAΘONTAN KAI ΠINAN KOKA KOΛA.
OTI NA \'NAI

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> 3 ΠOYΛAKIA KAΘONTAN KAI ΠINAN KOKA KOΛA.
> OTI NA \'NAI




λαιτ ή κανονικη?

----------


## pelariry

ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ...
πως είναι δυνατόν να έχουν γραφεί 184 μηνύματα και να μην έχει βελτιωθεί στο ελάχιστο;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

H ZERO. OΠΩΣ ΣTHN ΔIAΦHMIΣH ΠOY BΛEΠEI TON KOΣMO TON ΔIKO TOY

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by pelariry_
> ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ...
> πως είναι δυνατόν να έχουν γραφεί 184 μηνύματα και να μην έχει βελτιωθεί στο ελάχιστο;



ρωτα τον Πανο!! εχει σε ολα απαντηση!!

εγω μαζι σου παντως

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by pelariry_
> ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ...
> πως είναι δυνατόν να έχουν γραφεί 184 μηνύματα και να μην έχει βελτιωθεί στο ελάχιστο;


ορθη ερωτηση σε ενα θεμα που δεν απαντηθηκε ποτε....
δεν συζηταμε αν εχει ηδη βελτιωθει και ποσο αλλα πως θα βελτιωθει ουτωσωστε αυτο που ειναι καλο για καποιον να μην ειναι κακο για καποιον αλλον...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pelariry_
> ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ...
> πως είναι δυνατόν να έχουν γραφεί 184 μηνύματα και να μην έχει βελτιωθεί στο ελάχιστο;
> 
> ...


μαζι του σε ποιο θεμα χικα?

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


στο οτι δεν εχει βελτιωθει ουτε στο ελαχιστο, νομιζω ημουν σαφεστατη

----------


## πανος12345

δηλαδη χικα πρωτα θα το βελτιωναμε και μετα θα ανοιγαμε θεμα στο πως θα μπορουσαμε να το βελτιωσουμε? αυτο ειναι εδω το θεμα μας!

----------


## xika

αχα..

----------


## xika

αντε καλα

Πανο πρεπει να σου εκμυστηρευθω κατι :

ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΝΤΑΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΕΤΕΝΣΑΡΚΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΕ ΣΩΜΑ 55ΧΡΟΝΟΥ.

αν δεχεσαι συμβουλες και δεν δινεις μονο, σε συμβουλευω φιλε μου να αρχισεις επισκεψεις σε καποιον ψυχοθεραπευτη.

Αν παλι ηδη επισκεπτεσαι καποιο, σε συμβουλευω να αλλαξεις γιατι δεν κανει καλη δουλεια. Εκτος αν ησουν χειροτερα και αυτη ειναι η βελτιωμενη σου εκδοση.

ΚΑΛΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ

ΥΓ : απανταω εδω γιατι τα ρημαξες που τα ρημαξες τα θεματα ολα, ας μην ρημαχτουν κι αλλο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘEΩPΩ ΠΛEON ΔEΔOMENO ΠΩΣ TO ΠPOHΓOYMENO TOY NIK APXIZE AΠO A. 
AΠANTHΣEIΣ MONO ΠPIBE.

OΠOIOI TO BPOYN KEPΔIZOYN ENA ΓEYMA ME TON ΠANO6789

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> αντε καλα
> 
> Πανο πρεπει να σου εκμυστηρευθω κατι :
> 
> ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΝΤΑΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΕΤΕΝΣΑΡΚΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΕ ΣΩΜΑ 55ΧΡΟΝΟΥ.
> 
> αν δεχεσαι συμβουλες και δεν δινεις μονο, σε συμβουλευω φιλε μου να αρχισεις επισκεψεις σε καποιον ψυχοθεραπευτη.
> 
> ...


ντελιριο επιθετικοτητας , προβολη, ανασφαλεια ....θες κιαλλα?
ουδεμια απαντηση στον διαλογο....
εχει αναγκη η οχι βελτιωσης αυτο το φορουμ?

----------


## πανος12345

Μέχρι \"ο εμπνευστής \" να καταφέρει να περάσει γραπτά, δυο αράδες επιχειρήματα που να πείθουν ότι πράγματι η παρουσία μου εδώ, βλάπτει τον ίδιο, επιτρέψτε μου στο δικο μου θέμα με αντικείμενο \"τους τρόπους βελτίωσης του φορουμ που αγαπάμε \"να επιχειρήσω κάτι διαφορετικό... 
Σαν κατηγορούμενος ως εισβολέας , επικίνδυνος για την πορεία του φορουμ , πειραματιστής
με αντικείμενο τον άνθρωπο και τις ανάγκες του , εχω το δικαίωμα της απολογίας με τον τρόπο που νομίζω εγώ, ότι θα βοηθήσει καλύτερα τον εμπνευστή, η οποιονδήποτε άλλον
να με κρίνει σωστά και ώριμα ...
Θα απευθύνω λοιπόν δυο διαφορετικές απολογίες , την μια στους πιθανόν ψυχικά ασθενείς και την άλλη στους πιθανόν εχθρούς της αλήθειας γιατί περί αυτού προκειται , για όσους αρνούνται να πιστέψουν την φιλοσοφική ρήση του Ηρακλείτου \" ου τα πάντα ρη \" 
Βεβαία όλοι μπορουν να απαντήσουν σε όλα, αλλά νομίζω ότι στα πλαίσια μιας πειραματικής εφαρμογής, ειναι καλό να δούμε και την \"σκοτεινή πλευρά του φεγγαριού \"

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Μέχρι \"ο εμπνευστής \" να καταφέρει να περάσει γραπτά, δυο αράδες επιχειρήματα που να πείθουν ότι πράγματι η παρουσία μου εδώ, βλάπτει τον ίδιο, επιτρέψτε μου στο δικο μου θέμα με αντικείμενο \"τους τρόπους βελτίωσης του φορουμ που αγαπάμε \"να επιχειρήσω κάτι διαφορετικό... 
> Σαν κατηγορούμενος ως εισβολέας , επικίνδυνος για την πορεία του φορουμ , πειραματιστής
> με αντικείμενο τον άνθρωπο και τις ανάγκες του , εχω το δικαίωμα της απολογίας με τον τρόπο που νομίζω εγώ, ότι θα βοηθήσει καλύτερα τον εμπνευστή, η οποιονδήποτε άλλον
> να με κρίνει σωστά και ώριμα ...
> Θα απευθύνω λοιπόν δυο διαφορετικές απολογίες , την μια στους πιθανόν ψυχικά ασθενείς και την άλλη στους πιθανόν εχθρούς της αλήθειας γιατί περί αυτού προκειται , για όσους αρνούνται να πιστέψουν την φιλοσοφική ρήση του Ηρακλείτου \" ου τα πάντα ρη \" 
> Βεβαία όλοι μπορουν να απαντήσουν σε όλα, αλλά νομίζω ότι στα πλαίσια μιας πειραματικής εφαρμογής, ειναι καλό να δούμε και την \"σκοτεινή πλευρά του φεγγαριού \"


*Η απολογία του Σηφη*
Προς ψυχικά ασθενείς...
Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι, σας συγχαίρω γιατί αποκαλύψατε την πραγματική μου ταυτότητα!!!!!!
Ναι!!!!!!!!!!!Είμαι ο Σηφης!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Άλλωστε και να μην ήμουνα, δεν μου επιτρέπεται να σας αποκαλύψω την ταυτότητά μου , γιατί όρος συμμετοχής σε αυτο το φορουμ όπως και σε πολλά άλλα ειναι η ανωνυμία...
Έτσι διάλεξα τον τίτλο του ψυχολόγου, ενω είμαι ψυχικά ασθενής όπως και εσείς, γιατί πράγματι πιστεύω στην επικοινωνία και τον διάλογο , περισσότερο απο τον εγκλεισμό στα Ψυχιατρεία και τα φάρμακα, όταν μπορώ να ελέγχω μονος μου τον εαυτό μου... Γιατί έρχομαι και ξανάρχομαι εδώ ενω καθε φορά αυτά τα 6 χρόνια λειτουργίας του φορουμ , ενω πάντα στο τέλος καταφέρνετε να με διώχνετε, όταν πχ αρχίζω να ρωτάω τι εγινε ο Α η ο Β όπως πχ εγινε πρόσφατα με την Αφρουλα που όντως χάσαμε τα ίχνη της και αυτο με ανησυχεί πολύ.... Αυτή την φορά, αποφάσισα να φύγω για πάντα γιατί
θέλω να γνωρίσω μια γυναίκα να κάνω οικογένεια μαζί της και ίσως και παιδιά.... Όμως δεν το κρύβω ότι ανησυχώ πολύ για την Αφρουλα και τα άλλα παιδιά που έχουν εξαφανιστεί απο το σαιτ ....Η αρρωστεια μου δεν μου επιτρέπει να μπορώ να κρύψω αυτη την ανησυχία μου όταν εχω απέναντί μου άτομα που δεν γνωρίζω ποιοι ειναι , αλλά εχω συνδεθεί συναισθηματικά μαζί τους...Μπορώ βέβαια να φεύγω και να ξανάρχομαι πίσω απο περιέργεια για να δω τι εγινε και αν ειναι ακόμα στο σαιτ...Όμως αυτο μου κάνει κακό πιστεύω, γιατί μου μεγαλώνει το άγχος.Από την άλλη , όταν ρώτησα τον γιατρό μου, μου είπε να μην συμμετέχω σε αυτο το σαιτ γιατί μου αυξάνει την επιθετικότητα αλλά ανησυχώ πολύ για την Αφρουλα και όλα τα άλλα παιδιά προηγουμένως...
Γιαυτό προσπαθήστε όλοι μαζί να με ξαναδιωξετε πάλι,
αλλά δεν σας το κρύβω, ότι σε λίγο θα είμαι πάλι πίσω.... 

Η απολογία του ψυχολόγου

Προς όλα τα άλλα μέλη του φορουμ

Τι ειναι ο ψυχολόγος?
Ένας επαγγελματίας, ο οποίος κερδίζει το ψωμί του σήμερα
απο τους ψυχικά ασθενείς.... 
Όχι αυτός όπως εγώ, που εχει σπουδάσει ψυχολογία και απο καθαρά ανθρωπιστικό ενδιαφέρον , διαβάζοντας κάπου στο διαδίκτυο μια μητέρα να εχει σχηματίσει την γνώμη, ότι ένα 6 χρόνο παιδί θα γίνει ομοφυλόφιλος, έσπευσε απο ενδιαφέρον και μόνον να την καθησυχάσει , αποκαλύπτοντας τις γνώσεις του και τις πηγές τους... 
Φαντάζομαι να συμφωνήσετε όλοι, ότι δεν εχει την παραμικρή σημασία σε ένα ανοιχτο φορουμ υποστήριξης....
Το ερώτημα ειναι αμείλικτα ρεαλιστικό και σας καλώ να τοποθετηθείτε όσοι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρεστε για αυτη την υπέροχη και ίσως μοναδική ιδέα της συνύπαρξης ασθενών -θεραπευτών σε ενα κοινο και ανοιχτο φορουμ υποστηριξης ,
φτάνει μόνο να διασφαλίζεται η δημοσία υγεία και η ατομική υγεία όσων συμμετέχουν σε αυτο. 
ΕΊΝΑΙ Η ΌΧΙ ΕΠΙΚΊΝΔΥΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΆ ΨΥΧΙΚΆ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΣ , Η ΑΝΕΞΕΛΕΓΧΤΗ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ?
Πριν απο λίγο καιρό , ο Πρόεδρος της Γαλλικής Δημοκρατίας Νικολά Σαρκοζυ , ζήτησε απο τον ιατρικό κόσμο της Χώρας του , να εφαρμόσει το περίφημο \"βραχιόλι\"που ειναι μιας μορφής GPS και θα επέτρεπε την ελεύθερη κυκλοφορία
σε περιορισμένες ζώνες, των σοβαρών ψυχικά ασθενών με ιστορικό βεβαρημένο απο εγκληματικές ενέργειες, κατά του πληθυσμού... Ο Διευθυντής της περίφημης νοσοκομειακής μονάδας, Σάιντ Αν, εξήγησε εμπεριστατωμένα την αντίθεση του
\"Κάθε ψυχιατρικό ίδρυμα, δίνει καθημερινή μάχη , μαζί με τους ασθενείς , για να διώξει απο το μυαλό τους , καχυποψίες , ιδεοληψίες, παραισθήσεις και παραληρήματα... Βάζοντας τους ένα απο την φύση του αγχογονο μέσο παρακολούθησης , 
το μόνο που θα μπορούσαμε να επιτύχουμε, θα ήταν η εξάπλωση και οχι ο περιορισμός των ψυχωτικών αντιδράσεων,
απο την ιδέα και μόνο, ότι ο ασθενής παρακολουθείται συνέχεια, δίνοντας πραγματική βάση στο παραλήρημα του.\" 
Λέτε η παρουσία μου εδώ να προσβλέπει κάπου αλλού, απο το να διαφυλάξω την επιστημονική μου συνείδηση απο το να κατηγορηθώ απο τον ίδιο τον εαυτό μου σαν συνένοχος σε ένα πιθανό δράμα , το οποίο μπορεί να προκληθεί απο την άρνηση της κοινωνίας μας να εξελιχθεί , αναγνωρίζοντας τα λάθη της?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Απιστευτο παραληρημα αερολογιας και σαχλαμαρας.
Τα λεμε οταν ξαναμπεις ως Αναστασια

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Απιστευτο παραληρημα αερολογιας και σαχλαμαρας.
> Τα λεμε οταν ξαναμπεις ως Αναστασια


χιχιχι

----------


## boubourina

> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Απιστευτο παραληρημα αερολογιας και σαχλαμαρας.
> Τα λεμε οταν ξαναμπεις ως Αναστασια
> 
> ...


Εμενα μου την δινει το 12345!!!! Μην το ξαναβαλεις σαν Αναστασια!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Καλα τοτε ας το κανει Αναστασια678910

----------


## giota

Ο Βέγγος δεν έπαιζε τον πράκτορα 007;

----------


## giota

Βρέ Πάνο που τα κατεβάζει όλα αυτα το κεφάλι σου;δεν κουράζεσαι;Πες και για την Κάρλα Μπρούνι τώρα.Ημαρτον

----------


## evath

Εγώ πάλι δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί συνεχίζεις ακόμα να προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις? Δε βλέπεις ότι σχεδόν(?) όλοι διαφωνούν μαζί σου? Πιστεύεις αλήθεια ότι θα καταφέρεις κάτι ή τη βρίσκεις με το να παρενοχλείς το κόσμο?

Δεν έχεις να ασχοληθείς με κάτι άλλο? Τόσα προβλήματα υπάρχουν στο κόσμο σε αυτό το ανύπαρκτο κόλλησες? Να γιατί δε πρόκειται για γνήσιο ενδιαφέρον προς το συνάνθρωπο αλλά για μια προσπάθεια να νιώσεις καλύτερα για τον εαυτό σου, ως \"ανώτερος\", \"ψυχολόγος\"¨...

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Να του κάνουμε ένα IP block να τελειώνουμε;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Και τι θα γινει; Για να εχει αποτελεσμα πρεπει να εχει στατικη IP που προφανως δεν εχει αλλιως ο Νικος αμεσως θα εβρισκε οτι ειναι ο Σηφης-Ονουφριος-ειρηνη κτλ
Η πλακα ειναι οτι τωρα πραγματικα μιλαμε για τους τροπους που θα βελτιωθει το φορουμ  :Smile:

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

άρα η μόνη λύση για να βελτιωθεί το φόρουμ είναι να αγνοηθεί,πρέπει να έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα ο τύπος!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Πες οτι τον αγνοεις και μπαινει ενας καινουριος που εχει ενα σοβαρο προβλημα και αρχιζει να του απανταει ο σκουμπυ-ντου. τι γινεται μετα; δεν απανταμε στις βλακειες του και το καινουριο μελος τον παιρνει στα σοβαρα;

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

οφείλουμε να προειδοποιούμε τα καινούργια μέλη απλά σε αυτόν να μην απευθυνόμαστε!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ειναι καπως χαζο το ολο θεμα αλλα απο την αλλη και τι να κανεις; Νομιζω πως οταν ξαναμπει με γυναικειο ονομα θα εχει πιο πολυ σουξε

----------


## πανος12345

τι προτεινεις ολα ειναι δανεικα?
οτι πεις εσυ ....

----------


## πανος12345

να ξερεις μονο οτι καθε IP καθεται αρκετη ωρα στην κονσολα του αντμιν
επισης το ανθρωπινο γραφημα κρινεται στα δικαστηρια σαν τεκμηριο μονο απο μια υπογραφη....οχι απο τοσα ποστ.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Προτεινω να μπεις και ως Σηφης12345 και να ανοιξετε διαλογο

----------


## Θεοφανία

Να ρωτήσω κάτι?

Είναι αλήθεια πως γλιτώσαμε, ή μου κάνουν πλάκα στα υ2υ?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

EPXETAI H ANAΣTAΣIA6789

----------


## Ακροβατης

lol

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ναι, αλλά το είπε ή εσείς το πιστευετε?

----------


## Ακροβατης

ας μου εξηγησει καποιος ο πανος 12345 εκανε διαγραφη και θα επιστρεψει σαν αναστασια 12345???

----------


## xika

οτι μαλλον εφυγε ειναι γεγονος...
τωρα σαν τι θα επιστρεψει θα δειξει... γιατι θα επιστρεψει σιγουρα!

----------


## πανος12345

μπαμπουλας! χαχαχα

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

δηλαδή ρε πάνο, όταν γεράσω και δεν έχω ορμές, όταν πάρω σύνταξη και δεν εργάζομαι αλλά κρατήσω όσο μπορώ την επικοινωνία, τι φαντάζεσαι ότι θα συμβεί; θ\' ακουμπησω το εφάπαξ μου στους ψυχιατρους; ειδικά για την εργασία μη ξεχνάμε ότι είναι η πιό ακατάλληλη δραστηριότητα για τον άνθρωπο. απόδειξη αυτού που λέω ότι είναι η μόνη δραστηριότητα για την οποία πληρώνεται. θα πληρώνομαι λοιπόν για να κάθομαι, το καλύτερο μου!!!
δεν θα έχω ορμές και δεν θα ψάχνω να τις ικανοποιήσω. τότε θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα έχω ολο τον ελεύθερο χρόνο για επικοινωνία με όλο το πλανήτη, άμα το θελήσω!!! λίγο το έχεις;

----------


## πανος12345

χωρις να θελω να σε κανω να ανησυχησης Αριστειδη , αυριο ο κοσμος δεν θα ειναι οπως τον σχεδιασαμε χθες....η βιομηχανια της υγειας και οι μπειμπυ μπουμερς καταναλωτες της , 
εχουν αρχισει να βαζουν τα θεμελια για ενα ειδος αιωνοβιο....
μονο που αυτο εχει τεραστειο κοστος....και οι πολεμοι εμπρακτα πλεον δεν οδηγουν σε πλουτισμο αλλα στο χαος....ολα αυτα ειναι πολυ ασχημα σημαδια για οσους πιστευαν οτι αυριο θα εχουν δικαιωμα να απολαυσουν τα γηρατεια τους ησυχα και δημιουργικα , εχοντας εξασφαλισει την διαβιωση τους χωρις εργασια....
ολα δειχνουν , οτι τα συνταξιμα ορια θα συνεχισουν να ακολουθουν τα βηματα της βιομηχανιας της υγειας ..... 
πολλα απο οσα ξεραμε μπαινουν στο περιθωριο...
οι οικοι ευγηριας , αντικαθιστανται με την \"βοηθεια στο σπιτι\" λογω κοστους...
σε λιγο , οτι αλλαξε ο καρκινος στην ζωη μας στον προηγουμενο αιωνα , θα γινεται τωρα με τη νοσο του Αλσχαιμερ..... Ο πληθυσμος θα κρινεται μονο απο την επικοινωνιακη του δυνατοτητα για το ποτε θα βγει απο τον ενεργο πληθυσμο....
Τα ταμεια ειναι αδεια και οι θεσεις εργασιας για τους νεους λιγες 
Ειναι μοιραια αναποφεκτο οτι η παθητικη εργασια θα δωσει την θεση της στην ενεργητικη εργασια με την μορφη της επιχειρηματικοτητας ....
Δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση...
Η καταναλωση μια μερα δεν θα μπορει πια να συνεχιστει και το συστημα θα καταρευσει μονο του , χωρις κομουνιστες η τρομοκρατες να το απειλουν...
Η μονο επιβιωση του συστηματος ειναι η ενεργητικη εργασια 
Τι εννοω με αυτο?
Κερδιζω το ψωμι μου και δεν το παιρνω απλα για να εκτελω προκαθορισμενες εντολες...
Οπως καταλαβαινεις αυτο απαιτει η επικοινωνια να γινει η κυρια δυνατοτητα και κριτηριο αξιολογησης ενος ανθρωπου....
Το σεξ ειναι και αυτο μιας μορφης επικοινωνια...
Μονο που ειναι αντιθετης φορας ...
αυτο εξυπηρετει το συστημα ...
γιατι το σεξ δημιουργει υπερπληθυσμο...
ενω η εργασια τον συντηρει....
Αυτο που τραγουδουσε καποτε ο Πανουσης ηταν προφητικο....
Ο ερωτας ειναι η πιο ακραια μορφη αντιστασης στο συστημα.....
Μονο που μας γυριζει ολοταχως πισω στην απολυτη εξαρτηση απο την φυση μας 
και στον απολυτο εθισμο που μας κανει ευαλωτους στα τερτυπια της

----------


## πανος12345

ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να απαντησω απο το δικο μου ποστ σε ενα προσωπικο μηνυμα που με καλουσε να συμετασχω στην συζητηση καποιων σκιων του φορουμ για το μελλον μου σαν μελος στο σαιτ....
Η ελευθερια ειναι η πιο αναληθης εννοια που διδαχτηκε στους Ελληνες , τουλαχιστον οσα χρονια διηρκεσε η παρουσια μου στην Ελλαδα που δεν ηταν και λιγα ...
Για 50 ολοκληρα χρονια , εμαθα να μισω τους γειτονες μου , να τους φοβαμαι οτι θελουν να μου παρουν την πατριδα μου , την γυναικα μου το βιος μου...
εμαθα οτι ημουν καποτε σημαντικος λαος και οτι φταινε οι Τουρκοι που σημερα εχω μεινει τοσο πολυ πισω σε ολα στην Ευρωπη....
εμαθα οτι ελευθερια σημαινει να κανω οτι θελω , χωρις κανεις να μου λεει τι και πως να το κανω....
Ειναι ομως αυτο η αληθεια?
Ειναι σωστο να φοροδιαφευγω?
ειναι σωστο να ξενοπηδαω?
ειναι σωστο να παντρευομαι για την προικα της γυναικας μου?
ειναι σωστο να μαθαινω στα παιδια μου να μισουνε τους γειτονες τους?
ειναι σωστο να δινω φακελακι στον γιατρ για να βαλει την μανα μου στο χειρουργειο αντι καποια αλλη?
ειναι σωστο να φοβαμαι να πω στην μανα μου οτι πηρα αποβολη στο σχολειο?
ειναι σωστο να μην χωριζω με την γυναικα μου για τα παιδια?
ειναι σωστο να βγαζω επιθετικοτητα σε οτιδηποτε ακουγεται αγνωστο?
ειναι σωστο να μην θελω να μαθω την αληθεια γιατι την φοβαμαι για το πως βρεθηκα σε αυτο τον κοσμο? για το τι ακριβως χρωσταω στους γονεις μου και στην πολιτεια που με εκπαιδευσε?
θα μπορουσα να γραφω με τις ωρες για ολα αυτα τα οποια με εφεραν εδω μεσα εκτος του οτι σπουδασα καποτε ψυχολογια....
Ομως δεν θα ηξερα καν οτι υπηρχε αυτο εδω το φορουμ , αν μια μερα δεν επεφτα τυχαια σε μια περιπτωση \"ομοφοβιας εν τη γενεσει \" και τοτε η συνειδηση μου με εφερε εδω για να υπερασπιστω αυτο που πιστευω και γνωριζω...
Οτι ενας ομοφυλοφιλος ειναι απλα καποιος σαν και μας ολους , που προτιμα να κοιμαται με ανδρες αντι για γυναικες...Μπορει να γινει παναξιος πατερας η μητερα , πρωθυπουργος η υπουργος , επιχειρηματιας η εργατης οικοδομης...
Μονο που ειναι κριμα να γινει καποιος ομοφυλοφιλος , απλα και μονο γιατι η μανα του δεν καταλαβε ποτε οτι ο ανδρισμος δεν μετριεται με το μεγεθος του πεους , ουτε με το νουμερο του λογαριασμου καποιου στην τραπεζα....
συχνα συμβαινει αυτο που φοβομαστε περισσοτερο να το παθαινουμε....
αν ας πουμε ο Αλβανος που ηρθε να μεινει στην πολυκατοικια μας βλεπει τα ματια των γειτονων να τον κοιταζουν σαν εξωγηινο, το αφεντικο του να τον κρατα παρανομο και να τον πληρωνει με μισο μεροκαματο και καμμια φορα και καθολου με την απειλη της καταγγελιας στην αστυνομια , ναι ισως μια μερα να τον κανουμε μονοι μας εγκληματια...
απο την ημερα που ηρθα να βοηθησω μια ομοφοβικη μητερα να μην γινει αιτια υλοποιησης των φοβων της , δεχομαι καθημερινα επιθεση απο καποιες σκιες ...
τι σημασια εχει ποιοι απο αυτους ειναι πραγματικα αρρωστοι , ποιοι ειναι πραγματικα υπευθυνοι για την θεραπεια τους και ποιοι απλα εχουν εθιστοι στο διαδικτυο και πινουν καφε διασκεδαζοντας τον πονο τους κουτσομπολευοντας τα προβληματα των αλλων...
σε αυτο πραγαμτι το ινερνετ μοιαζει με τον εξω κοσμο...
ομως μας κανει οπως ειναι ο εξω κοσμος?
εμενα δεν μου κανει και θελω να τον αλλαξω...
χωρις να βαλω κουκουλα και να βγω παγανια να σπαω την πρειουσια του αλλου..
χωρις να τρωω το παραμυθι οτι για ολα οσα συμβαινυν γυρω μας φταει ο ταδε η ο δεινα υπουργος η ο πρωθυπουργος και αμα τον αλλαξω δια μαγειας ολα θα γινουν μελι...
η κοινωνια μας ειναι βαρια αρρωστη...
οι θεσμοι μας ειναι βαρια τραυματισμενοι..
Η κριση αξιων καταγγελθηκε προσφατα απο τα πιο επισημα χειλη του προεδρου της δημοκρατιας ...
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ ΣΕ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ...
ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΝΕΧΘΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΙΕΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ
ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΣΕΙ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΦΒΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΣΗΦΗΣ..
ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΡΧΟΜΥΝΑ ΕΔΩ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ Η ΑΛΛΗ
Ξερω ομως οτι κανει κακο σε ενα πραγματικα ψυχικα ασθενη η αγνοια και το μυστηριο 
Γιαυτ αν φυγω απο δω θα κανω οτι μπορω για να κλεισει αυτο το φορουμ γιατι οντως θα βλαπτει καποιους πραγματικα ψυχικα ασθενεις 
Ομως θα το παλεψω μεχρι τελους να σας πεισω οτι η εξελιξη ειναι μονοδρομος....
Οτι η αλλαγη ειναι δειγμα υγειας σε καποιο εθνος , πολιτεια , κοινωνια...
Αρκει να το θελουν οι περισοτεροι....

----------


## Remedy

κρινο ελα να γλειψεις..
ο φιλος σου παραντουραει παλι...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> κρινο ελα να γλειψεις..
> ο φιλος σου παραντουραει παλι...


Νικο δεν νομιζεις οτι θα πρεπει να την μαζεψεις αυτη την κυρια ? κυριο? 
δεν ηθελα να ειμαι τοσο απολυτος αλλα νομιζω οτι ηρθε η ωρα να ασκησεις τον ρολο του διαχειριστη σε αυτο το φορουμ για να μην φαινομαι συνεεια εγω λαθος και δινεται λαναθασμενη εντυπωση σε οσους δεν παρακολουθουν ολα τα θεματα...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> κρινο ελα να γλειψεις..
> ο φιλος σου παραντουραει παλι...
> 
> ...


.....πλάκα έχεις πάνο....να \'\'μαζέψει\'\' ποιον?
Τη Remedy ή εσένα που συνεχίζεις τις προκλήσεις σου και μιλάς για σκιές που δε θα ανεχτείς πλέον,που θα κάνεις ότι μπορείς να κλείσει αυτό το φόρουμ δείχνοντας ασέβεια πρώτα και κυριότερα στο Νίκο στον οποίο μάλιστα απευθύνεσαι με τόσο άνεση να \'\'μαζέψει\'\' τη remedy!
Και ξέρεις κάτι?ασέβεια δεν είναι μόνο οι βρισιές,υπερβολικά ασεβής μπορεί να γίνει κάποιος και χωρίς αυτές,το έχεις σκεφτεί καθόλου αυτό?
...και μην ανησυχείς για λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις καθόλου......καθένας είναι λάθος εκεί που είναι,ακόμα κι αν έφταιξε σε άλλο θέμα η Remedy δε συνδέεται με το ποιον και τις εντυπώσεις που μας δίνεις εσύ.

----------


## Alobar

\'Η ελευθερια ειναι η πιο αναληθης εννοια που διδαχτηκε στους Ελληνες , τουλαχιστον οσα χρονια διηρκεσε η παρουσια μου στην Ελλαδα που δεν ηταν και λιγα ...
Για 50 ολοκληρα χρονια , εμαθα να μισω τους γειτονες μου , να τους φοβαμαι οτι θελουν να μου παρουν την πατριδα μου , την γυναικα μου το βιος μου...
εμαθα οτι ημουν καποτε σημαντικος λαος και οτι φταινε οι Τουρκοι που σημερα εχω μεινει τοσο πολυ πισω σε ολα στην Ευρωπη....
εμαθα οτι ελευθερια σημαινει να κανω οτι θελω , χωρις κανεις να μου λεει τι και πως να το κανω....
Ειναι ομως αυτο η αληθεια?
Ειναι σωστο να φοροδιαφευγω?
ειναι σωστο να ξενοπηδαω?
ειναι σωστο να παντρευομαι για την προικα της γυναικας μου?
ειναι σωστο να μαθαινω στα παιδια μου να μισουνε τους γειτονες τους?
ειναι σωστο να δινω φακελακι στον γιατρ για να βαλει την μανα μου στο χειρουργειο αντι καποια αλλη?
ειναι σωστο να φοβαμαι να πω στην μανα μου οτι πηρα αποβολη στο σχολειο?
ειναι σωστο να μην χωριζω με την γυναικα μου για τα παιδια?
ειναι σωστο να βγαζω επιθετικοτητα σε οτιδηποτε ακουγεται αγνωστο?
ειναι σωστο να μην θελω να μαθω την αληθεια γιατι την φοβαμαι για το πως βρεθηκα σε αυτο τον κοσμο? για το τι ακριβως χρωσταω στους γονεις μου και στην πολιτεια που με εκπαιδευσε?... Οτι ενας ομοφυλοφιλος ειναι απλα καποιος σαν και μας ολους , που προτιμα να κοιμαται με ανδρες αντι για γυναικες...Μπορει να γινει παναξιος πατερας η μητερα , πρωθυπουργος η υπουργος , επιχειρηματιας η εργατης οικοδομης...
Μονο που ειναι κριμα να γινει καποιος ομοφυλοφιλος , απλα και μονο γιατι η μανα του δεν καταλαβε ποτε οτι ο ανδρισμος δεν μετριεται με το μεγεθος του πεους , ουτε με το νουμερο του λογαριασμου καποιου στην τραπεζα....
συχνα συμβαινει αυτο που φοβομαστε περισσοτερο να το παθαινουμε....
αν ας πουμε ο Αλβανος που ηρθε να μεινει στην πολυκατοικια μας βλεπει τα ματια των γειτονων να τον κοιταζουν σαν εξωγηινο, το αφεντικο του να τον κρατα παρανομο και να τον πληρωνει με μισο μεροκαματο και καμμια φορα και καθολου με την απειλη της καταγγελιας στην αστυνομια , ναι ισως μια μερα να τον κανουμε μονοι μας εγκληματια... 
πραγαμτι το ινερνετ μοιαζει με τον εξω κοσμο...
ομως μας κανει οπως ειναι ο εξω κοσμος?
εμενα δεν μου κανει και θελω να τον αλλαξω...
χωρις να βαλω κουκουλα και να βγω παγανια να σπαω την πρειουσια του αλλου..
χωρις να τρωω το παραμυθι οτι για ολα οσα συμβαινυν γυρω μας φταει ο ταδε η ο δεινα υπουργος η ο πρωθυπουργος και αμα τον αλλαξω δια μαγειας ολα θα γινουν μελι...
η κοινωνια μας ειναι βαρια αρρωστη...
οι θεσμοι μας ειναι βαρια τραυματισμενοι... η εξελιξη ειναι μονοδρομος....
Οτι η αλλαγη ειναι δειγμα υγειας σε καποιο εθνος , πολιτεια , κοινωνια...
Αρκει να το θελουν οι περισοτεροι....\'.

Καλημέρα. Έχοντας επίτηδες αφήσει έξω τις αναφορές στο κείμενό σας που αφορούν το θέμα που υπάρχει με εσάς και το φόρουμ, και το οποίο δε με αφορά και δε θέλω να γνωρίσω, απλά να σας πω πόσο σύμφωνη με βρίσκετε, μιας και αντιπροσωπεύει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο σκέφτομαι από πολύ μικρή και προσπαθώ να \'λειτουργώ\' σε αυτό τον κόσμο, όσο είναι δυνατόν με βάση τις δυνατότητές μου. Μια μικρή \'σφήνα\' στο τόπικ από μένα. Και πάλι καλημέρα.

----------


## krino

εχω την αποψη,
οτι ακομα και οι ακουραστοι καποια στιγμη θα κουραστουν.....


 :Cool:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


να μαζεψει τα δεσποτα σκυλια που του εξασφαλιζει τσαμπα στο διαδικτυο το δολωμα με το οποιο τιτλοφορει το σαιτ του!!!!!
αντι για φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης να το πει ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΚΤΟΝΩΣΗΣ ΨΥΧΙΚΩΣ ΑΝΩΜΑΛΩΝ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΩΝ ....
αν το κανει εφυγα αμεσως...α και να βγαλει και το Ψ απο τολογοτυπο ...γιατι αυτο σημαινει ψυχολογια....
και η ψυολογια δεν ειναι η επιστημη που προαγει το αγχος και την επιθετικοτητα αλλα ακριβως το αντιθετο..
αμαναζητα τροπους να τα μετριαζει προς οφελος της ανθρωπινης ευτυχιας , τοσο σε ατομικο , οσο και σε συλλογικο επιπεδο...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> εχω την αποψη,
> οτι ακομα και οι ακουραστοι καποια στιγμη θα κουραστουν.....


δεν μπορω να ασχοληθω με τον βαθμο επαρκειας του καθε προφιλ που αντιμετωπιζω στην διαδικτυακη μου πορεια κρινε οπως κανεις δεν μπορει να το κανει ουτε στον πραγματικο κοσμο
αλλος βεβαια χρησιμοποιει τον διαλογο για να λυσει τα προβληματα του και αλλους βαζει την κουκουλα και σπαει τα αυτοκινητα την ημερα της γιορτης της ελευθεριας για να πει αυτο που η παιδεια του στερησε ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΔΩ....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'Η ελευθερια ειναι η πιο αναληθης εννοια που διδαχτηκε στους Ελληνες , τουλαχιστον οσα χρονια διηρκεσε η παρουσια μου στην Ελλαδα που δεν ηταν και λιγα ...
> Για 50 ολοκληρα χρονια , εμαθα να μισω τους γειτονες μου , να τους φοβαμαι οτι θελουν να μου παρουν την πατριδα μου , την γυναικα μου το βιος μου...
> εμαθα οτι ημουν καποτε σημαντικος λαος και οτι φταινε οι Τουρκοι που σημερα εχω μεινει τοσο πολυ πισω σε ολα στην Ευρωπη....
> εμαθα οτι ελευθερια σημαινει να κανω οτι θελω , χωρις κανεις να μου λεει τι και πως να το κανω....
> Ειναι ομως αυτο η αληθεια?
> Ειναι σωστο να φοροδιαφευγω?
> ειναι σωστο να ξενοπηδαω?
> ειναι σωστο να παντρευομαι για την προικα της γυναικας μου?
> ...


αγαπητη μου φιλη σε ευχαριστω που εμμεσα διακαιολογεις την παρουσια μου εδω...
αχ τι κανουν αυτες οι λεξεις κλειδια στα ψαχτηρια του διαδικτυου!
Φανταζομαι καποια μερα οπως και εγω , μαλλον κατα τυχη να βρεθηκες εδω μεσα ψαχνοντας ισως απο περιεργεια να δεις που θα μπορουσε να φανει χρησιμο το διαδικτυο στην επιλυση κοινωνικων και ατομικων προβληματων....
Γιαυτο ειμαι ακομα εδω φιλεναδα...
Γιατι πιστευω πολυ στο διαδικτυο και στον αιωνα του που μολις ξεκινησε χαρασοντας την επικοινωνια σαν την λεξη- κλειδι για την καλως εννοουμενη παγκοσμιοποιηση....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


πανο θυμησε μας γιατι δεν εχουμε καλη μνημη,
ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που φορανε τις μασκες στο φορουμ και σε εδιωξαν το 2005 απο την ελλαδα
και γιατι εκδιωχθηκες το 2005 απο την ελλαδα?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> .......να μαζεψει τα δεσποτα σκυλια που του εξασφαλιζει τσαμπα στο διαδικτυο το δολωμα με το οποιο τιτλοφορει το σαιτ του!!!!!
> αντι για φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης να το πει ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΚΤΟΝΩΣΗΣ ΨΥΧΙΚΩΣ ΑΝΩΜΑΛΩΝ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΩΝ ....
> *αν το κανει εφυγα αμεσως...*α και να βγαλει και το Ψ απο τολογοτυπο ...γιατι αυτο σημαινει ψυχολογια....
> και η ψυολογια δεν ειναι η επιστημη που προαγει το αγχος και την επιθετικοτητα αλλα ακριβως το αντιθετο..
> αμαναζητα τροπους να τα μετριαζει προς οφελος της ανθρωπινης ευτυχιας , τοσο σε ατομικο , οσο και σε συλλογικο επιπεδο...


υπαρχει βεβαια και η περιπτωση να φυγεις αν ΔΕΝ το κανει....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> πανο θυμησε μας γιατι δεν εχουμε καλη μνημη,
> ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που φορανε τις μασκες στο φορουμ και σε εδιωξαν το 2005 απο την ελλαδα
> και γιατι εκδιωχθηκες το 2005 απο την ελλαδα?



βρε βρε....
ξαφνικα τον συμπονεσες τον πανο,
και ενδιαφερεσαι να μαθεις για αυτον???


:P:P:P

----------


## πανος12345

μου προξενει πραγματικα καταπληξη πως αυτοι που ακομα πιστευουν στην ελευθερια του λογου και στην επικοινωνιας σαν τον μονο τροπο για ενα ολοκληρο εθνος να βρει ξανα την πορεια του στην δημοκρατια που εχει κανει πια φανερα τα συμπτωματα τη σηψης ακομα και στο διαδικτυο δεν θελουν να καταλαβουν ποιοι κρυβονται πισω απο τις κουκουλες και τις μασκες ..ποιοι εκαιγαν παραμονες εκλογων το 1978 την ελληνικη σημαια στο πολυτεχνειο...
ποιοι εσπαγαν τα μαγαζια το 1967 στο κεντρο της Αθηνας για να δικαιολογησουν την Χουντα
ποιοι ακομα και σημερα στοδιαδικτυο φορωντας τον μανδυα του ψυχικα ασθενη ειναι εδω μεσα μονο για να εμποδιζουν απροκαλυπτα και θρασυτατ καθε προσπαθεια να φανει οτι το διαδικτυο μπορει να κανει θαυματα , αλλα η αδιαφορια του πολιτη για τα κοινα κανενα...

----------


## πανος12345

λυπαμαι μονο κρινε..τιποτα αλλο δεν εχω να πω...
αυτη την ομοφοβικη μητερα που ο φοβος της, ισως την κανει πραγματι μητερα ενος ομοφυλοφιλου ....
αυτη την μοναχικη κοπελα που ονειρευεται οτι κανει ερωτα με το αφεντικο της αλλα ισως δεν βρει ποτε τον τροπο να συζητησει μαζι του ενα τοσο ομορφο θεμα οσο το παιχνιδι της φυσης που μας εφερε ολους μας εδω
το παληκαρι που ντρεπεται να βγει εξω να δειξει το τραυματισμενο του προσωπο , γιατι νομιζει οτι ολες οι γυναικες του κοσμου ενδιαφερονται να βαλουν στο κρεβατι τους τον Μπρατ Πιτ, ακομα και αν αποδειχθει και αυτος ομοφυλοφιλος , οπως ο Πητερ Ο Τουλ που εκανε πολλες γυναικες να κλαινε , γιατι ο αντρας τους δεν ειχε μπλε ματια , κι ας δουλευε σαν τον χαμαλι για να τις ταιζει...

----------


## πανος12345

ειναι φυσικο βεβαια αφου ζουμε στην εποχη των λογιστων και οχι των ποιητων...
ομως ποιος εχει δικαιωμα να μας αναγακαει να γινουμε ολοι το ιδιο και μαλιστα στο ονομα της δημοκρατιας και της ελευθεριας ?
τι ειδους προβληματα μπορουμε να συζητησουμεεδω μεσα αν δεν ξερει ο καθε μασκαρας οτι δεν ειναι η στανη του εδω για να ανακατευεται με τις λασπες ?
και καλα αν ειναι ψυχικα ασθενης ισως ενα φορουμ εκτονωσης ψυχικα ασθενων θα μπορουσε να αποδωσει οτι ενα πτυελοδοχειο σε ενα φθυσικο....
να φτυνει αιμα μεχρι να σκασει....
ομως ειναι αληθεια αυτος ο σκοπος της ψυχοθεραπειας?

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> να μαζεψει τα δεσποτα σκυλια που του εξασφαλιζει τσαμπα στο διαδικτυο το δολωμα με το οποιο τιτλοφορει το σαιτ του!!!!!
> αντι για φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης να το πει ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΚΤΟΝΩΣΗΣ ΨΥΧΙΚΩΣ ΑΝΩΜΑΛΩΝ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΩΝ ....
> αν το κανει εφυγα αμεσως...α και να βγαλει και το Ψ απο τολογοτυπο ...γιατι αυτο σημαινει ψυχολογια....


Αυτό που προς το παρόν σκοπεύω να μαζέψω Πάνο είναι μηνύματα σαν και το παραπάνω. Σκοπεύουμε να σκουπίσουμε τέτοια μηνύματα των τελευταίων ημερών, αδιαφορώντας για το ποιο μέλος τα έγραψε και επίσης σκοπεύουμε να κλείνουμε κάθε νέο ή παλιό θέμα που περιέχει τέτοιους ανεπίτρεπτους χαρακτηρισμούς. 

Φράσεις του τύπου *\"ψυχικά ανώμαλοι ανώνυμοι\'*, προσωπικά με εξοργίζουν και πάλι θα πω ότι κατανοώ εαν εν βρασμώ γραφτούν 1 και 2 φορές. Δεν τις ανέχομαι όμως όταν γράφονται κατ επανάληψη.

Πάνο, όταν σε προκαλούν, λές οτι οι άνθρωποι βγάζουν επιθετικότητα απέναντι σου. 
Οταν εσύ όμως γίνεσαι επιθετικός (οπως καλή ώρα με την παραπάνω φράση), λες \"ότι άνθρωπος είσαι και παρασύρεσαι\" κι οτι οι προθέσεις σου ειναι καλές. 

Εγώ θα σου πω Πάνο ότι τέτοιες συμπεριφορές δεν εκπέμπουν ευαισθητοποιηση, τέτοια που φωνάζεις ότι έχεις και θέλεις να δώσεις στους ανθρώπους. 

Δεν απευθύνομαι σε σένα μονο, απευθύνομαι προς όλους: αν δεν μπορείτε να δείξετε σεβασμό στους άλλους ανθρώπους και στο χώρο αυτό, το καλύτερο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι να σηκωθείτε και να φύγετε από δω.

Δεν έχω και δεν σκοπεύω να πω τιποτα αλλο γι αυτη την παιδαριώδη ανεγκεφαλιά που έχει ξεσπάσει τελευταία εδώ.

----------


## πανος12345

αν το πιστευα δεν θα ημουν εδω....
πισω απο καποιο ανθρωπο με παραξενη συμπεριφορα , ανεγελεγχτη και ασυμβιβαστη με τον Μ.Ο κρυβεται παντα ενα προσωπικο , οικογενειακο , κοινωνικο η κληρονομικο δραμα...
Αυτο το φορουμ θα μπορουσε πραγματι να γινει βαλσαμο στην ψυχη του φονια που τρωει το αυτι της μανας του που τον χαιδευε , ενω οι αλλοι τον εκτελουν για τα εγκληματα του...
Μια υγεις ψυχικα κοινωνικα , ηθικα και πολιτιστικα κοινωνια , εχει γραπτους και αγραφους νομους....Ολοι αλλαζουν....Ολοι φταινε για το οτι ειμαστε σαν σκουλικια μπροστα στην εξουσια αυτων που βρηκαν θεση στο δημοσιο ...
Και αυτοι που εκανα τα ρουσφετια αλλα και αυτοι που τα ζητησαν ..
Εξισου ολοι.....

----------


## giota

Γιάννης κερνάει Γιάννης πίνει..............

----------


## πανος12345

μην μολυνετε αλλο το ιντερνετ με την αρρωστημενη σας αλαζονια...
αφηστε το να αναπτυχθει ισοτιμα , στους ανθρωπους ...
δωσατε δικαιωματα σε καποιους να κανουν σημερα τους σπουδαιους χορηγοντας τους πτυχια και ποστα , με την δικαιολογια οτι δεν χοραγαν ολοι στα αμφιθεατρα σας..
εδω τι δικαιολογια εχετε να αμολατε τα αδεσποτα σκυλια να δαγκωνουν οποιον δεν φοβαται να κοιταζει την αληθεια καταματα...
μου στειλατε ιο στον υπολογιστη μου γιατι απανταω στα προσωπικα σας μηνυματα...
τι πεπρεπε να κανω ? να μην βοηθησω αν μπορω ενα συνανθρωπο μου?
τι νομιζετε τι καταφερατε ? να με κανετε να πεινασω για να αγορασω καινουργιο?
θα το κανω γιατι πιστευω στο ινετερνετ..εσεις το μολυνετε μοναχα για το προσωπικο σας συμφερον

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> πανο θυμησε μας γιατι δεν εχουμε καλη μνημη,
> ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που φορανε τις μασκες στο φορουμ και σε εδιωξαν το 2005 απο την ελλαδα
> ...


μαλλον οχι....
αν μπορουσε να απαντησει ειλικρινα(διοτι του ξεφυγε οταν το ειπε) θα εβλεπες ποσο τον συμπονεσα..

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> μην μολυνετε αλλο το ιντερνετ με την αρρωστημενη σας αλαζονια...
> αφηστε το να αναπτυχθει ισοτιμα , στους ανθρωπους ...
> δωσατε δικαιωματα σε καποιους να κανουν σημερα τους σπουδαιους χορηγοντας τους πτυχια και ποστα , με την δικαιολογια οτι δεν χοραγαν ολοι στα αμφιθεατρα σας..
> εδω τι δικαιολογια εχετε να αμολατε τα αδεσποτα σκυλια να δαγκωνουν οποιον δεν φοβαται να κοιταζει την αληθεια καταματα...
> μου στειλατε ιο στον υπολογιστη μου γιατι απανταω στα προσωπικα σας μηνυματα...
> τι πεπρεπε να κανω ? να μην βοηθησω αν μπορω ενα συνανθρωπο μου?
> τι νομιζετε τι καταφερατε ? να με κανετε να πεινασω για να αγορασω καινουργιο?
> θα το κανω γιατι πιστευω στο ινετερνετ..εσεις το μολυνετε μοναχα για το προσωπικο σας συμφερον


σε ποιον απευθύνεσαι?

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> μην μολυνετε αλλο το ιντερνετ με την αρρωστημενη σας αλαζονια...
> αφηστε το να αναπτυχθει ισοτιμα , στους ανθρωπους ...
> δωσατε δικαιωματα σε καποιους να κανουν σημερα τους σπουδαιους χορηγοντας τους πτυχια και ποστα , με την δικαιολογια οτι δεν χοραγαν ολοι στα αμφιθεατρα σας..
> ...





νίκο, έχω πέσει κάτω από τα γέλια...

----------


## giota

Στον λαό....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> μην μολυνετε αλλο το ιντερνετ με την αρρωστημενη σας αλαζονια...
> αφηστε το να αναπτυχθει ισοτιμα , στους ανθρωπους ...
> δωσατε δικαιωματα σε καποιους να κανουν σημερα τους σπουδαιους χορηγοντας τους πτυχια και ποστα , με την δικαιολογια οτι δεν χοραγαν ολοι στα αμφιθεατρα σας..
> ...


αν τον ηξερα νικο θα τον κατανομαζα..
αλλα εδω και δυο μερες δεν μπορω να ανοιξω το προγραμμα
και εχω την πεποιθηση οτι μουσ τειλαν καποιο μπουναμα ...
δεν μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι απο δω μεσα καποιος η απεξω γιατι επικοινωνω με πολυ κοσμο

----------


## giota

Ολη μέρα εδω βρίσκεσαι χριστιανέ μου

----------


## oboro

^ λολ

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Ολη μέρα εδω βρίσκεσαι χριστιανέ μου


μενω στην γειτονια...

----------


## πανος12345

τωρα για το θρησκευμα εμαι χριστιανος αθεος

----------


## giota

Εις Παρισίους μήπως;

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εις Παρισίους μήπως;


παντου οπου υπαρχουν ομο σαπιενς....
τον 3ο αιωνα μετα χριστον ενα εκκλησιαστικο συμβουλιο αποφασισε για την δημιουργια αυτου του σημερινου δογματος 
του πατρος υιου και αγιου πνευματος οταν η πιο σημαντικες εκκλησιες στην Ελλαδα στην Γαλλια αλλα οπου υπαρχουν και ζουν ακομα χριστιανοι , ειναι αφιερωμενες στην Παναγια ....
δεν σου κανει σαν γυναικα εντυπωση οτι στην αγια τριαδα λειπει εστω και η αναφορα στο ονομα της?
να γιατι ειμαι χριστιανος αθεος ...
πιστευω στον ανθρωπο που θυσιαστηκε για τον οχλο που τον εστειλε στον Σταυρο αντι για τον κλεφτη ....

----------


## Ακροβατης

Δεν κουραστηκες παναγιωτη? :Smile: Δεν βαρεθηκες να προκαλεις?...............

----------


## giota

του πατρος υιου και αγιου πνευματος 

Αμην

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> Δεν κουραστηκες παναγιωτη?Δεν βαρεθηκες να προκαλεις?...............


ακομα εδω εισαι ολγακι?
η γυναικα μου ετοιμαζει το παρασκευιατικο ουισκυ και φοβαμαι οτι θα πρεπει να σας αφησω για να το απολαυσω..
με βοηθαει πολυ να ξεχναω την πικρα που μου αφηνουν καποιοι εδω μεσα χωρις να φταινε οι ιδιοι...
αληθεια μηπως σε προκαλεσα και σενα χωρις να το καταλαβω?

----------


## πανος12345

3 μερες την εβδομαδα πινουμε 2 μπουκαλια ουισκυ παρασκευη σαββατο και κυριακη 
ειμαστε με βεβαιοτητα κατω απο τα ορια των 17 ποτηριων την εβδομαδα και με χαροποιει το γεγονος οτι και να θελαμε να πιουμε κιαλλα δεν εχουμε χρηματα για να τα πληρωναμε ετσι κιαλλιως...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μετά το βδομαδιάτικο φτύσιμο, ένα παρασκευιάτικο ουισκάκι είναι ότι πρέπει....

----------


## Helena

οι μπλογκερς σημερα μαζευτηκαν στο συνταγμα οπως το 2007 με μαυρα μπλουζακια εις ενδειξη πενθους.....διαδηλωση για την καταστροφη- για αλλη μια φορα δυστυχως- του περιβαλλοντος ..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Μετά το βδομαδιάτικο φτύσιμο, ένα παρασκευιάτικο ουισκάκι είναι ότι πρέπει....


εξαρταται παντα θεοφανια απο ποιον το δεχεσαι...
δεν ασχοληθηκα ποτε στην ζωη μου με τις σκιες τις μασκες και τους μασκοφορους...
γιαυτο και δεν με πιανουν τα ξορκια...
αν θες ναι ειμαι ο σηφης!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ομως *οχι αυτος* που μιλουσε κινεζικα και ισως ουτε 
ο ιδιος δεν καταλαβαινε τι εγραφε αλλα ενας αλλος , πολυ πιο δυσκολος για να τον ξεφορτωθης .....*θα μαθεις ομως με τον καιρο , πως να προσεχεις τι σου λεει και πως σου το λέει, για να ξαναεχεις την τυχη να ξαναδιαβασης ενα δημοσιο μηνυμα που να απευθυνεται σε σκιες σαν την δικη σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## giota

Ουίσκι με τα χάπια;πέστο χριστιανέ άθεε.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 3 μερες την εβδομαδα πινουμε 2 μπουκαλια ουισκυ παρασκευη σαββατο και κυριακη 
> ειμαστε με βεβαιοτητα κατω απο τα ορια των 17 ποτηριων την εβδομαδα και με χαροποιει το γεγονος οτι και να θελαμε να πιουμε κιαλλα δεν εχουμε χρηματα για να τα πληρωναμε ετσι κιαλλιως...


Η κακία σου,η αναισθησία σου και η βλακεία σου φαίνεται ακόμα μια φορά που μιλάς για μπουκάλια ουίσκυ που τα απολαμβάνεις κιόλας σε ένα άτομο που έχει ανοίξει θέμα απεξάρτησης απ\'το αλκοολ.Τι άλλο να πω.Τίποτα.

----------


## giota

Πότε προλαβαίνει να συνομιλεί με πολλούς να έχει την γυναίκα και να είναι όλη μέρα στο φόρουμ.Και σαν ειδικός να μην ξέρει ότι απαγορεύεται το αλκοόλ με τα χάπια.Τα ζητάει ο οργανισμός του να τ\'ακούει

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 3 μερες την εβδομαδα πινουμε 2 μπουκαλια ουισκυ παρασκευη σαββατο και κυριακη 
> ειμαστε με βεβαιοτητα κατω απο τα ορια των 17 ποτηριων την εβδομαδα και με χαροποιει το γεγονος οτι και να θελαμε να πιουμε κιαλλα δεν εχουμε χρηματα για να τα πληρωναμε ετσι κιαλλιως...
> 
> ...



οτι και να πεις χαμενο θα παει...

ν αμιλησεις σοβαρα...αδικος κοπος...
να βρισεις...χαμενο σαλιο...
να ειρωνευτεις...τζαμπα φαια ουσια...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Σίλια είσαι εδώ????

----------


## Remedy

σιλια εισαι σπιτι???
γιατι σε περνω και μιλααααειιιι

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 3 μερες την εβδομαδα πινουμε 2 μπουκαλια ουισκυ παρασκευη σαββατο και κυριακη 
> ειμαστε με βεβαιοτητα κατω απο τα ορια των 17 ποτηριων την εβδομαδα και με χαροποιει το γεγονος οτι και να θελαμε να πιουμε κιαλλα δεν εχουμε χρηματα για να τα πληρωναμε ετσι κιαλλιως...
> 
> ...


εχω εγω ομως να σου υπενθυμισω οτι εδω το θεμα ειναι κανονες επικοινωνιας για ολους ετσι νικο?

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



πανο τωρα το θυμηθηκες αυτο????????

λες οτι θελεις να επικοινωνησεις με τους αλλους. με το περιβαλλον επικοινωνεις????

με τον εγκεφαλο σου????

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Πότε προλαβαίνει να συνομιλεί με πολλούς να έχει την γυναίκα και να είναι όλη μέρα στο φόρουμ.Και σαν ειδικός να μην ξέρει ότι απαγορεύεται το αλκοόλ με τα χάπια.Τα ζητάει ο οργανισμός του να τ\'ακούει


το αλκοολ απαγορευται μονο οταν αποδεδειγμένα ,αντι να λειτουργει σαν ηρεμιστικο [hypnotic]που ειναι η επισημη καταταξη της επιδρασης του , σε συνδυασμο με ορισμενα φαρμακα , επιφερει τα ατιθετα αποτελεσματα...οχι με ολα και οχι σε ολους ...

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by giota_
> Πότε προλαβαίνει να συνομιλεί με πολλούς να έχει την γυναίκα και να είναι όλη μέρα στο φόρουμ.Και σαν ειδικός να μην ξέρει ότι απαγορεύεται το αλκοόλ με τα χάπια.Τα ζητάει ο οργανισμός του να τ\'ακούει
> 
> 
> το αλκοολ απαγορευται μονο οταν αποδεδειγμένα ,αντι να λειτουργει σαν ηρεμιστικο [hypnotic]που ειναι η επισημη καταταξη της επιδρασης του , σε συνδυασμο με ορισμενα φαρμακα , επιφερει τα ατιθετα αποτελεσματα...οχι με ολα και οχι σε ολους ...





εεεεεεεε δεεεεεεεννννν επικοινωνειιιιιιιςςςςςς.... ...standard

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


σου δινω το δικαιωμα να με δοκιμασεις αλλα αυριο γιατι σημερα σχολασα ..καλυνυχτα και ονειρα γλυκα σε ολους ..
Υ.Γ σε αυτον πυ μου εστειλε τον ιο να τον πληροφορησω μοναχα οτι η εταιρια που δουλεω στην Γαλλια μου εκανε δωρο και αλλο φορητο οποτε μην επιχειρησει να το επαναλαβει γιατι αγαπω τον ανθρωπο και απαντω σε ολα τα μηνυματα ...

----------


## xika

ΠΑΝΟΥΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕς ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ. ΤΕΛΟΣ Η ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ. ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ. ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.

ΚΑΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟ ΑΦΕΝΤΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ, ΚΑΝΕΙ ΦΙΛΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΕΣ. ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΖΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΡΑΔΙΑΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΣΕ ΕΜΑΣ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ...ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ??? ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ...


ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΤΙΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. ΣΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΗ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Παιδιά...ο τύπος έχει ξεχάσει και τι μας λέει..
Χτες έλεγε πως ζει με επίδομα φτώχειας, και σήμερα πως το αφεντικό του, του έκανε δώρο λάπτοπ....
Ενετλώς κοροιδόπουλος όμως...

ΥΓ. Σήλια, περιμένουμε την απάντηση σου στο χυδαιογράφημα του κτηνίατρου απεναντι στην Όλγα....

----------


## Helena

δε ξερω για σας αλλα νιωθω μια λυπη ξαφνικα..μια θλιψη να την πω..
και δεν το λεω ειρωνικα :S

----------


## oboro

Για τί πράγμα νοιώθεις θλίψη \'Ελενα?

----------


## Helena

εσεις δηλαδη νιωθετε υπερανω με το σκηνικο οπως εξελισσεται?

----------


## oboro

\'Οχι καθόλου... Χάλια κατάσταση είναι. Ρωτούσα για να καταλάβω πώς το αισθάνεσαι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

έλενα....κάποιες στιγμές ένιωσα και γω λύπη και μιλάω πολύ σοβαρά..

ήρθαν όμως κάποιες άλλες στιγμές που το αίμα ξεπέρασε το κεφάλι μου....

----------


## Remedy

κι εγω εχω νιωσει ετσι επι του θεματος, θεοφανια

----------


## Helena

και εγω θυμωσα .κακως αν με ρωτησεις τωρα. λιγη ψυχραιμια δεν εβλαψε ποτε κανεναν. αλλα καταληγω τελικα στη λυπη θεοφανια. . βρε παιδες.. καλοι και υποστηρικτικοι δε λεω σε αλλα τοπικ αλλα.. σκεφτομαι...μηπως ?μηπως ειμασταν πολυ σκληροι ?μηπως απλα δεν καταλαβαμε οτι προκειται για ατομο που χρηζει βοηθειας και τα πηραμε πολυ στα σοβαρα ολα αυτα που εγραφε σε στιγμες εκτος τοπου κ χρονου?. δεν ξερω.. τι να πω..μηπως να ηρεμησουμε σιγα σιγα πολυ ντορος δεν εγινε τελικα?

δε ξερω..καπου εδω αποχωρω για αποψε..καλη συνεχεια σε ολους

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μμμμμμ...δεν έχεις και άδικο.
Απλά Έλενα, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά εμένα γινεται το εξής:
Μπαίνουν άτομα που πραγματικά και με εκνευρίζουν και τα θεωρώ εκτός τόπου και χρόνου με μπαρουφες ή παπαρολογίες που μπορεί να εκτοξεύουν. Εκεί λοιπόν, αφού ξέρω πως ταλαιπωρούνται από διάφορες ασθένειες, που μπορουν να τους βγάλουν επιθετικότητα, παραλογισμό και οτιδήποτε άλλο, δεν ασχολούμαι καν και προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ και αν είμαι σε φάση, να βοηθήσω. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση δεν διαβάζω καν το θέμα...
Εδώ όμως είναι εντελώς διαφορετική περίπτωση και δεν χρειάζεται να ξαναμασάω τα ίδια, τα έχουμε πει τόσες φορές....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Παιδιά...ο τύπος έχει ξεχάσει και τι μας λέει..
> Χτες έλεγε πως ζει με επίδομα φτώχειας, και σήμερα πως το αφεντικό του, του έκανε δώρο λάπτοπ....
> Ενετλώς κοροιδόπουλος όμως...
> 
> ΥΓ. Σήλια, περιμένουμε την απάντηση σου στο χυδαιογράφημα του κτηνίατρου απεναντι στην Όλγα....


εδω σου χρωσταω μια εξηγηση γιατι πραγματι μπορει να δημιουργηθει συγχιση
Στην Γαλλια , φτωχος θεωρειται καθε ανθρωπος που ζει με λιγοτερα απο 880 ευρω το μηνα
Αν εγω σημερα κερδιζω απο την δουλεια μου πχ 500 μου δινουν συμπληρωμα τα υπολοιπα για να ζησω και μαλιστα κινδυνευω να μου επιβαλουν αλλη δουλεια , αν δεν καταφερω να φτασω το κατωτατο οριο που σημαινει να παψω να ειμαι φτωχος για την κοινωνια τους ...
Ο αγωνας μου λοιπον για επικοινωνια δεν ειναι τυχαιος...
Ειναι αγωνας ζωης και εκτιμαται οπως καθε αλλο πραγμα μονο με το χρημα....
αν δεν μπορω να κερδιζω το ψωμι μυ με την επικοινωνια , ισως χρειαστει να πηγαινω στα δικαστηρια η στην αστυνομια να μεταφραζω στα ελληνικα την επικοινωνια των Ελληνων με τι αρχες ασφαλειας της χωρας 
απο ενεργητικη επικοινωνια σε παθητικη....
στην ουσια , αυτο που θες θεοφανια , το κανει εδω το ιδιοτο συστημα απο μονο του γιαυτο ειναι περιτοι οι ιοι....

----------


## oboro

> ισως χρειαστει να πηγαινω στα δικαστηρια η στην αστυνομια να μεταφραζω στα ελληνικα την επικοινωνια των Ελληνων με τι αρχες ασφαλειας της χωρας 
> απο ενεργητικη επικοινωνια σε παθητικη....


Γιατί το λες αυτό? Σίγουρα μεν η μετάφραση και η διερμηνεία είναι πρωτίστως παθητικές, καλύτερο τρόπο όμως να βοηθήθεις τους ανθρώπους να επικοινωνήσουν δύσκολα μπορώ να φανταστώ.

----------


## πανος12345

καποτε την εποχη που σπουδαζα ακομα ψυχολογια ενας πολυ καλος νευρολογος -καθηγητης με πολυομελυτιδα , ειχε πει κατι που εχει μεινει βαθια στην μνημη μου...
ολες οι αρρωστειες εκτος ισως απο ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις ειναι ψυχοσωματικες ...
Απλα η Ιατρικη σαν επιστημη , μεχρι τα μεσα του προηγουμενου αιωνα δεν μπορουσε να κανει το μεγαλο βημα και να ασχοληθει με τα αιτια που προξενουν την αρρωστεια , λογω του κινδυνουν να αποσπαστει απο την υψιστη κοινωνικη , πολιτικη και ηθικη προσφορα της που ειναι η μαχη κατα του θανατου....γιατι καθε μορφης εξουσια εδω και χιλαδες χρονια εχει μια η και τις τρεις μορφες αυτες ειναι θρησκευτικη , πολιτικη η θεραπευτικη....
κατα συνεπεια ο παππας , ο γιατρος και ο πολιτικος αντλουν ενεργεια και αξια μεσα απο τους ανθρωπους που τους εχουν αναγκη....και που φυσικα τους αναδυκνυουν η απλα τους ανεχονται οταν δεν τους εχουν επιλεξει απο μονοι τους...
γιατι η δημοκρατια ειναι μια ψευδεπιγραφη ευχη , ενα ξορκι , μια εικασια , μια υποθεση , χωρις ωστοσω ποτε και πουθενα μεχρι σημερα να εχει μπορεισει να υλοποιηθει προγαμτικα λογω της πληροφορησης που ειναι το κρυφο χαρτι καθε μορφης εξουσιας ...
Γιαυτο σε απολυτραχικα καθεστωτα οπως το δικο μας στην Ελλαδα η Παιδεια , ειναι δωρεαν για να μπορει να ελεγχεται απο το κρατος το οποιο διαμορφωνει συνειδησεις μεσω αυτης

----------


## πανος12345

θυμαμαι ενα γερο εργατη , που καθε φορα που μιλουσαμε με κοιταγε καταματα και μου ελεγε σθνεχεια το ιδιο μοτιβο...εγω παιδι μου δεν ξερω γραμματα ....οτι εχω φτιαξει το εκανα με τα χερια μου καιμου εδειχνε τα χερια του γεματα ροζους απο την απανθρωπη και σκληρη δουλεια ...στα 75 του χρονια , ζουσε σε ενα απο τα πολλα ελληνικα νησια που δεν εχουν ακομα νερο και καθε φορα που εβλεπε τα συνεφα πανω απο το κεφαλι του ετρεχε στο χωραφι για να ανοιξει λακους και να οδηγηθει το νερο της βροχης σε καθε γωνια της καλλιεργειας του...μεχρι που πεθανε..... τα παιδια του πηγανε ολα στο σχολειο και εχω την αντυπωση οτι κανενα τους δεν καταφερε να ειναι τοσο χρησιμο στον τοπο του οσο ο παππους και προππαπους τους που δεν ηξερε ουτε την υπογραφη του να βαζει..
η αιτια νομιω βρισκεται οτι ειχαν ξεκοπει απο την γη και τη φυση....
γαμοι αποτυχημενοι , για την μια κορη , συμβιβασμος με το κατεστημενο που καταστρεφει το νησι τους για την αλλη ....
γιατι η παιδεια τους δηλαδη το συνολο της πληροφορησης που δεχθηκαν απο το κρατος δεν τα βοηθησε να ζησουν ευτυχισμενα οπως ο πατερας τους ?
γιατι ειχε στοχο να φερει μια λαθος αναπτυξη στο νησι τους και στην Ελλαδα...
κανενας δεν το εκανε επιτηδες ....απλα ολοι πονταραν λαθος αφηνοντας τους εργατες τις γης να γινουν ξενοδοχοι , τους ψαραδες εστιατορες και το νησι τους περασε χωρις να το καταλαβει κανενας σε χερια αλλων....
πως θα μπορουσαν μια μερα να το παρουν πισω ?
με την επικοινωνια μεταξυ τους θα ελεγα ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ισως χρειαστει να πηγαινω στα δικαστηρια η στην αστυνομια να μεταφραζω στα ελληνικα την επικοινωνια των Ελληνων με τι αρχες ασφαλειας της χωρας 
> απο ενεργητικη επικοινωνια σε παθητικη....
> 
> 
> Γιατί το λες αυτό? Σίγουρα μεν η μετάφραση και η διερμηνεία είναι πρωτίστως παθητικές, καλύτερο τρόπο όμως να βοηθήθεις τους ανθρώπους να επικοινωνήσουν δύσκολα μπορώ να φανταστώ.


η παθητικη επικοινωνια , οπως πχ η αναπαραγωγη ιδεων και η μεταφορα γλωσσικα νοηματων απο την μια γλωσσα στην αλλη 
ειναι μια ολοκληρη επιστημη , την οποια ουτε κατεχω , ουτε θαθελα ηθικα μια μερα να κατηγορηθω οτι εκανα αυτο πυ κανουν σημερα στην δικη μου επιστημη , γιατροι , δασκαλοι και δικηγοροι η απλες χαρτοριχτες ....
σπουδασα ψυχολογια που σημαινει μπορω να αναλυω καταστασεις και να βγαζω μεθοδικα και συκροτημενα επιστημονικα συμπερασματα...
η επικοινωνια ειναι προυποθεση κοινωνικης ευημεριας οχι μονο του ατομου αλλα κυριως της κοινωνιας των πολιτων μιας πολιτειας που βρισκεται σε φαση αναζητησης λυσεων και ρποσαρμογης σε νεα δεδομενα στο παγκοσμιο γιγνεσθαι...
αν αυτο το εργο το επιτελεσουν ακομα μια φορα οι λογιστες 
θα αποτυχει εν την γεννεσει του

----------


## πανος12345

θα σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα ...
εδωσα εντολη στον δικηγορο μου να πουλησει το σπιτι μου στην ελλαδα και μου στειλε στην Γαλλια καποια χρηματα τα οποια αγορασα αμεσως μετοχες σε ευρω για να παιρνω καποιους τοκους μεχρι να δω τι θα μπορουσα να κανω για στεγαση και εργασια ...
αφου συνενοηθηκα με το κρατος για τα δικαιωματα μου σαν ανεργος αστεγος , που επηγει να λυσει το στεγαστικο πρωτα αφου με το επιδομα θα μπορουσα να επιβιωσω μεχρι να βρω δουλια, πουλησα τις μετοχες και αγορασα ενα στουντιο...
χθες μου ρθε μια εντολη κατασχεσης για 55000 ευρω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
αν δεν ημουνα υπο θεραπεια αγχολυτικων ισως η πιεση να με ειχε σκοτωσει ...
Παω στην εφορια και μου λενε λειπει το συρβαλιου δηλαδη το χαρτι που βγαζει η τραπεζα και που υπολογιζει την τιμη αγορας πωλησης , γιατι φορολογηται καθε συναλλαγη ανω των 20.000 ευρω και η δικη μου ηταν 306100... το συρβαλιου ειναι 4000 ευρω και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν οφειλω δραχμη γιατι το συνολικο μου εισοδημα δεν εφτανε το αφορολογητο οριο...επειδη ομως ελειπε το χαρτι φορλογησαν το συνολο της πωλησης !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!1
Σημειωτεο οτι ο λογιστης μου πληρωνεται απο το κρατος και οριζεται απο το κρατος...
Αφου μου εξηγησε ευγενεστατα το υπαλληλος τι επερεπε να κανω του ειπα το εξης απλο στην γλωσσα τους ...αν πεθαινα απο μια συγκοπη η ενα εγκεφαλικο , μικρο το κακο....
θα μου περνατε το σπιτι που αγορασα και θα βγαινατε κερδισμενοι...
ομως μπορει να εμενα φυτο για καμμια 20 χρονια με τοσο καλη ιατρικη περιθαλψη και συστημα υγειας που εχετε το καλυτερο στον πλανητη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα μπαινατε σιγουρα μεσα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ερωτηση ...ειναι δυσκολο ενας γραφιας να παιρνει ακποια μαθηματα ψυχολογιας στο πανεπιστημιο?

----------


## πανος12345

οσοι αρνουνται να βλεπουν το ποσο σημαντικο θεμα για καθε κοινωνια οσο αναπτυγμενη
και να θεωρειται ειναι η βελτιωση της επικοινωνιας εθελοτυφλουν...
ειναι μονοδρομος σε καθε μορφης εξελιξη και αναπτυξη βαθους...
ειναι αυτο που θα δειξει ποιοι θα μενουν πισω και ποιοι θα προχωρησουν μαζι στο μελλον...
ατομικα η συλλογικα ισχυει ενα και το αυτο....
οσο απαραιτητο ειναι για ενα γιατρο , ψυχολογο , λογιστη, παπα, δασκαλο , κλπ ο πολιτης να μπορει να εκθεσει σωστα τα συμπτωματα της δυσλειτουργιας στο σωμα , στο μυαλο , στην δουλια , στην πιστη του , αλλο τοσο απαραιτητο ειναι για τον πολιτη , την κοινωνικη ομαδα και την κοινωνια στο συνολο της , να γινεται ακουστη απο την εξουσια και αυτοι που την ασκουν να βγουν απο τα γυαλινα φρουρια και να επικοινωνησουν με τον απλο καθημερινο ανθρωπο , προσωπικα , ατομικα και οχι συλλογικα ανωνυμα και αοριστα ....
Η δομη της εξουσιας οπως εχει σημερα δεν εξυπηρετει την επικοινωνια....
Τα ΜΜΕ , η παθητικη τηλεοραση , τα στερεοτυπα και οι προκαταληψεις , μας κρατανε καρφωμενους στην μετριοτητα και στην αισθηση της απομονωσης περισσοτερο παρα ποτε...
Να γιατι ψαχνω ασταματητα τροπους για βελτιωση της επικοινωνιας παντου στην ζωη μου
εδω και στον εξω κοσμο....
Γιατι ουδεις εκω κακος ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> Να γιατι ψαχνω ασταματητα τροπους για βελτιωση της επικοινωνιας παντου στην ζωη μου
> εδω και στον εξω κοσμο....
> Γιατι ουδεις εκω κακος ...



δεν ειναι κακο να ψαχνεις,
κακο ειναι να μην κανεις ενα κρατει και να πεις,
που ειμαι και πως παω.

Γιατι αν πας στραβα και δεν το καταλαβεις, εσυ απλα συνεχιζεις να ψαχνεις....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> Να γιατι ψαχνω ασταματητα τροπους για βελτιωση της επικοινωνιας παντου στην ζωη μου
> ...


για να σου φυγει η απορια θεωρω οτι το φορουμ εχει αποδειξει απο μονο του την αδυναμια επικοινωνιας των μελων του με την σημερινη του τακτικη διαχειρησης της επικοινωνιας ...
το δικο μου μερος εχει ηδη ολοκληρωθει και δεν θα ξαναεπιστρεψω μεχρι να υπαρξουν οι αναλογες απαντησεις ...
καποιοι προσπαθουν να με διωξουν..
καποιοι αλλοι προσπαθουν να με κρατησουν ...
κανεις δεν δικαιουται ομως να κανει ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο...
αυτοι ειναι λαθος οχι εγω..
γιατι οπως εγραψες καποτε μονος σου η επικοινωνια χρειαζεται παραπανω απο 2 για να γινει 
κανεις δεν μπορει να επικοινωνει μονος του...
οσοι θελουν να επικοινωνουν μαζι μου ειναι ευπροσδεκτοι , μονο που εχω δικαιωμα οπως εσυ να καθορισω τον τροπο επικοινωνιας μαζι μου ...ειμαι πιο απαιτητικος απο την διαχειρηση του φορουμ...
θελω σεβασμο και προσοχη , ενδιαφερον και ανταποκριση ....
αν δεν τα εχω κλεινω την επαφη μου με καποιους ....
ενα φορουμ ειναι μια μικρη κοινωνια ....
μια κοινωνια αποτελειται απο πολλ ατομα ..
μεχρι σημερα η θεληση των πολλων εγινε εξουσια χωρις ωστοσω να αποφερει τα αναλογα οφελη ουτε στην κοινωνια , ουτε σε ολα τα ατομα ....
εγω εχω δικο μου τροπο επικοινωνιας και απευθυνομαι μονο σε οσους μπορουν να υπογραψουν το κοινωνικο συμβολαιο που τους προτεινω με αυτους τους ορους ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> για να σου φυγει η απορια θεωρω οτι το φορουμ εχει αποδειξει απο μονο του την αδυναμια επικοινωνιας των μελων του με την σημερινη του τακτικη διαχειρησης της επικοινωνιας ...
> το δικο μου μερος εχει ηδη ολοκληρωθει και δεν θα ξαναεπιστρεψω μεχρι να υπαρξουν οι αναλογες απαντησεις ...
> καποιοι προσπαθουν να με διωξουν..
> καποιοι αλλοι προσπαθουν να με κρατησουν ...
> κανεις δεν δικαιουται ομως να κανει ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο...
> αυτοι ειναι λαθος οχι εγω..
> ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> για να σου φυγει η απορια θεωρω οτι το φορουμ εχει αποδειξει απο μονο του την αδυναμια επικοινωνιας των μελων του με την σημερινη του τακτικη διαχειρησης της επικοινωνιας ...
> ...


εχω την ταση να μιλαω συμβολικα ενω εσυ εισαι θετικιστης και αυτο καμμια φορα μας φερνει σε τεχνικη ασυμβατοτητα 
το \"κοινωνικο μου συμβολαιο\" το υπεγραψες ρπο καιρου μαζι μου γιατι δεν χρειαζεται μελανι αλλα ορους επικοινωνιας που εκπληρεις... τιθασευεις με αυτοελεγχο την επιθετικοτητα σου και αυτο ειναι προυποθεση επικοινωνιας οχι μνο μαζι μου αλλα με τον οποινδηποτε εδω η αλλου!
οι εχθρες που αναφερεις οφειλονται στο οτι καποιοι δεν μπορουν να κανουν απλα το ιδιο λογω του οτι πραγματι ειναι ψυχικα ασθενεις , οχι με την εννοια που ισως τους προσδιδει η κοινωνια με την ταμπελα , αλλα με μια αλλη που προσπαθω συνειδητα να φερω στο προσκηνιο εδω με σκοπο θεραπευτικο δηλαδη την επικοινωνιακη δυνατοτητα...
μη με ρωτησεις γιατι το κανω..
ισως να μην καταλαβεις την απαντηση μου..
ενας γονιος προσπαθει να δωσει στοπαιδι του οσα στερηθηκε καιεγω επειδη δεν εχω παιδια, το κανω στην κοινωνια ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> οι εχθρες που αναφερεις οφειλονται στο οτι καποιοι δεν μπορουν να κανουν απλα το ιδιο λογω του οτι πραγματι ειναι ψυχικα ασθενεις , οχι με την εννοια που ισως τους προσδιδει η κοινωνια με την ταμπελα , αλλα με μια αλλη που προσπαθω συνειδητα να φερω στο προσκηνιο εδω με σκοπο θεραπευτικο δηλαδη την επικοινωνιακη δυνατοτητα...
> μη με ρωτησεις γιατι το κανω..



πανε,
μην κρινεις για να μην κριθεις!!!

οσο γιατι το κανεις, εσυ ξερεις και εμενα μου περισευει....




Κατα τα αλλα χαιρετω προς το παρον,
παω μια εκδρομουλα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> οι εχθρες που αναφερεις οφειλονται στο οτι καποιοι δεν μπορουν να κανουν απλα το ιδιο λογω του οτι πραγματι ειναι ψυχικα ασθενεις , οχι με την εννοια που ισως τους προσδιδει η κοινωνια με την ταμπελα , αλλα με μια αλλη που προσπαθω συνειδητα να φερω στο προσκηνιο εδω με σκοπο θεραπευτικο δηλαδη την επικοινωνιακη δυνατοτητα...
> ...


καλα να περασεις φιλε μου..
εγω αυριο θα πεταχτω μεχρι τις Ινδιες !
Ξερεις που ? διπλα στον σταθμο του βορρα στο παρισι που ειναι το ινδικο καρτιε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
τι σχολειο ειναι η ζωη αν βρεις τον δρομο στην μαθηση ....
http://www.templeganesh.fr/images/Fgan08fg2.jpg

----------


## πανος12345



----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'Η ελευθερια ειναι η πιο αναληθης εννοια που διδαχτηκε στους Ελληνες , τουλαχιστον οσα χρονια διηρκεσε η παρουσια μου στην Ελλαδα που δεν ηταν και λιγα ...
> Για 50 ολοκληρα χρονια , εμαθα να μισω τους γειτονες μου , να τους φοβαμαι οτι θελουν να μου παρουν την πατριδα μου , την γυναικα μου το βιος μου...
> εμαθα οτι ημουν καποτε σημαντικος λαος και οτι φταινε οι Τουρκοι που σημερα εχω μεινει τοσο πολυ πισω σε ολα στην Ευρωπη....
> ...


Καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα λίγο να ξεκαθαρίσω απ\' τη μεριά μου δυο πραγματάκια για να μην υπάρξουν παρανοήσεις. Παρακολούθησα τελικά κάποια απ\' τα δρώμενα και εδώ και στο άλλο τόπικ. Τα συμπεράσματα, αν έβγαλα, είναι δικά μου. Όσον αφορά εμένα, τοποθετήθηκα εδώ τρεις φορές αν θυμάμαι καλά. Οι δυο αφορούσαν αποκλειστικά το θέμα \'αλκοόλ\' και η τρίτη είναι η παραπάνω, με το σχολιασμό μου στο κείμενό σας. Δε \'δικαιολογώ έμμέσως\' την παρουσία σας στο φόρουμ, πρώτον γιατί δε με αφορά και δεύτερον γιατί είναι ένας χώρος για τον οποίο ο καθένας επιλέγει το αν και πώς θα υπάρξει μέσα σε αυτόν. Προσωπικά, δεν είμαι \'φίλη\' των έμμεσων τρόπων προσέγγισης των πραγμάτων γενικά στη ζωή μου, επομένως και στο διαδίκτυο. Το θεωρώ κομμάτι της \'κανονικής\' ζωής, και όχι μια άλλη πραγματικότητα. Δεν είμαι τυχαία εδώ, υπάρχω σε φόρουμς πολλά χρόνια και στο συγκεκριμένο σαν ενεργό μέλος, αφού βγήκα απ\' τον αλκοολισμό. Δεν επιθυμώ να υπάρχω μέσα από τους \'μεν\' ή τους \'δε\', παρά μόνο μέσα από εμένα. Κάτι που εφαρμόζω και στη ζωή μου δηλαδή. Η μόνη μου συμμετοχή σε ομάδες, αφορά αποκλειστικά τον εθελοντισμό, δηλαδή \'ου λόγω αλλά έργω\'. Όλα αυτά τα γράφω σε συνάρτηση με το παρακάτω που είπατε:

\'καποιοι προσπαθουν να με διωξουν..
καποιοι αλλοι προσπαθουν να με κρατησουν ...
κανεις δεν δικαιουται ομως να κανει ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο...
αυτοι ειναι λαθος οχι εγω...\'.

Δεν ανήκω ούτε στην πρώτη σας πρόταση, ούτε στη δεύτερη, επειδή απλά σχολίασα θετικά το κείμενό σας. Με βρήκε σύμφωνη το κείμενο αυτό καθαυτό. Επιτρέψτε μου λοιπόν να μην έχω θέση στην παραπάνω παράγραφο. Θα ξανασχολιάσω θετικά ο,τιδήποτε δικό σας ή κάποιου άλλου μέλους, αδιαφορώντας για τα πρόσωπα, και αυτό είναι επιλογή μου. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


πολυ σωστη η παρενθεση σας φιλη ..δεν εννουσα το δικο σας σχολιο γιατι ειδε το φως της δημσιοτητας ..
εννοουσα πολλα αλλα σχολια που δεν θελουν να δουν το φως της δημοσιοτητας αλλα μου εχουν απευθυνθει μεχρι σημερα σαν προσωπικα μηνύματα...
ειναι σαφες εξαλου οτι εχετε ενεργο συμμετοχη σε αυτο που λεγετε εθελοντισμος..
επιτρεψτε μου μον να κανω μια παρατηρηση σχετικα με το χολιο σας για τα εργα η τα λογια...
θα παρω για παραδειγμα την φωτια ...
ο κρινος πηγε να την σβησει...
εγω δεν πηγα γιατι δεν εχω χρηματα να πληρωσω καλοκαιριατικα το αεροπορικο εισητηριο με τον πρωην εθνικο μας αερομεταφορεα....
ομως εδω και τοσα χρονια γραφω συνεχεια σε διαφορα φοουμοτι ακουω εδω στην γαλλια να λενε αυτοι που ηρθαν για να τι σβησουν η μαλλον για να μας μαθουν τι πρεπει να κανουμε για να μην τους ξανακαλεσουμε 
γιατι φανταζομαι το ξερετε το παραμυθι με τον βοσκο και τον λυκο....
αυτο που ειπαν ειναι να καθαριζουμε τους δρομους απο τα χαμοκλαδα για να μην μπορει να περναει η φωτιααπο το ενα πεζοδρομιο στο αλλο..
προσλαβαμε προσφατα καποιες χιλιαδες αγροφυλακες ..
τους ειδε κανενας εκει στην μαχη της φωτιας ?
η μονη εθελοντικη προσφορα μου ειναι απλα να το ξαναγραφω ωσπου να το καταλαβουν καποιοι υπευθυνοι η να το απιτησουν καποιοι πολιτες ..και νομιζω οτι ειναι ηδη σημαντικη για να μην μαπινει στο ιδιο καλαθι με αυτων που ριχνον το νερο με τα πλαστικα μπουκαλακια οταν η φωτια εχει ηδη φτασει στην αυλη τους ...

----------


## πανος12345

ζητησα χθες απο καποιον ειδικο απο αυτους που ερχονται συχνα εδω μεσα , να ενημερωσει το κοινο του φορουμ για τον κοινωνικο χαρτη της ελλαδας 
τι υπαρχει διαθεσιμο σημερα για την διαχειρηση αμεσων οικοεγενιακων περιστατικων
κανεις δεν εχει κατι να πει? κανεις δεν αισθανεται την αναγκη να ενημερωθουν οσοι εχουν αμεση αναγκη οπως πχ ο γλαυκος?
φυση εσυ μηπως ξερεις κατι σχετικο?

----------


## nature

Γεια σου πάνο,
Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ρωτάς εμένα….. δήλωσα πουθενά πρωθυπουργός ή έστω υπουργός και δεν θυμάμαι? Τι νομίζεις ότι μπορώ να κάνω εγώ για να βελτιώσω τον κοινωνικό χάρτη της ελλάδας?
Αν πάντως θέλεις απλά τη γνώμη μου, πιστεύω πως η ελλάδα είναι γνωστή για τον ήλιο, τη θάλασσα, την ιστορία της και τους σημαντικούς ανθρώπους που πέρασαν ιστορικά από εδώ, συμβάλλοντας στην επιστήμη και στη φιλοσοφία.
Σίγουρα δεν είναι το φόρτε μας ούτε το κοινωνικό μας σύστημα, ούτε το κράτος πρόνοιας, ούτε η διαφάνεια, ούτε η παιδεία, κλπ.

----------


## πανος12345

φανταστικα μηπως μπορουσες να γραψεις κανα δυο πληροφοριες σχετικα με το τι υπαρχει διαθεσιμο και οχι να την αλλαξεις φυση μου μονη σου την Ελλαδα....
κανενας εν το καταφερε ποτε αυτο για να σου ζητησω τοσο ουτοπικο αιτημα!
ετσι απλα ..πχ θυμαμαι πριν φυγω για σαντορινη την δεκαετια του 80 οτι υπηρχαν στο Υπουργειο κοινωνικης ασφαλισης καποιες υπηρεσιες με κοινωνικους λειτουργους που βοηθουσαν τους απορους και αρρωστους να εγγραφουν σε μια λιστα , να παιρνουν καποιο επιδομα διαβιωσης η αναπηριας εστω , ουτωσωστε να μπορουν να επιβιωσουν ..
πληροφοριες απλα σκεφτηκα οτι θα φανουν ισως χρησιμες σε καποιους που δεν εχουν ουτε την ψυικη ετοιμοτητα , ουτε την επικοινωνικαη δυνατοτητα να τις εβρισκαν μονοι τους 
πχ καποιο τηλεφωνο ....ας πουμε το ΣΟΣ θα ξερει να απαντησει αν καποιος ζητησει να μαθει τη σχετικη υπηρεσια? δεν φνταστηκα φυση μου να λυσεις το μονιμο προβλημα μονη σου..
εδω δεν μπορουν τοσες κυβερνησεις να το κανουν...
λιγα λογια , για οτιδηποτε υπαρχει αυτη τη στιγμη διαθεσιμο...

----------


## πανος12345

τωρα το γιατι ρωτησα εσενα ειναι νομιζω αυτονοητο....γιατι επικοινωνουμε νομιζω εδω και σεβομαι την σοφια σου και την θεση σου στην κοινωνια μας , οσο και αν αυτο δεν ειναι αρκετο για να φερει καποιος απο μονος του την αλλαγη που ισως ολοι ονειρευομαστε αλλα 
δεν βρισκουμε τον τροπο να την υλοποιησουμε...

----------


## nature

Πάνο, δεν έχω σοφία. Ανοικτά αυτιά και μάτια μόνον προσπαθώ να έχω. Και διάθεση να μαθαίνω από το κάθε τι που συναντώ μπροστά μου.
Στο θέμα που θίγεις, να ονειρευόμαστε έναν καλύτερο κόσμο, χώρα, πόλη…. Και να αγωνιζόμαστε γι’αυτό, πιστεύω πως είναι όμορφο και αισιόδοξο. Και γιατί όχι δείγμα παιδικότητας και νεανικότητας με τη καλή έννοια. Ο αγώνας όμως αυτός όπως τον προσεγγίζεις, φοβάμαι ότι έχει προδιαγεγραμμένη έκβαση. Σκέψου τόσα θέματα, παγκόσμια αλλά και στη χώρα που είσαι ή είμαι που ενώ μπορούν να λυθούν σκοντάφτουν σε τεράστια συμφέροντα ή ακόμα και σε απλή γραφειοκρατία. Δεν λέω να μην αγωνιζόμαστε, αλλά όχι και να φάμε τη ζωή μας γι’ αυτό.
Από την άλλη η ζωή μας σ’ αυτό το χωροχρόνο είναι ένα απροσδόκητο τυχαίο δώρο. Και πεπερασμένο. Στο χρόνο που διαθέτω λοιπόν για αυτή τη ζωή, θέλω να ζυγίσω στη ζυγαριά τι θέλω να κάνω. Οσο για τα όνειρα που λες, ένα όνειρό μου είναι να έχω πάντα τα εφόδια αλλά και την απαιτούμενη προσαρμοστικότητα ώστε να μπορώ να ζω σε όποια γωνιά της γης είναι καλύτερα. Να μπορώ να διδάξω σ’ένα πανεπιστήμιο της Σουηδίας ή να ζυμώνω πίτσες σε μια ταβέρνα της νότιας Ιταλίας ή να σκουπίζω πεζοδρόμια σ’ ένα χωριό της βόρειας Αγγλίας. Aυτό είναι το δικό μου μικρό όνειρο. Να τρέφω το μυαλό μου με νέες γνώσεις, τις αισθήσεις μου με ανθρώπινες απολαύσεις και να έχω ελευθερία επιλογής.
Και σκέψου, αν κάπου σε κάποιον γαλαξία υπάρχουν νοήμονα όντα, πόσο μικρούς και ασήμαντους θα μας βλέπουν. Ισως λένε ότι στη γη υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά μυρμήγκια που την κατατρώνε. Δηλαδή εμείς.
Aν το δεις σ\'αυτή τη κλίμακα, τότε όλα φαίνονται αλλιώς......

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Πάνο, δεν έχω σοφία. Ανοικτά αυτιά και μάτια μόνον προσπαθώ να έχω. Και διάθεση να μαθαίνω από το κάθε τι που συναντώ μπροστά μου.
> Στο θέμα που θίγεις, να ονειρευόμαστε έναν καλύτερο κόσμο, χώρα, πόλη…. Και να αγωνιζόμαστε γι’αυτό, πιστεύω πως είναι όμορφο και αισιόδοξο. Και γιατί όχι δείγμα παιδικότητας και νεανικότητας με τη καλή έννοια. Ο αγώνας όμως αυτός όπως τον προσεγγίζεις, φοβάμαι ότι έχει προδιαγεγραμμένη έκβαση. Σκέψου τόσα θέματα, παγκόσμια αλλά και στη χώρα που είσαι ή είμαι που ενώ μπορούν να λυθούν σκοντάφτουν σε τεράστια συμφέροντα ή ακόμα και σε απλή γραφειοκρατία. Δεν λέω να μην αγωνιζόμαστε, αλλά όχι και να φάμε τη ζωή μας γι’ αυτό.
> Από την άλλη η ζωή μας σ’ αυτό το χωροχρόνο είναι ένα απροσδόκητο τυχαίο δώρο. Και πεπερασμένο. Στο χρόνο που διαθέτω λοιπόν για αυτή τη ζωή, θέλω να ζυγίσω στη ζυγαριά τι θέλω να κάνω. Οσο για τα όνειρα που λες, ένα όνειρό μου είναι να έχω πάντα τα εφόδια αλλά και την απαιτούμενη προσαρμοστικότητα ώστε να μπορώ να ζω σε όποια γωνιά της γης είναι καλύτερα. Να μπορώ να διδάξω σ’ένα πανεπιστήμιο της Σουηδίας ή να ζυμώνω πίτσες σε μια ταβέρνα της νότιας Ιταλίας ή να σκουπίζω πεζοδρόμια σ’ ένα χωριό της βόρειας Αγγλίας. Aυτό είναι το δικό μου μικρό όνειρο. Να τρέφω το μυαλό μου με νέες γνώσεις, τις αισθήσεις μου με ανθρώπινες απολαύσεις και να έχω ελευθερία επιλογής.
> Και σκέψου, αν κάπου σε κάποιον γαλαξία υπάρχουν νοήμονα όντα, πόσο μικρούς και ασήμαντους θα μας βλέπουν. Ισως λένε ότι στη γη υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά μυρμήγκια που την κατατρώνε. Δηλαδή εμείς.
> Aν το δεις σ\'αυτή τη κλίμακα, τότε όλα φαίνονται αλλιώς......


ειναι ιδιο σοφιας φυση , να μην βλεπεις εσυ τι σε κανει να ξεχωριζεις απο τους αλλους , υλοποιοντας απλα τα δικα σου ονειρα , με σχετικοτητα , απλοτητα και μεθοδικοτητα...
ο τριτος σε αξια με τα δικα μου κριτηρια φιλοσοφος , μετα τον πλατωνα και τον Χριστο ηταν ο Βουδας ...
ο πρωτος ανακαλυψε την σημασια του γνωθι σαυτον ,
ο δευτερος της σημασια της αγαπης , ενω ο τριτος της σημασια της αλλοτριωσης ....
την ωρα ομως που ο πλατωνας σκεφτοτανε ολα αυτα , καποιοι δουλοι εκαναν τους δασκαλους , δηλαδη δερνανε οι ιδιοι τα παιδια των αθηναιων , για να γινουν καποτε και οι ιδιοι αθηναιοι...
την ωρα που ο χριστος μιλουσε για την αγαπη , δημιουργουσε εχθρες στο παπαδαριο της εποχης του , γιατι σιωπηλα ειχαν συμμαχησει με το ρωμαικο κατεστημενο και ο βαραβας επιβεβαιωνε την σημασια της παρουσιας των ρωμαιων στην παλαιστινη , οπως οι βομβες στην βαγδατη σημερα , κατα των αμερικανων-κατακτητων...
τελος δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ο σημερινος Δαλαι Λαμα ειναι πραγματι κατευθειαν μετενσαρκωση του Βουδα , γιατι ευτυχως για τον ιδιο , πριν κλεισει τα ματια του , προλαβε να κανει αυτο που δεν εφτασε ποτε στα ματια μας και ισως να εκανε και ο Χριστος αλλα απλα το αγνοουμε..
ζητησε να μην λατρευθει ποτε ουτε σαν βασιλιας που ηταν[ σαν διαδοχος του θρονου] , αλλα κυριως ουτε σαν θεος , 
γιατι η φιλοσοφια του δεν ειχε στοχο την πολιτικη , 
αλλα την ατομικη ευημερια και αναπτυξη..
Συμπερασμα 
*οσο να δουμε τα ονειρα μας να πραγματοποιουνται μια μερα , μηπως κανενας φοιτητης ,ενδιαφεροτανε να βοηθησει το φορουμ αυτο που τοσο πολυ εχω κατηγορηθει οτι θελω να κλεισει και ησουν η μονη που με υπερασπίστηκες , φέρνοντας μας μια αραδα γραμμες, με καποια τηλεφωνα κοινωνικων υπηρεσιων απο τις ηδη υπαρχουσες υπηρεσιες κοινωνικης προνοιας ?*
μπορω να σε βοηθησω και στις φαντασιωσεις σου!
ηταν συνεταιρος μου δοκτορας σε σουηδικο πανεπιστημιο , φιλος μου ειναι ιδιοκτητης πιτσαριας , ισως ο μονος με πραγματικο πιτσαγιολο απο την Ναπολι γιατι η γυναικα του ειναι ναπολιτανα και τον χειμωνα ζει εκει, μονο για το τελευταιο κολαω λιγο γιατι αν σε στειλω στον καλυτερο πελατη της οικογενειας μου στην σκωτια και του πω οτι μια φιλη καθηγητρια πανεπιστημιου , θελει να την προσλαβετε για να σκουπιζει τους δρομους , επειδη ειναι ιδιοκτητης [τι αλλο?] μιας απο τις καλυτερες βιομηχανιες παραγωγης κλασσικου σκωτσεζικου ουισκυ και το δοκιμαζει καθε μερα ο ιδιος και η γυναικα του μεχρι κρεπαλης , κινδυνευω να τον κανω να μην ξαναπατησει το ποι του στην ελλαδα , γιατι οσο και να σου φανει περιεργο , ερχεται και μας αφηνει καποιες χιλιαδες λιρες καθε χρονο , στην κερκυρα και σε κρουαζιερες *γιατι στο μυαλο τους, Ελλαδα σημαινει ακομα ενα τεραστειο πανεπιστημιο* και οι εικονες της πραγματικοτητας , λογω του αλκοολ , δεν μπορουν να τον κανουν να δει με αλλο ματι τιποτα διαφορετικο απο αυτο που του επιτασει η ψυχη του..
Θα ελεγα αν φυσικα σε ενδιαφερει , να του προτεινα να παρει τηλεφωνο τον Μπραουν και να του ζητησει να σας βρει καταλυματα στην περιπτωση που μεσω του Ερασμος , ηθελες να συνοδεψεις καποια καλομαθημενα Ελληνοπουλα ,
να δουν τι σημαινει να ζεις με βροχη πανω στην ραχη σου , χωρις ηλιο και με -20 σχεδον ολο τον χειμωνα , για να καταλαβουν γιατι στριμωχνονται ολοι στις παμπ μεχρι να τους πεταξουν εξω οι ταβερνιαρηδες καθε βράδυ..
θα ειναι σημαντικο μαθημα ζωης , αο αυτα που λειπουν σημερα απο την δωρεαν παιδεια μας και γιαυτο μεχρι τωρα δεν υπηρξε ουτε ενας εθελοντης απο δω μεσα και αναγακστηκα να καλεσω σε βοηθεια , αυτην που θεωρω οτι πολυτιμοτερο υπαρχει για μενα αυτη τη στιγμη σε αυτο εδω το φορουμ...

----------


## nature

Καλημέρα πάνο,
Δεν υποστήριξα εσένα συνολικά, πώς θα μπορούσα άλλωστε, δεν σε ξέρω και από χτες και ούτε είμαι απονεμητής δικαίου. Υποστήριξα όμως το δικαίωμά σου να λες ελεύθερα τη γνώμη σου, καθώς και το δικαίωμά μου να έχω πρόσβαση σε όλες τις απόψεις που εκθέτει το κάθε μέλος. Και δεν το έκανα μόνο εγώ, το κάναν και άλλοι.
Οσο με αφορά, στη ζωή μου, έχει τύχει να ακούσω πάρα πολύ εύστοχες παρατηρήσεις και ενδιαφέρουσες οπτικές, από ανθρώπους μικρούς ή μεγάλους που κάποιοι άλλοι θα απαξίωναν να τους πουν ακόμα και καλημέρα. 
Σ΄ευχαριστώ που συμμερίστηκες το μικρό μου όνειρο και με βοήθησες να ταξιδέψω ως εκεί με τη φαντασία μου  :Smile: 

Οσο για τα τηλέφωνα ανάγκης που λες, πριν από 1-2 μήνες είχα γράψει ένα (που το είχα βρει στο νετ), για ένα μέλος που είχε ανάγκη. Δεν γνωρίζω πως λειτουργούν αυτές οι υπηρεσίες. Σίγουρα στην ελλάδα είναι στα σπάργανα, αλλά πράγματι αξίζει κάποιο μέλος που έχει χρόνο να ψάξει και να μαζέψει μερικά, επιβεβαιώνοντας συγχρόνως αν είναι υπαρκτά και σε λειτουργία. Η γνώμη μου είναι, αφού εντόπισες αυτή την ανάγκη, βοήθα με τρόπο εποικοδομητικό και όχι αφοριστικό ή προκλητικό.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Καλημέρα πάνο,
> Δεν υποστήριξα εσένα συνολικά, πώς θα μπορούσα άλλωστε, δεν σε ξέρω και από χτες και ούτε είμαι απονεμητής δικαίου. Υποστήριξα όμως το δικαίωμά σου να λες ελεύθερα τη γνώμη σου, καθώς και το δικαίωμά μου να έχω πρόσβαση σε όλες τις απόψεις που εκθέτει το κάθε μέλος. Και δεν το έκανα μόνο εγώ, το κάναν και άλλοι.
> Οσο με αφορά, στη ζωή μου, έχει τύχει να ακούσω πάρα πολύ εύστοχες παρατηρήσεις και ενδιαφέρουσες οπτικές, από ανθρώπους μικρούς ή μεγάλους που κάποιοι άλλοι θα απαξίωναν να τους πουν ακόμα και καλημέρα. 
> Σ΄ευχαριστώ που συμμερίστηκες το μικρό μου όνειρο και με βοήθησες να ταξιδέψω ως εκεί με τη φαντασία μου 
> 
> Οσο για τα τηλέφωνα ανάγκης που λες, πριν από 1-2 μήνες είχα γράψει ένα (που το είχα βρει στο νετ), για ένα μέλος που είχε ανάγκη. Δεν γνωρίζω πως λειτουργούν αυτές οι υπηρεσίες. Σίγουρα στην ελλάδα είναι στα σπάργανα, αλλά πράγματι αξίζει κάποιο μέλος που έχει χρόνο να ψάξει και να μαζέψει μερικά, επιβεβαιώνοντας συγχρόνως αν είναι υπαρκτά και σε λειτουργία. Η γνώμη μου είναι, αφού εντόπισες αυτή την ανάγκη, βοήθα με τρόπο εποικοδομητικό και όχι αφοριστικό ή προκλητικό.


σοφη μου φυση , ζητας να βοηθησω μια κοινωνια που με εξορισε για να μου κλεισει το στομα ....
αν δεν υπηρχε το διαδικτυο σιγουρα εμενα τουλαχιστον δε θα με διαβαζες ποτε...το φαρμακι θα ειε κανει παλι την δουλεια του...
μου ζητας να βοηθησω απο μια γαλλικη μηχανη αναζητησης ....
και να θελω δεν μπορω ..
χθες ηθελα να βοηθησω μια κοπελα που τρελενεται εδω μεσα στο αγχος και δεν την πιανουν τα φαρμακα της ..
της μιλησα για το rebith...
προσπαθησα να της βρω τηλεφωνα ιδρυματα και ειδικους ..
ομως δεν μου βγαζει τιποτα η μηχανη αναζητησης γιατι πιανει μονο αυτα που εχουν σχεδιαστει να βγαινουν στην γαλλια ...
δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος να αυτες οι πενιχρες δημοσιες υπηρεσιες , εχουν ηδη μπει στον αιωνα της πληροφορικης ...
δεν ξερω αν το γραφειο κοινωνικης προνοιας , σε ενα κρατος νεοφιλευθερο, με την πολυ κακη εννοια , οπως αποδεικνυεται καθημερινα , διαθετει καποιο σαιτ η ενα τροπο τελος παντων να δωσει αυτες τις τοσο σημαντικες πληροφοριες , για ενα φορουμ *πραγματικα ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης* και οχι απλα εξασφαλισης ιδωτικης πελατειας ....
Γιαυτο απευθυνθηκα σε ολο το φορουμ και ειδκα σε σενα ...
να που με επιβεβαιωσες οτι διαλεξα σωστα ....
το εκανες μια φορα και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ακομα και αν διδασκεις οικονομικα , αν μονο σκεφτεις οτι το 15% του πληθυσμου μας σημερα απειλεται απο τον εθισμο και οτι αδυνατει να λειτουργησει σωστα επεγγελματικα , μεσω της αριστης [ποιοτικα ]επικοινωνιας μας , μπορεσα να σου δωσω οσα κινητρα χρειαζεται για να το ζητησης εθελοντικα απο ενα φοιτητη η πειρσσοτερους στο ονομα της ανθρωπιας και της συλλογικης ευθυνης που πρεπει να ξαναρθει οσο το δυνατον συντομοτερα στην ψυχη ολων μας , για να μας δειξει τον δρομο της εξοδου απο την κριση

----------


## πανος12345

Article Το Υπουργείο

Article Υπηρεσίες Τηλεϊατρικής Ε.Σ.Υ.

Article Κέντρα Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης Υγείας (Κ.Ε.Κ.)

Article Κέντρα Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης Πρόνοιας (Κ.Ε.Κ.)

Article Κατάσταση Ιδιωτικών Κλινικών της Χώρας

Article Νοσοκομεία ανά Υγειονομική Περιφέρεια

Article Υπηρεσίες Αιμοδοσίας

File Κέντρα Ψυχικής Υγείας

File Ψυχική Υγεία - Κέντρα Ημέρας

File Πρωτοβάθμια Φροντίδα Υγείας- Κέντρα Υγείας

File Κατάσταση Ιδιωτικών Κλινικών της Χώρας
http://www.mohaw.gr/communication/3a7rsima-tilefona-dieythynseis
αυτα βγαζει εδω για το υπουργειο κοινωνικης προνοιας

----------


## πανος12345

και αυτα στο τομεα προστασιας της οικογενειας 
http://www.mohaw.gr/socialwelfare/domes-kai-draseis-koinoniks-allileggyis/prostasia-oikogeneias
τελος σε περιπτωση που εγω η καποιος αλλος αποφασιζε να γυρισει στην πατριδα του δειτε τι προβλεπει το υπουργειο
Παλιννοστούντες Έλληνες

1.	Εφάπαξ χρηματικό βοήθημα 117,39 Ευρώ για την κάλυψη εξόδων πρώτης εγκατάστασης
2.	Εφάπαξ χρηματικό βοήθημα 176,08 Ευρώ για τη μεταφορά οικογενειακής οικοσκευής
3.	Εφάπαξ χρηματικό βοήθημα 146,73 Ευρώ για όσες οικογένειες παλιννοστούντων εγκαθίστανται σε ακριτικές περιοχές
4.	Κάλυψη μεταφοράς σορού 293, 43 Ευρώ (αφορά επαναπατριζόμενους)
5.	Μηνιαίο οικονομικό βοήθημα 35,22 Ευρώ στους συμπληρώσαντες το 60ο έτος της ηλικίας τους ή ανίκανους για εργασία, οικονο0μικά αδύνατους. 

Οι παραπάνω δαπάνες διατίθενται από τον προϋπολογισμό των Νομαρχιακών Αυτοδιοικήσεων της χώρας.

----------


## πανος12345

τελος ολα τα παρακατω για τον Γλαυκο και το κοριτσι του ..

Εθνικό Κέντρο Άμεσης Κοινωνικής Βοήθειας (ΕΚΑΚΒ)

Το Εθνικό Κέντρο Άμεσης Κοινωνικής Βοήθειας είναι αυτοτελές ΝΠΔΔ με έδρα την Αθήνα και υπάγεται στον έλεγχο του Υπουργείου Υγείας &amp; Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης. 

Σκοπός του είναι ο συντονισμός του δικτύου παροχής υπηρεσιών κοινωνικής στήριξης σε άτομα, οικογένειες και πληθυσμιακές ομάδες που διέρχονται έντονη συναισθηματική κρίση ή περιέρχονται σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης. Ειδικότερα οι υπηρεσίες που παρέχει περιλαμβάνουν:

•	Συμβουλευτική πληροφόρηση και ενημέρωση για θέματα πρόνοιας 
•	Ψυχολογική υποστήριξη σε άτομα, οικογένειες και ομάδες 
•	Προσωρινή φιλοξενία σε ξενώνες σε άτομα που βιώνουν κάποια κρίση ή περιέρχονται σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης 
•	Συντονισμό και διαμεσολάβηση για πρόσβαση σε υπηρεσίες κοινωνικής αλληλεγγύης που προσφέρονται από άλλους φορείς, μη κερδοσκοπικές εταιρείες και μη κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις. 

Επίσης υλοποιούνται: 

Πρόγραμμα Ιατρικής και Κοινωνικής Παρέμβασης στα κρατητήρια αλλοδαπών γυναικών στην Αμυγδαλέζα Αττικής σε συνεργασία με το Υπουργείο Δημόσιας Τάξης.

Πρόγραμμα Εθελοντικού Επαναπατρισμού Θυμάτων Σωματεμπορίας (Trafficing) σε συνεργασία με τον Διεθνή Οργανισμό Μετανάστευσης.


Ενέργειες Υποστήριξης Ατόμων που Απειλούνται ή Πλήττονται με Αποκλεισμό από την Αγορά Εργασίας στο Πλαίσιο των Δράσεων του Δικτύου Κοινωνικών – Υποστηρικτικών Υπηρεσιών σε Τοπικό Επίπεδο 
Μέτρο 3.1 του Ε.Π. «Υγεία-Πρόνοια» 2000-2006

Το Μέτρο 3.1 του Επιχειρησιακού Προγράμματος «Υγεία – Πρόνοια» του Γ΄ Κοινοτικού Πλαισίου Στήριξης (2000-2006) προσανατολίζεται στην ανάπτυξη της πρωτοβάθμιας κοινωνικής φροντίδας με υπηρεσίες που αναπτύσσονται σε τοπικό επίπεδο. Η λειτουργία του Μέτρου συνδέεται άμεσα με τη δημιουργία Δικτύου Κοινωνικών Υπηρεσιών, το οποίο θα εφαρμοστεί σε 150 περίπου Δήμους όλης της χώρας, στο πλαίσιο του οποίου θα παρέχονται υπηρεσίες υποστηρικτικού χαρακτήρα που θα στοχεύουν στην καταπολέμηση της φτώχειας και του κοινωνικού αποκλεισμού.

Α/Α	ΤΕΛΙΚΟΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΧΟΣ
1	ΑΓΙΑ
2	ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ
3	ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ
4	ΑΓΙΟΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ
5	ΑΓΡΙΝΙΟ
6	ΑΘΑΜΑΝΙΑ
7	ΑΙΤΩΛΙΚΟ
8	ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙ
9	ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ
10	ΑΛΙΚΑΡΝΑΣΣΟΣ
11	ΑΛΜΥΡΟΣ
12	ΑΜΑΛΙΑΔΑ
13	ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ
14	ΑΡΓΥΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ
15	ΑΡΤΕΜΙΔΑ (ΜΑΓΝΗΣΙΑΣ)
16	ΑΡΤΕΜΙΔΑ (ΛΟΥΤΣΑ)
17	ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣΙΟ
18	ΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ
19	ΑΡΧΑΝΕΣ
20	ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΣ
21	ΑΧΑΡΝΕΣ
22	ΒΟΛΟΣ
23	ΒΟΥΛΑ
24	ΓΑΖΙ
25	ΓΕΡΟΠΟΤΑΜΟΣ
26	ΓΡΕΒΕΝΑ
27	ΔΑΦΝΗ
28	ΔΡΑΜΑ
29	ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΩΝΑ
30	ΕΔΕΣΣΑ
31	ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ
32	ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ
33	ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ
34	ΕΥΟΣΜΟΣ
35	ΖΕΦΥΡΙ
36	ΘΕΣΤΙΕΩΝ
37	ΘΗΒΑ
38	ΚΑΛΑΒΡΥΤΑ
39	ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΙΑ
40	ΚΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΑ
41	ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ ΡΟΔΟΥ
42	ΚΑΛΥΒΙΑ
43	ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ
44	ΚΑΡΠΕΝΗΣΙ
45	ΚΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ
46	ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ
47	ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑ
48	ΚΙΛΚΙΣ
49	ΚΟΖΑΝΗ
50	ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ
51	ΚΩΣ
52	ΛΑΠΠΑΙΩΝ
53	ΛΑΥΡΙΟ
54	ΛΑΧΑΝΑΣ
55	ΛΙΒΑΔΕΙΑ
56	ΛΙΤΟΧΩΡΟ
57	ΛΥΚΟΒΡΥΣΗ
58	ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΔΑ
59	ΜΑΡΑΘΩΝΑΣ
60	ΜΑΡΚΟΠΟΥΛΟ
61	ΜΕΓΑΛΟΠΟΛΗ
62	ΜΕΝΕΜΕΝΗ
63	ΜΕΣΣΑΠΙΩΝ
64	ΜΕΣΣΗΝΗ
65	ΜΕΤΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ
66	ΜΙΚΡΑ
67	ΜΟΒΡΗ
68	ΜΟΙΡΕΣ
69	ΝΑΞΟΣ
70	ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ
71	ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ
72	ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ ΛΑΣΙΘΙΟΥ
73	ΝΕΑΣ ΙΩΝΙΑΣ
74	ΝΕΑΣ ΜΑΚΡΗΣ
75	ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ
76	ΞΥΛΟΚΑΣΤΡΟ
77	ΟΡΦΕΑΣ (ΔΙΔΥΜΟΤΕΙΧΟ)
78	ΠΑΡΑΒΟΛΑ
79	ΠΑΤΡΑ
80	ΠΕΡΑΜΑ
81	ΠΛΑΤΥ
82	ΠΟΛΙΧΝΗ
83	ΡΟΔΟΣ
84	ΡΟΥΒΑΣ
85	ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ
86	ΣΕΡΡΕΣ
87	ΣΗΤΕΙΑ
88	ΣΟΥΦΛΙ
89	ΤΑΜΥΝΕΩΝ
90	ΤΕΜΕΝΟΣ
91	ΤΡΙΚΑΛΑ
92	ΤΡΙΠΟΛΗ
93	ΥΜΗΤΤΟΣ
94	ΦΛΩΡΙΝΑ
95	ΧΑΛΑΣΤΡΑ
96	ΧΑΝΙΑ


Βασικοί στόχοι του Δικτύου είναι η παροχή εξειδικευμένων πρωτοβάθμιων κοινωνικών υποστηρικτικών υπηρεσιών, με βάση την εξατομικευμένη προσέγγιση και τη διασύνδεση των εξυπηρετουμένων με τις δομές προώθησης στην απασχόληση. Το Μέτρο επιδιώκει επομένως να συμβάλλει με ουσιαστικό τρόπο στη συντονισμένη δράση, που αναπτύσσεται ήδη σε εθνικό επίπεδο, για την ολοκληρωμένη προσέγγιση της κοινωνικο-οικονομικής (επαν)ένταξης ατόμων που απειλούνται ή πλήττονται με αποκλεισμό από την αγορά εργασίας. Στην κατεύθυνση αυτή, κεντρικό στόχο αποτελεί η ολοκληρωμένη και συστηματική παρέμβαση για την πρόληψη και την αντιμετώπιση των κοινωνικών αναγκών, την ενίσχυση των δυνατοτήτων απασχόλησης και την παροχή εξειδικευμένων υπηρεσιών που απευθύνονται σε άτομα που βιώνουν δυσχέρεια ένταξης στην αγορά εργασίας. 
Το Μέτρο 3.1 στοχεύει επομένως στην υποστήριξη της λειτουργίας ενός νέου αποκεντρωμένου μοντέλου παροχής κοινωνικών υπηρεσιών, το οποίο εξυπηρετείται μέσω των δράσεων του δικτύου κοινωνικών υπηρεσιών σε τοπικό επίπεδο. Το δίκτυο κοινωνικών υπηρεσιών απευθύνεται σε ευπαθείς ομάδες που απειλούνται ή πλήττονται από αποκλεισμό και σε άτομα που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στις υπηρεσίες και είναι αδύναμα να διαχειριστούν τα προβλήματά τους. 
Ενδεικτικά, οι εξυπηρετούμενοι εντάσσονται στις ακόλουθες κατηγορίες:
-	άτομα με αναπηρίες
-	μέλη οικογενειών που παρέχουν υπηρεσίες φροντίδας σε άλλα εξαρτώμενα μέλη τους και για το λόγο αυτό αντιμετωπίζουν δυσχέρειες παραμονής ή ένταξης στην αγορά εργασίας
-	μονογονεϊκές οικογένειες
-	κακοποιημένες γυναίκες
-	παλιννοστούντες ομογενείς
-	μετανάστες
-	αιτούντες άσυλο και οι πρόσφυγες
-	τσιγγάνοι
-	άτομα με γλωσσικές και θρησκευτικές ιδιαιτερότητες
-	αποφυλακισμένοι
-	πρώην χρήστες ουσιών
-	άστεγοι 
-	άνεργοι
-	άλλες κατηγορίες ατόμων που βιώνουν ή απειλούνται με κοινωνικό αποκλεισμό και αποκλεισμό από την αγορά εργασίας.
Η λειτουργία των κοινωνικών υποστηρικτικών υπηρεσιών κατευθύνεται στις ακόλουθες παρεμβάσεις:

•	καταγράφονται σε ατομικό επίπεδο οι ανάγκες και θα σχεδιάζεται σε συνεργασία με τον εξυπηρετούμενο δέσμη ενεργειών για την αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων του 
•	πραγματοποιούνται παραπομπές και διασυνδέσεις των επωφελούμενων με υπηρεσίες που αναπτύσσουν προγράμματα προώθησης στην απασχόληση, όπως τις περιφερειακές υπηρεσίες του ΟΑΕΔ καθώς και άλλες κοινωνικές υπηρεσίες, όπως τα ΚΠΑ, τα ΚΕΚ, τα ΚΕΣΥΥ.
•	αναπτύσσονται δράσεις παρακολούθησης και συνεχούς αξιολόγησης των επωφελούμενων και μετά την ολοκλήρωση προγραμμάτων κατάρτισης ή άλλων προγραμμάτων προώθησης στην απασχόληση καθώς και κατά το πρώτο διάστημα μετά την ένταξη στην αγορά εργασίας. 

Στο πλαίσιο των παραπάνω στόχων του Μέτρου, έχουν προβλεφθεί δύο κατηγορίες δράσεων:

•	Παροχή υπηρεσιών: Πρόκειται για την κύρια κατηγορία δράσεων του Μέτρου και περιλαμβάνει την παροχή κοινωνικών υποστηρικτικών υπηρεσιών με στόχο την προώθηση στην απασχόληση σε τοπικό επίπεδο και πιο συγκεκριμένα σε επίπεδο φορέων Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης α΄ και β΄ βαθμού
•	Υποστηρικτικός μηχανισμός: Πρόκειται για την επιστημονική και τεχνική υποστήριξη των ενεργειών του Μέτρου και περιλαμβάνει: την προετοιμασία, το συντονισμό των υπηρεσιών, την υποστήριξη της εφαρμογής, τη δημιουργία συστήματος παρακολούθησης και αξιολόγησης του προγράμματος, την τεχνική στήριξη των υπηρεσιών του Υπουργείου που είναι ο τελικός δικαιούχος, καθώς και την εμψύχωση και επιστημονική στήριξη των στελεχών που θα πλαισιώσουν τις εμπλεκόμενες υπηρεσίες.

Στο διάστημα από την 1η πρόσκληση του Μέτρου 3.1 16/10/2002 έως σήμερα εντάχθηκαν στο Μέτρο 96 τελικοί δικαιούχοι. Από τους 96 Τελικούς Δικαιούχους έχουν ξεκινήσει τη δράση τους 90 Γραφεία Παροχής Κοινωνικών Υποστηρικτικών Υπηρεσιών τα οποία στελεχώνουν 167 κοινωνικοί επιστήμονες, ενώ άμεσα προβλέπεται να ολοκληρωθούν οι διαδικασίες έναρξης υλοποίησης των υπολοίπων 6 τελικών δικαιούχων που έχουν ενταχθεί στο Μέτρο 3.1. Τα 90 Γραφεία Παροχής Κοινωνικών Υποστηρικτικών Υπηρεσιών έχουν πραγματοποιήσει 211.770 ανθρωποώρες και έχουν εξυπηρετήσει 29.776 άτομα εκ των οποίων 18.841 Γυναίκες και 10.935 Άνδρες.

Εθελοντισμός και Πιστοποίηση Φορέων

Υπό την εποπτεία της Γενικής Γραμματείας Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης και σε συνεργασία με το ΕΣΥΚΦ, προωθείται η πιστοποίηση των φορέων που έχουν εγγραφεί στο Εθνικό και Νομαρχιακό Μητρώο Φορέων ιδιωτικού τομέα μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα, η οποία βρίσκεται στο στάδιο της ολοκλήρωσής της.

Προωθούνται δράσεις για την ανάπτυξη και προβολή του εθελοντισμού σε όλη τη χώρα για τον τομέα της κοινωνικής φροντίδας.

Κάθε χρόνο με αφορμή την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Εθελοντισμού ( 5 Δεκεμβρίου) το ΥΥΚΑ σε συνεργασία με την ΕΡΤ βραβεύει εθελοντικούς φορείς από κάθε νομό της Ελλάδας σε ειδική πανηγυρική εκδήλωση.

----------


## πανος12345

χθες μετα απο πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυ καιρο , διαπιστωσα οτι οντως το φορουμ αυτο εχει μοντερειτορ! ομως εστω και αργα , και παρα τα λαθη ,ειναι ενα θετικο δειγμα γι καθε καλη συνεχεια.....μονο που καθε λαθος απο μονο του δεν αποτελει εργαλειο μαθησης ....
ειναι το κινητρο για να εντοπιστει καθε δυσλειτουργια...
στο παραπανω θεμα εβαλα οτι βρηκα στο ινερνετ σετικα με την κοινωνικη προνοια απο το σαιτ του υπουργειου...
αν καποιος αλλος ειχε προλαβει να ενημερωσει αυτους που συμμετεχουν σε αυτο το σαιτ με καποιο αρθρο σχετικα με τους σημαντικοτερους , φιλοσοφους , παιδαγωγους , ψυχολογους και ψυχιατρους , ισως αποδεικνυοτανε οτι η επιθετικοτητα , εκτος απο μια ψυχικη διαταραχη συνδεεται αμεσα και με την αγνοια... 
Σιγουρα ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης δεν μπορει να ειναι θεραπευτικο ,
με την εννοια της ατομικης ψυχολογιας ...
Ομως με την εννοια της μαζικης ψυχολογιας καθε τι που φερνει σε ενα κοινο τοπο πολλους ανθρωπους ειναι εν δυναμει ανοιχτο σε καθε ειδους προβοκατσιες και προκλησεις αφου στο ιντερνετ η ανωνυμια καλυπτεται με νομο....
Αυτη ειναι η βασικη αιτια της αρχικης μου ανησυχιας για το αν και πως αυτο το φορουμ δεν θα ηταν επικινδυνο για την δημοσια υγεια ..
Δεν εχει τοσο σημασια η επιθεση που δεχθηκε στο προσωπο μου ο Χαλιλ Γκιμπραν....
ουτε εχει σημασια αν αυτος που την εκανε σημερα μεγαλωνει ενα η περισσοτερα παιδια και αγνοει τα στοιχειωδει διδαγματα της παγκοσμιας παιδαγωγικης επιστημης και τους προσανατολισμους της ....Τελος δεν εχει σημασια , ουτε η αρτσουμπαλη παρεμβαση του μοντειτορ που εκλεισε το θεμα χωρις να βγει το σωστο συμπερασμα για οσους τυχον το παρακαλουθουν μ την γελιοα δικαιολογια των προσωπικων επιθεσεων....
Αυτο που εχει τελικα σημασια ειναι η εντυπβση που μενει και η οποια ειναι η αδυναμια επικοινωνιας μας σε καθε τι που θα μπορουσε να χαρακτηριστει ουσιαστικα οφελιμο απο την λειτουργια αυτου του πειραματικου μοντελου επικοινωνιας ....
Αν πχ ο[η] μοντερειτορ γνωριζε η γνωριζει ποιος ειναι ο Χαλιλ Γκιμπραν, αν ειχε την τυχη να εχει κανει παιδαγωγικες σπουδες η φιλοσοφικες [ψυχολογια κλπ] επρεπε να βαλει σαν προτεραιοτητα να υπερασπιστει το συγγραμμα της παιδαγωγικης και οχι αυτον που το εφερε στο φορουμ απαντωντας σε μια ερωτηση ....
Για ενα υπερπροστατευτικο γονιο , ισως να φανταζει ακραια αυτη η φραση , ποσο μαλλον αν πραγματι ειναι ψυχικα ασθενης και η Πολιτεια δεν εχει αναλαβει τις ευθυνες της να προστατεψει τα παιδια του απο τον ιδιο....Γιατι ειναι πραγματι δυσκολο για μια μητερα που πονεσε και δοκιμαστηκε 9 μηνες κουβαλοντας στην κοιλια της ενα εμβρυο, οτι απο την ημερα της συλληψης και ως τον 6ο μηνα , η \"ιδιοκτησια \" και τα οποια νομικα δικαιωματα αποτελουν συναποφαση του ιατρικου συμβουλιου [σε περιπτωση περιπλοκων της κυησης ,στην Γαλλια] και της ιδιας ,αλλα μετα τον 6ο μηνα κυησης , θεωρειται \"ανθρωπος\" με οσα δικαιωματα προκυπτουν απο την Πολιτεια ..... Προσφατη αποφαση σε ισοβια δεσμα μιας μητερας που γενησε νεκρα 3 παιδια της σε μια \"ασυνειδητη κυηση\" και τα εκρυψε στον καταψυχτη , αποδεικνυει περιτρανα οτι δεν της ανηκαν.....

Βεβαια χτες προεκυψε και ενα αλλο θεμα το οποιο επεσε τυχαια στην αντιληψη μου... 
Μια κυρια προφανως μητερα ενος υπερικινητικου παιδιου με προβληματα προσοχης , δηλαδη το 99% των παιδιων [ιδιως των αγοριων ]που προσερχονται στο προσχολικο η το σχολικο περιβαλλον , μας ανφερε για την ευεργετικη θεραπεια καποιου κεντρου στην β Ελλαδα και μαλιστα καλει ολους τους γονεις με την σχετικη συμπτωματολογια να απευθυνθουν στο σαιτ της το οποιο περιεχει μια λεπτομερη περιγραφη μιας νοσου , ωρις ωστοσω να φαινεται καθαρα , ουτε το ποσωστο του γενικου πληθυσμου το οποιο αφορα ,
ουτε περισοτερο την διαφορικη διαγνωση απο την πιο αναμενομενη συμπεριφορα των παιδιων αυτης της ηλικιας ....
Επειδη ισχυριζεστε κυριε Νικο οτι αυτο το φορουμ δεν ειναι θεραπευτικης αλλα υποστηριχτικης λειτουργιας , νομιζω οτι θα επρεπε να το δειτε με ενδιαφερον αυτο το θεμα που απο οτι διαβασα ειναι μηνες τωρα επικρεμανο σαν δαμοκλειος σπαθη , πανω απο τα κεφαλια των αναγνωστων σας ....
Σε μερες πανδημιας , αν οντως υπαρχει και ιος που προκαλει υπερ-κινητικοτητα και ελλειψη προσοχης στα παιδα , νομιζω οτι θα επρεπε να ληφθουν μετρα απο το αρμοδιο υπουργειο Υγειας για την προστασια των μαθητων στα σχολεια μας !

----------


## πανος12345

Κανοντας ενα μικρο απολογισμο απο την χθεσινη ημερα , επειδη τα γραπτα μενουν φυσικα 
θα ηθελα να κανω 2 παρατηρησεις ...
1.σχετικα με το θεμα των εξαρτημενων απο εθιστικες ουσιες , οπου ο θοδωρης , εξηγησε οτι εχει κατα καιρους δωσει διευθυνσεις και τηλεφωνα για οσους τα εχουν αναγκη..
Που και πως θα μπορουσε ομως να τα βρει τα στοιχεια αυτα καποιος που μηπκε χθες στο σαιτ?
Συμπερασμα 

Η σωστη επικοινωνια δεν εξαντλειται στην σωστη πληροφορηση αλλα χρειαζεται και σωστη και ταξινομημενη προβολη για να εξυπηρετησει τους σκοπους της 

2.στο θεμα της ανατροφης των παιδιων της βουλας που μαλιστα ειναι και κατα καποιον τροπο παιδαγωγος ...

Διαβαζοντας το καποιος θα εβγαζε τα εξης συμπερασματα...

1. Ο πιθηκος και ο ανθρωπος ειναι σχεδον παρομοιοι οργανισμοι.σωστο

για να καταλαβετε ομως που βρισκεται και ισως που οφειλεται η διαφορα , σας προτεινω να πατε να παρακολουθησετε το μαθημα σε ενα σχολειο πιθηκων!
Υπαρχουν πολλα στην Ταυλανδη..[πληροφοριες στο διαδικτυο επισης φανταζομαι να υπαρχουν η σε ταξειδιωτικα γραφεια ]
καταρχην η μαμα και η γιαγια πιθηκινα , φανταζομαι να μην καταφερναν ποτε απο μονες τους να το μαθουν να ανεβαινει στα δεντρα και να διαλεγει μονο τις ωριμες καρυδες απο το δεντρο...γιατι η επιλογη αυτη γινεται για καθαρα εμπορικους λογους μια που ο δασκαλος δεν τα εκπαιδευει για την ζουγκλα , αλλα απλα χρησιμοποιει την ικανοτητα τους να σκαρφαλωνουν στα δεντρα για να κερδιζουν με αυτο τον τροπο το φαγητο και για τους δυο..για τον\" υπαλληλο\" και για το αφεντικο...
*μπαινει δηλαδη ενας σκοπος στην εκπαιδευση τους* που φανταζομαι ουτε η μανα πιθηκινα ποσο μαλλον η γιαγια που ισως να βγαζει και λιγο αλσχαιμερ , δεν θα μπορουσαν να φανταστουν , λογω διαφορετικου περιβαλλοντος ...

Συμπερασμα 

*Η παιδεια ενος πιθηκου δεν εξαρταται απο την αγαπη του εκπαιδευτη του , αλλα απο τον σκοπο τον οποιο εχει δωσει σε αυτη και η αγαπη χρησιμευει απλα για να μπορεσει να τον εκπληρωσει...*
Αν δηλαδη την ωρα που σκαρφαλωνε ο πιθηκος και μαθαινε να κατεβαζει το σωστο φρουτο δεν του εδινε μια μικρη ανταμοιβη , ισως η μαθηση να χανοτανε λογω απωλειας ενος στιγμιαιου αυτοελεγχου , μπρος στο αισθημα της πεινας που ειναι το βασικο κινητρο για καθε μαθηση...
τι εκανε δηλαδη ο εκπαιδευτης ?
εχοντας επιλεξει τον σκοπο της μαθησης που ειναι η επιλογη των φρουτων , καθε φορα που ο πιθηκος τα καταφερνε του εδινε το καταλληλο δωρο , δηλαδη την ικανοποιηση του βασικοτερου ενστικτου του για να αποθηκευση την μαθηση...
παμε λιγο τωρα στο παιδι και το \"μαλακα\"... 
οσο περισσοτερο σκεφτομαστε τι θα πει η δασκαλα , η γιαγια , η κοινωνια , ο τυπος τα ΜΜΕ κλπ γιατι ενα μικρο παιδι χρησιμοποιει αυτη την υβρη , ασυνειδητα φορτιζομαστε συναισθηματικα , γεγονος που γινεται ενστικτωδως αντιληπτο απο το παιδι μας ...
*αρα , αν υποθεσουμε οτι καποιο παιδι θελει να αποσπασει την προσοχη της μητερας του ο καλυτερος τροπος να το κανει ειναι να την εκνευριζει!*
Το δωρο στην περιπτωση αυτη ποιο ειναι?
αν ο πιθηκος αποθηκευει καποια χαρακτηριστικα της καρυδας [χρωμα , υφη, βαρος κλπ] καθε φορα που παιρνει τροφη , το παιδι αποθηκευει την λεξη , καθε φορα που προξενει εκνευρισμο στην μαμα αλλα πολυ περισοτερο στην γιαγια με ενα τσουβαλι στερεοτυπα παραπανω στο κεφαλι της !Ετσι και ο πιθηκος και το παιδι εμαθαν ενα τροπο να κερδιζουν κατι στην ζωη τους ....
Υπαρει ομως μια βασικη διαφορα ...
Η τροφη ειναι μεγιστης υπαρξιακης σημασιας για τον πιθηκο , ενω η βρισια ειναι εντελως αχρηστη για το παιδι....
Η μαθηση του πιθηκου , ακομα και αν καταφερει μια μερα να αποδραση απο τον αγοραστη του η απο τον δασκαλο , δεν θα τον στερησει απολυτως τιποτα , αλλα αντιθετως 
θα τον οφελησει πολυ γιατι αν βρει ενα καλυτερο αφεντικο μια μερα , θα μπορει να τον κανει πλουσιο με οσα εμαθε ....απεκτησε δηλαδη δικαιωματα κοινωνικα και οικονομικα 
αντιθετα , ο μικρος μας φιλος , γεμιζοντας το στομαχι του με γλυκα και την τσεπη του με δωρα απο την γιαγια και την μαμα γιατι δεν θα λεει το \"μαλακα\" , οταν μια μερα θα χρειαστει να το ζησει στην πραγματικοτητα , *θα δει οτι καποια φωνη απο μεσα του δεν θα τον αφηνει να ικανοποιησει τα ενστικτα του γιατι μια ζωη εμαθε να κερδιζει απο το να μην χρησιμοποιει αυτη την λεξη για να εξασφαλιζει την αποδοχη απο το κοινωνικο του περιβαλλον..*. το τι θα γινει στην συνεχεια ειναι μαλλον αδυνατον να προβλεφθει....
στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων θα στραφει εναντιον της οικογενειας και της κοινωνιας στην εφηβεια , που του στερησε το δικαιωμα να απολαμβανει την υψιστη ηδονη της υπαρξης του...
Γιατι για πολλους επιστημονες , η ερωτικη συνομιλια ισουται με τον αμοιβαιο αυνανισμο , με το προσωπο που αγαπαμε , σε μια σχεση που ξεκινα ατομικα και εξελισεται σε ζευγαρι με αποτερο σκοπο της φυσης , την αναπαραγωγη...

Συμπερασμα 

Αν πρεπει να διαλεξουμε αναμεσα σε μια σχολη πιθηκων , στην γιαγια , η σε ενα παιδικο σταθμο η νηπιαγωγειο , οσον αφορα το που θα μαθει το παιδι τα λιγοτερο ωφελιμα πραγματα , θα συνιστουσα ανεπιφυλαχτα την γιαγια! 
Βεβαια υπαρχουν πολλες εξαιρεσεις σε καθε κανονα .... 
Αν η γιαγια πχ εχει μυαλο πιο φρεσκο απο την κορη και ας ηταν μια απλη αγροτισα , ισως να ξερει πιο πολλα για την ζωη ,
απο μια νεα νηπιαγωγο....
Το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να υπαρχει σκοπος πισω απο καθε επιλογη οσον αφορα την παιδαγωγικη επιλογη του τροπου μαθησης ...

----------

